# TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 7]



## Butterfree

*rubs hands together*

All right. If you registered before the closing of the thread, you will be receiving a role PM shortly. *All role PMs have been sent out! If you haven't received yours yet but you are on the player list above, please PM me to complain and I will send it to you as soon as possible.* This PM may come from either me _or_ opaltiger, who's been helping me with the planning; after all, sending out fifty PMs individually is a bit much for one person. The text of the PMs has been prewritten, so there is no difference between receiving your role from me or him. Also, whoever you receive your role from, I'm still the GM; all night actions, questions, etc. are to be sent to me.

Thanks also go to elyvorg, who also helped with the planning of the game.


Right. So a few notes on my GMing for this game:

- Don't assume the "standard" rules for the various normal-ish roles necessarily apply unless your PM mentions it. If in doubt, PM me and ask.
- Really, don't make any assumptions in general.
- If you have a night action and don't send one in, I will usually randomize a target, unless it's what I deem to be a strictly optional night action (as opposed to a night action you may opt out of but usually wouldn't). If you're wondering, you can ask me, but mostly, _send in night actions!_
- The flavor text posted at the end of a day or night _can_ be indicative of how somebody died. There may even be details that have meaning for certain roles but not for others. However, again, never assume in this game.
- Some roles may have day actions activated by posting a bolded message in the thread. Such bolded messages are to take effect immediately and without questioning. To make this possible, it is also *strictly forbidden* to post a bolded message feigning the action of a day-action role you do not actually have, whether real or made-up. Anyone caught doing this will be eliminated from the game on sight.
- Out-of-thread communication with other players is *not* allowed unless your role specifically permits you to communicate with someone.
- If you have any questions in general, just PM me and ask.

So... let the fun begin!

Once you've received your role PM, you have *48 hours* to send in your night actions. That means you have until *November 19, 0:00 GMT*.

(By the way, as a tip to everyone: if you don't want to have to scroll down past the humongous player list every time you view the thread, use the collapse icon in the top right corner of the heading for the player box.)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Since all the night actions are in, I'm starting the first day early! Ooh, excitement. :3


The sun rises over Troperville.

That's not the unusual bit. I mean, that tends to happen, every so often at least.

What's unusual is that the cold body of *sreservoir*, gun still clutched in its immobile grip, is lying in the middle of the village square, with a gunshot wound through its heart.

It takes the villagers a little while of squabbling amongst themselves to conclude that the weapon, the Italian suit and the business card from the Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club in all likelihood means he was affiliated with The Mafia. It will probably take them all day to figure out exactly what just happened.

_sreservoir is dead. It was mafia._

You have *48 hours* to discuss, to start with; this will very possibly be extended.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

HI, EVERYBO-

oh
uh
well, this is awkward, isn't it. How did a mafioso die on the first night? That doesn't... well, let's hope the mafia are incompetent :(

Well, my only reasonable guess is that the mafia missed their target; and we either have two _unfortunate_ doctors, or possibly there's a vigilante who got lucky on the first night.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Maybe there's multiple factions! Or maybe awesome doctors, yes


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Well, at least it's one Mafioso down, I guess.

I think that it was probably just some awesome doctors, though I wouldn't doubt Bachuru giving us multiple Mafia's.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

With 50 people in this game, I highly suspect multiple Mafia factions.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Perhaps both a Mafia and a Yakuza?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Hm. Multiple mafia factions, lucky vig, unlucky doctors... I was going to say that unlucky doctors is extremely unlikely in a game this large, but res is a good player (if almost universally irritating) and I guess it's possible that both/at least two docs wanted to try and keep it around in the event that it was going to decide to be helpful. Still sort of unlikely given that there's also people like Vixie they could have chosen, but erm.

A vigilante is less likely unless the vigilante is an idiot, because no innocent with a killshot in their right mind would use their ability on the first night--they have no information to go on at all and are almost guaranteed to hit a fellow innocent. If this is a vigilante's work then I guess they can thank their lucky stars, but seriously, dude, _chill_ until we get some information. Certainly res seems like an odd first target because, again, it's regarded as a good player, and I would have erred on the side of it being innocent and tried to keep it around so it could help. Maybe the vig just doesn't like how cryptic it always is, though, and decided that they didn't want to bother with all that this game.

Then there's the multiple mafia idea, or at least the idea of a standalone mafioso that doesn't know the identities of the rest of its faction. A faction would generally know whether res was able to communicate with them, so if it can't then they would naturally assume that it is going to be a hindrance and they should get rid of it as soon as possible. So they target res and then this is either another faction that managed to off some competition, or res/the targeter was standalone mafia and someone made a bit of a mistake there. I would like to think that any vigs are bright enough not to shoot blindly on night-freaking-zero, and that there are enough skilled players in this game to make it unlikely for more than one doctor to protect the same player, so personally I think this scenario is a bit more likely than the others.

...that is probably a lot less helpful than the high volume of words would have you believe.


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

It could, in all honesty, be a coupla other roles that we don't know about. Bachura did say there would be a few new ones not on the list. Maybe someone with some sort of "Return to Sender" power, or a bodyguard, or something. 

The gun in the grip thing seems to me to indicate that Res was probably on the way to a hit, so I'm thinking that it's something like the above.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

All you said was basically 'it's probably multiple mafia factions'.

I agree. But I think we're just going to end up random!lynching, unless anyone wants to come forward with information (which is highly unlikely on the first day).

EDIT: ninja-post!
That's actually quite clever, Lupine Volt! It's possible we have a bodyguard scenario, too... hm... seems like the mafia faction was very unlucky. :o


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

That's not _all_ I said! I also said it's possible that there's one faction and res/the targeter was a standalone, which no one else seems to have considered. >|

I did forget that Butterchuru mentioned that flavor might be relevant, so something like a bodyguard (or at least some indication that res was on its way to a hit--and was therefore something like the don--before vig/docs/mafia screw-up happened).


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I'd assume that since res was specifically described as having a card for a Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club, that he was probably part of a mafia faction. And it seems likely that he was the don, too - so does that mean we have a leaderless mafia already??

Of course, Butterfree could be being a douchenozzle and maybe res was the uncool mafia dude that nobody likes and he goes BITCHES I'M GOING OUT ON MY OWN. I'm sure there's probably a trope for that. 

~THE PLOT UNFOLDS~

I'm very intrigued...


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Maybe there's a mafia role specifically designated for "I DIE FIRST! PROTECT DAH BOSS!" etc. With a coupla experimental roles, we have to examine every possible angle. With so many people, it'll be practically impossible to figure out whose who early unless we get really lucky or the mafia keeps targetting Mr. Return to Sender, if he exists, which I think could be a real possibility.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> A vigilante is less likely unless the vigilante is an idiot, because no innocent with a killshot in their right mind would use their ability on the first night--they have no information to go on at all and are almost guaranteed to hit a fellow innocent. If this is a vigilante's work then I guess they can thank their lucky stars, but seriously, dude, _chill_ until we get some information. Certainly res seems like an odd first target because, again, it's regarded as a good player, and I would have erred on the side of it being innocent and tried to keep it around so it could help. Maybe the vig just doesn't like how cryptic it always is, though, and decided that they didn't want to bother with all that this game.


Right!  Who hates res enough to have him offed with nothing to go on?

... oh right, everyone ever.

Really, with this many people, I can guarantee you there are at least ten different ways this could have gone down.  To be perfectly honest I think it's a waste of time to try to figure it out; it's not like it's going to give us ~infinite knowledge~ of who's what.  If a bodyguard or sommat wants to come out and say that he exists and is likely responsible, that'd be fine I think, but I doubt this is an issue we need to be losing sleep over.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I wonder if there's a retaliation role in this game? I mean, one where if targetted kills the person who targetted them. If so, and res actually was the mafia don, then that would also be an explanation. But does that role even exist?

Also, do we have an oracle in this game?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

res is a fairly strong player (or an assumed strong player), so it would be sensible to off him early into the game. 

It's possible that there are two mafia factions and that the other actually hit an alien, which. sucks. :(


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Tailsy said:


> I'd assume that since res was specifically described as having a card for a Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club, that he was probably part of a mafia faction. And it seems likely that he was the don, too - so does that mean we have a leaderless mafia already??


Well even if res was the leader, in most if not all games (but, then again, we have been told to ASSUME NOTHING here) there's a chain of command so the next person down would be the new leader. I.e. no leaderless mafia anymore.

But yeah. In just like two hours you guys have said everything I've thought of plus more so uh... nothing much for me to say.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Superbird said:


> Also, do we have an oracle in this game?


Even if we do, they shouldn't out themselves now. We don't even know for a fact that there are any doctors or what have you, so the moment they say something they're making themselves a target.

Walker does have a point; there's little you can actually figure out in a 50-man secret role game (though personally I feel better at least talking through things, meh). There are still a lot of people that have yet to check in, so we could wait for them, but what could they really safely reveal anyway? :/


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

At least we've gotten one of the mafia out of the way!
I agree with what everyone else has said about the possibility of there being multiple mafia factions. But with only one death last night, there's a possibility that (if there is multiple mafia factions) the other faction hit an alien. Or we have a very lucky doctor!

Sorry I don't have anything useful to say, I think everyone else has already said all the possibilities that could have happened.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

To wit: The odds of targeting the alien are _less_ than the odds of a successful heal last night. If we say there's at least two doctors and each of them targeted someone different, then that's a 1/25 chance right there that they hit the same target as the Mafia. in addition, Mafia may have chosen to off experienced players (see: res) - and the doctors may have chosen to heal experienced players, thinking the same.

There are many other possibilities, but with the number of possible roles in use, we can't really assume anything.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Alright, here's the deal.

We're not dealing with a game of Mafia here, we're dealing with a game of TVTropes themed Mafia. Therefore, everyone's going to based off of a characterization trope, right? (In res' case, the Smoking Gun). Therefore, we need tropes for each character as well as their role. Some of these are obviously going to be related to some vanilla roles (the Big Bad, the Dragon, Those Two Guys), but some aren't. I'm willing to bet one of the Mafia members is the Starscream, for example.

With that in mind, we'd need a trope for the hypothetical second Mafia faction; as Ketsu mentioned, the Yakuza fills this void quite well.

I'm going to say that res was a good choice for an opening target due to both his mafia skills and his status as a troper.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Indeed. The first day phase is the most annoying. :/ 

Shall we wait on others, and anyone who doesn't turn up we'll just random!lynch? I suppose?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I agree that there's no point really in trying to figure out exactly what happened because there are far too many roles for that. We could have multiple Mafia factions, one of those vigilantes that are forced to use their night action each night, serial killer, one of those roles that kills anyone who targets them that night, bodyguard, etc etc etc.

I do think in a game with this many players it's extremely likely there are multiple Mafia factions. In which case we would have to figure out what happened to the other kill(s). But again...all we can really do at this point is propose hundreds of theories :/


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

The gun links to the Smoking Gun trope, and while the title fits, the trope itself is about "a key piece of evidence" ("at the climax of a trial", yes, but still), so maybe we should look at the fact that sreservoir was holding it a bit closer?

Though if the gun was literally smoking, maybe sreservoir didn't have an instant death bullet and someone was shot.

Probably not a doctor, though, unless just one medic uses a healing shiv-type abnormal ammo that loses its healing properties if a healing spell has already been used. Which is totally possible! But, assuming flavour is relevant, sreservoir having its gun out implies it was in a confrontation and knew that whatever killed it was an enemy. Maybe someone with an attack reflector?

If we go with the multiple mafia theory, maybe they're from the mafiya, the cartel, the Triads and the Tongs, the yakuza or the Irish mob, simply because they're tropes. In that case, it should be easy to figure out if someone from one of those groups is killed.

(Laconic version: rehash of what was already said. (But there were no links! How could you?))


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

By the way, why has nobody considered that there may be multiple aliens or something? :o WE COULD ALL BE ALIENS 

(this happened once)
(never let opal GM anything)


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Tailsy said:


> By the way, why has nobody considered that there may be multiple aliens or something? :o WE COULD ALL BE ALIENS


With so many tropes available to use?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

We could all just _think_ we're normal tropes.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Well, with fifty players, I would get hella frustrated going through all those tropes to find new roles. Of course Butterfree is using experimental roles -

OR IS SHE :OOO


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

One thing though, people. Do we want to lynch anyone on day one, or do we have enough people to confidently abstain? All this discussion doesn't stop the fact that at least 1 person needs to die each day, and looking at possibilites allows the mafia to keep picking us off one by one. 

Now, discussion on possibilities is important, and since no innocent people died last night, we have a free day. I'm just pointing out the importance of not getting too wrapped up in flavor text and trope analysis


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Well, if we abstain today then we'll have another night to try to figure out what's going on. That might give us a chance to see if there are really multiple Mafia factions. Also, we should have a lot of vanilla innocents in this game so at least there's a chance that the Mafia tonight won't hit someone with a role? Although the same could be said for us lynching today, so that isn't really an argument against it...


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

But abstaining is a waste of a day action :(


----------



## Sylph

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

*peeks into the thread* Well well well, one off the bat. At least that's good.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Wow....a mafia death already....

The Smoking Gun Trope though makes me think that Srs was a trope based on corrupt law enforcement...like an Amoral Attorney

But yeah, nothing else to say.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Lupine Volt said:


> I'm just pointing out the importance of not getting too wrapped up in flavor text and trope analysis


BUT ISN'T THAT THE POINT?

Anyway, I agree that there are basically too many variables at this point to really make anything close to a logical decision... I suppose we should just randylynch and wait for things to take their course behind the scenes?

tl;dr I'm posting in order not to be chosen for not posting


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Personally, I think that people who have viewed the thread but haven't posted are the most suspicious...


----------



## Minkow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

(must ignore links)
Yeah, the first day really is a bummer. I personally think it was a lucky vig who hit, but if the flavor text is anything to go by, healer clashes don't usually end up in a gunshot wound. And since the first day is the first day, we really don't have anything to go on. Randylynching probably won't work with fifty players, and we're probably going to get off murdering some innocent.
But then again, if we don't,  the mafia would get someone else again, so...


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

We would be taking a shot in the dark, though. We have nothing to go on. Res was mafia, that's all we know, that's probably all we're gonna know until day 27 or so when the game finishes and Bachuru posts an night louge ripe with amusing comments.

Edit: GAH! POST NINJAS!


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Hmm. Lucky first kill being Mafia. Sounds like maybe the Mafia hit an alien, or the Mafia hit someone the doctors/bodyguards/whatever healed/protected/whatever. 

I, however, am *abstaining*. We have no leads, other than res was Mafia.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Lupine Volt said:


> We would be taking a shot in the dark, though. We have nothing to go on. Res was mafia, that's all we know, that's probably all we're gonna know until day 27 or so when the game finishes and Bachuru posts an night louge ripe with amusing comments.
> 
> Edit: GAH! POST NINJAS!


We're probably going to end up having to pick someone random to lynch eventually, though. Voting to lynch someone makes them talk (usually) which can give us some more information.

EDIT: So I mean, it might be a good idea to vote to lynch a random person who's been viewing the thread but not posting.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

But in mafia you _rarely_ have anything to go on! It's best to lynch; it's fairly likely that there are two mafia factions, and even with such a large game we could feasibly get lucky.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

That is true, Tailsy. But still, we could possibly lose an innocent, and even with 50 players, it could mean the Mafia winning.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

We should all remember that we could have a Chessmaster on our hands who switched around people's fates. Hopefully an inspector can figure out who's who but then again, maybe the Police Are Useless.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Voting to lynch someone makes them talk (usually) which can give us some more information.


That rarely results in useful information when you as good as up and tell them "we're only nominating you to make you post". You need to wait until you have a concrete suspicion (or at least bluff and claim that you do), so that they'll really feel a need to explain themselves instead of saying "Oh, no, I'm here!" or "what do I need to defend myself for, you don't even claim to have anything on me". Otherwise you might as well be upfront about it and really mean to lynch the dead weight.

And anyway, while I don't mind going after lurking players in general, isn't it just a _little_ early in the day for that? With only 48 hours we obviously can't wait forever, but just because someone doesn't post the very first time they view the new day thread doesn't mean they're automatically suspect.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

...Jesus. I know it's to be expected with this many people, but three pages already?
This is why Mom shouldn't keep me out all day.

Lucky shot; a dead mafioso. With a game this huge, it could be any number of possibilities. Although first I suppose it needs to be asked, since no one else has. Will the flavor text reveal any hints about what someone died from?


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Plus, alot of them know that discussion directors are usually the first to go on the Mafia checklist. The mafia scares people outof talking, and they, disguised as the good, rational and worn out survivors, casually whittle away the innocents at double speed.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I doubt accidentally lynching one innocent would automatically mean mafia win - after all, we're likely to have _more_ mafia than assumed, so it'll end up being a EVIL VS EVIL 

or something

Anyway, I think that it's best we lynch.

EDIT: I HATE YOU GUYS

Lynching means we whittle down the slow players earlier, because waiting around is fucking boring. Yeah, we don't have anything to go on, but unless someone reveals their role we'll almost never have anything to go on! And nobody's dumb enough to do that on the first day. 
IMO, after 24 hours we can vote to lynch. Surely you should be able to post at least once in a day.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

What I meant was, if we lose an innocent, even in a big game, the loss of innocents could trigger a Mafia win in the long run, since we don't know the excact number of Mafia.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Zora of Termina said:


> Will the flavor text reveal any hints about what someone died from?





Bachuru said:


> - The flavor text posted at the end of a day or night _can_ be indicative of how somebody died. There may even be details that have meaning for certain roles but not for others. However, again, never assume in this game.


And yes I'm for lynching, but not yet. Tomorrow afternoon/evening seems a good time to look at who hasn't posted yet.

EDIT: Grr time zones. I mean, sometime around 24-30 hours from the time the day started.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Suki said:


> What I meant was, if we lose an innocent, even in a big game, the loss of innocents could trigger a Mafia win in the long run, since we don't know the excact number of Mafia.


Seeing as we seem to have a rather poor band of mafia, I don't think they'll be too hard to displace...


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Butterfree, is lynching on a plurality or a majority (as in, do we only need a lead of votes to lynch or 25 or more)? If it's the second, I don't see how we're going to even be able to lynch. And three pages of things before I get home from school pretty much covers all I have to say. :P


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I'd assume that once 48 hours is up, whoever has the most votes would be lynched regardless.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Okay so I'm here. Rehash time!

So res is dead and was mafia. I think it was another mafia, as it's very likely there are several mafia factions. But of course there are so many options that it really doesn't matter.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Guys, I just realized. We have secret roles, true? It might be that even the Mafia doesn't know who each other are.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Oh hey, a mafia death. Popping in just to see. Maybe this mafia was an unfortunate ineffectual sympathetic mafia member who couldn't defend itself from a murderer.

As most have said, there's not much to go by on this first day. What are the possible causes of a mafia death, though? Multiple factions seems slightly unlikely. If there are two factions, it is possible that one targeted sreservoir and the other (sreservoir's faction) targeted another member who was either saved by a doctor or the alien. This is unlikely, though. If there are three, then one targeted sreservoir, one targeted a member who was saved or the alien, and the other targeted a member who was saved or the alien. Or otherwise cheated death. The more factions, the more unlikely. There was only one victim.

Or it could've been a vigilante. As somebody stated before this vigilante would've been kind of an idiot. Who'd kill on the first night? Still, if this is so, then the vigilante was lucky.

edit:



Ketsu said:


> Guys, I just realized. We have secret roles, true? It might be that even the Mafia doesn't know who each other are.


That's a really interesting possibility, actually!


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Yes, I'm if favor of lynching. Tailsy, to be exact. Personally, I think she's been showing...how you say...a little _too_ much knowledge, like at the beginning, where she said "unlucky healers". It may have looked like sarcasm, but I don't think she was kidding. Maybe we can get a mafia off our hands? 

Just a hunch.


----------



## baiyune

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Damnit, I know it's been said before, but I log in the moment I have some spare time and you guys already have three pages of discussion?

Right, well, uh. There's not much more I can say that hasn't already been said, is there? Personally, I really don't like random lynching - too many chances to kill of a useful innocent - but then again in a game this big there might not be that much harm in it. I don't know.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Seritinajii said:


> Multiple factions seems slightly unlikely. If there are two factions, it is possible that one targeted sreservoir and the other (sreservoir's faction) targeted another member who was either saved by a doctor or the alien. This is unlikely, though. If there are three, then one targeted sreservoir, one targeted a member who was saved or the alien, and the other targeted a member who was saved or the alien. Or otherwise cheated death. The more factions, the more unlikely. There was only one victim.


There are more ways for a kill to be stopped. Doctors, roleblocker, bulletproof, alien, kidnapper, there are probably more that I can't think of. Another Mafia faction may not be that unlikely.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

...Tailsy? Why would "unlucky healers" even be a point of suspicion? Even if she was mafia, the "unlucky healers" would still be sarcastic. Not voting until concrete evidence comes up.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

...I interpreted "unlucky healers" as referring to a potential healer clash. o.O And anyway, it would be the _mafia_ who was unlucky at that point, not the healers--the healers would've done exactly what they were supposed to do.

EDIT: although I guess the healers still would've been lucky because their clash happened to hit mafia, but that probably wasn't their intent!


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Yes, Superbird, but we don't actually /have/ real evidence supporting Tailsy yet. Although there is a possibility of Mafia (as there is for everyone), there's no evidence (that I can pick up on, anyways; I'm a newbie, bear with me -.-')


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Just a feeling...I know it was supposed to be a joke, but what about if the unlucky healers referred to her herself while she was trying to make it out as sarcasm?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

... Yes, I was being sarcastic.

There's no reason to specifically suspect anyone at this point, but that's why I said 'random!lynch' of an inactive player.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Hmm, you may be on to something.

POSTNINJA'D: with a game this big, randylynching may be a good idea, now that I think about it.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Superbird said:


> Just a feeling...I know it was supposed to be a joke, but what about if the unlucky healers referred to her herself while she was trying to make it out as sarcasm?


Are you claiming that I'm a healer? ... Then I'm innocent, and it would be ridiculous to lynch me. Wtf?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I meant referring to yourself as "unlucky".


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

... So I'm an evil healer.

Uh, okay. ~That makes sense.~ Don't you think you're kind of trying too hard to push the mafia tag onto someone? Considering the roles are secret, _you_ might be part of that informed minority, ne?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I dunno, I wouldn't put it past Butterfree to include a mafia doctor--I've seen other games with them, and one I was planning also included that role.

I agree that he's grasping at straws, so if there is a mafia doc I see no reason to automatically assume you're that over the dozens of other possibilities. Just saying that it's not unheard of.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

...I think Superbird is getting at you are mafia, and that you were unlucky when the healers killed one of you. As in-not healer at all. But mafia healer makes...sense. I'm now going to dig through TV Tropes to find something...

Found it.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

...i'm probably being stupid here, but... what Kratos is saying kinda hints that he is Mafia. It sounds fishy to me, I don't know why.

...excuse my newbie lameness at mafia


----------



## baiyune

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Deadly Doctor, maybe? /jumping in


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Okay, a mafia doctor role could happen, but I don't see a use for that. If we assume res was the don, then if I was the mafia doctor, wouldn't I have protected him? :S

Superbird just seems to be accusing me because I claimed that healers both targeting the same person was unlucky, which technically it is. Okay, res was mafia and they were lucky. My apologies. :(


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Suki said:


> ...i'm probably being stupid here, but... what Kratos is saying kinda hints that he is Mafia. It sounds fishy to me, I don't know why.
> 
> ...excuse my newbie lameness at mafia


What about what I said hints that who is mafia?


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

...i dont know it just sounded like something mafia would say ;.;


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

What I said, or what I said someone else (presumably Superbird) said? I'm not following you. All I recall saying is "there could be a mafia doctor" and "Superbird seems overeager", neither of which seems all that poignant to me.

If it's just a gut feeling then whatever, that's fine, but if it's more than that--if you're saying that either Superbird or myself is particularly suspicious and you want other people to buy it--then what you should do is explain why it's bothering you.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

D: Four pages...I am in an unfortunate time zone. I have to read the thread a bit more, but for now I'm posting to say I'm here.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

....How did the thread grow fours pages before I even logged in? 

Will post again later when I have time.


----------



## Minkow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I've always really been against randy!lynching unless it was a dire situation, and I'm honestly not stopping now.
And I really don't get why the suspicions are being pinned on Tailsy and Kratos Aurion. Superbird does seem to be strange, suddenly blaming Tailsy for what was meant to be a sarcastic joke. For all I know, Tailsy might actually be mafia, but  there is a chance that she might be an important factor to the innocents. 
Then again, lynching on a slight whim and a sarcasic comment was really fishy. 

But since I'm just stating the overly obvious here (and I can't even find good tropes for my comments), *abstaining* it is.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Ok, back. 

Agreeing that Superbird is being suspicious; you don't decide to lynch people because you have a gut feeling. It's just not how Mafia goes. And even if Tailsy is Mafia, I don't think she's the type to randomly drop hints telling us that she's a Mafia doctor or something. 

However, it's possible that sreservoir activated an alien and then got shot by someone. Then it's possible that Superbird is Obfuscating Stupidity.  

And there's also the probability sreservoir committed suicide for some random reason due to some unknown ability. 

Or maybe sreservoir is an innocent who, also due to some random ability, will show up as Mafia when dead. 

Ahhhh there's so many possibilities!


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Superbird said:


> Yes, I'm if favor of lynching. Tailsy, to be exact. Personally, I think she's been showing...how you say...a little _too_ much knowledge, like at the beginning, where she said "unlucky healers". It may have looked like sarcasm, but I don't think she was kidding. Maybe we can get a mafia off our hands?
> 
> Just a hunch.


I don't think that shows much suspicion. Also, if she were mafia, how would she draw that conclusion anyway? If she "knew" of the unlucky healers then she'd probably be the healer, not mafia.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I vote *superbird*.

He's being a tad quick with the accusing and honestly his oversuspiciousness seems suspicious.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I'm also going with *superbird*.

Foamy seems to be making the best argument yet.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

How the hell is res Mafia in almost every game he's in?

I guess *superbird* since everyone doing it, but hell, 5 pages ti go through, damn this game. Maybe tommorrow.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Agreeing that Superbird is being suspicious; you don't decide to lynch people because you have a gut feeling. It's just not how Mafia goes. And even if Tailsy is Mafia, I don't think she's the type to randomly drop hints telling us that she's a Mafia doctor or something.
> 
> However, it's possible that sreservoir activated an alien and then got shot by someone. Then it's possible that Superbird is Obfuscating Stupidity.


Guys, guys!

Remember what happened in this other mafia game? 

tl;dr: Kam was an alien and got activated, then got everyone to lynch him by being suspicious. Then his ego got the best of him and lost his chance to win.

I'm probably just paranoid, but I think we should wait a bit first.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I agree that Superbird is being suspicious, but I'm a bit nervous that he might actually be the alien, since I do think there are two Mafia factions...so I'm not going to vote for him atm at least. His accusations seem a bit like he's trying to look suspicious.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Adding on to my first post. 

I think the safest thing to do now would be to leave Superbird to tomorrow. Since if Superbird was targeted last night, the Mafia would know that Superbird is Alien since she's not dead, so they should kill off Superbird for us. If Superbird is not dead the next day, then she's probably not the Alien. 

Probably, because she might be a Mafia-affiliated Alien or some new role that nobody knows about.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Indesicion...*abstain* to even out Superbird's votes...


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm just going to let you people decide on your own. All I'll say is that if you do lynch me, just see. And remember what I said.

Oh, yeah. I promise I'm not alien, so don't let that be a concern.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hm. That's kind of nerve-wracking...

Ugh, I hate doing this, but I'm going to *abstain* from voting. My only likely suspicion is Superbird, and I don't want to lynch him in case he's the activated alien. Also because nobody will agree if I randomly pick someone. >:( MEANIES.


----------



## Minkow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Since there are unknown roles and we shouldn't rely too heavily on the standard guidelines, wouldn't there be a chance of there being no alien at all?
And if anyone was activated last night, the flavor text would've dropped a hint.

EDIT: Backing up first statement because I like my proof. 


			
				TVTropes Sign Up thread said:
			
		

> - The roles do not necessarily have any counterpart among the standard roles defined in the mafia rules thread. Conversely, the roles from the mafia rules thread don't necessarily exist, or if they do exist in some form it may be in a slightly or heavily modified form to fit better with their counterpart trope. There is at least one mafia faction and there is an innocent faction, but nothing else is certain. Some roles may function in a very unconventional manner. Nothing is impossible.
> - Since we're playing with secret roles, you have no idea what roles exist in the game. Certain roles may be privy to a bit more prior information than others, however, as detailed in their role PMs. If you're confused about your role or want to know how your role would function in some hypothetical scenario, feel free to ask me at any time.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, of course. We're playing the safe option - it's _possible_ that Superbird is an activated alien, and that would mean everyone automatically loses except him if we lynch him. As much as I dislike abstaining, I don't want the game to end that early.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Superbird said:


> I'm just going to let you people decide on your own. All I'll say is that if you do lynch me, just see. And remember what I said.
> 
> Oh, yeah. I promise I'm not alien, so don't let that be a concern.


Just see.. what? There's always the plausible possibility that Superbird is alien, and somebody suggested that we wait until tomorrow, so I'll wait. We still have another over twenty-four hours, right? I think I'll see how things turn out.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Roleclaim please, Superbird? Don't be so cryptic...


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I checked earlier today and there was only a page then suddenly four pages more. D:

So, um, Superbird has definitely brought suspicion upon himself. Is it possible that he is telling the truth of not being alien, but that he has a role similar to an alien? Maybe a role that, if killed, takes a bunch of players with him? These ARE experimental roles so maybe.

On the other hand he could actually be alien. Saying that they aren't alien is a way to throw people off into thinking that they really aren't alien but it is a suspicious thing to say that might cause people to think "hey he isn't an alien and he's suspicious lets lynch him" which could result in the person actually being the alien and killing everyone.

To put it so that I and other people can understand it, I think Superbird is alien and his little post where he said that he isn't alien was meant to make us think that there is no threat involved by lynching him. So if we lynch him we die and he wins.

...I'm going to go with *abstaining* for now. No one likes a loose alien :(


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

...Yeah, okay, I change my vote to *abstain*, then, good point. Aliens seem like too good a role for Butterchuru to pass up in some form or another, so we should at least be safe about things.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Blaziking the Black Mage said:


> So if we lynch him we die and he wins.


That would make this a very short game, then!


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

; ; I'm never staying offline again ahhg why do you guys post so much!?

I sort of have very little to say considering _everything has been said_. Feh. Just wanna make sure y'all know I'm here (AND QUEER ahaha okay) and uh, yeah, my absence isn't creepy I was legit having a migraine and couldn't get on the computer. :[ 

Okay so we're suspecting Superbird? Hr. From what he's said I'm gathering he's probably what he considers to be an important role to the innocents, if we take him at face value, which I am because I don't really think he's lying. I'm also just not gonna vote right now because I literally just came in and that would be sort of sudden sooo yep. But so far I'll stick to *abstaining*.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

There's also the possibility that Superbird has an inspector role and has no idea how to subtly drive people toward a known mafia member, but alien or some related and unpleasant role is looking a bit more likely. Or it could be an ingenious plan of a mafia member to not want to kill him in case he's useful/dangerous? Or an unactivated alien who wants the mafia to target him tonight because they don't know what he does but it's kinda suspicious, then have us lynch him tomorrow under the assumption that the mafia not killing him means he's a safe target?

We could probably avoid most of the worst with a public declaration stating that we will lynch him tomorrow should he not die tonight, so the mafia has incentive to target him if he is indeed the alien; otherwise they might just leave him be, taking our advantage of his suspicion of his alien-ness to be able to target/lynch innocent people and then night-kill him at the last moment.

Then again, he could be an over-eager innocent. But since it seems that this is not his first mafia game ever, the tendency of everyone to become suspicious of anyone who's overly suspicious without justification should, by now, be obvious and exploitable.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Superbird said:


> I'm just going to let you people decide on your own. All I'll say is that if you do lynch me, just see. And remember what I said.
> 
> Oh, yeah. I promise I'm not alien, so don't let that be a concern.


"I'm not alien" (along with its more common counterpart, "I'm not  mafia") is a meaningless statement at best. Being cryptic and making  empty statements is anti-town; I'd think you would have gleaned that  from everyone's attitude toward res, if nothing  else. If you're truly innocent then you will do a better job explaining  why we should be so suspicious of Tailsy and give us a reason to want  to keep you around; as it stands, you're only giving us a reason to sit  back and either wait for the mafia to say "fuck you, Superbird, no alien for you" and just  lynch you ourselves tomorrow if they don't because you're with them. (And certainly being defeatist  about it isn't helpful to the innocents, either! Even if your lynching  was inevitable, wouldn't you rather leave your fellow townies with more  concrete stuff to go on than a bit of know-it-all snarking?)

@Minkow, since no one's addressed that:



Bachuru said:


> The flavor text posted at the end of a day or night _can_ be  indicative of how somebody died. There may even be details that have  meaning for certain roles but not for others. However, again, never  assume in this game.


_Can be_, not _will be_, and "never assume". There's no guarantee that she'd have mentioned alien activation--after all, most GMs don't mention that in the flavor anyway. Hell, we can't even be certain that res was some sort of don or whatever.

EDIT: gaah this game is sucking up all of my time I've been watching it all day and how is it 10:40 pm I need to write D: I haven't even clicked (that many of) the links D:

EDIT2: oh yeah. *Abstain*. It would be awesome if we had another lead, but we don't. Blah.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'd like to *abstain* also, just because, as said above, it'd be better to not get a maybe-Mafia (especially since - one way or another - we got one last night) than risk everyone losing in the first day of the game starting. Though one person taking out 48 others in one hit would, I think, make Mafia history X3


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Wow 5 pages of posts.

Okay.  Initial, very tired impression: Let's lynch *Superbird*.  Cryptic comments should not save you from the lynching block, and I am a firm believer in lynching every day.  Okay, maybe they're an alien, but even if this game is really weird with, say, 5 aliens, 1 out of 10 is good enough odds for me.  1 out of 49 should be good enough for the rest of you.  And as stereotypical as lynching the one who suggested a lynch is, I feel that this is still an okay idea.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Gah. _Gaaaahhhhh._ A game with fifty people is going to make daytime discussions pretty crazy if nothing else... better than nobody participating as often happens, though!

I'm a fan of lynching as much as possible, but ideally not without a bit of consideration first. Superbird's apparently been a part of many a mafia game prior to this one, so perhaps a review of his posting habits in previous games might help? If he's acting weird this game relative to how he normally does, then the likelihood of his being alien is heightened... if he always tends to jump into accusations and act a bit obnoxious, then we're probably safe to off him. (Or perhaps he does that when he's innocent too! In which case we might want to try fishing for other nominations. We've far from seen everybody in the game check in yet, after all, so stuff might yet emerge.)

Other people have cleaned up "what might have happened last night" pretty well at this point. Ultimately we're going to have to let the game play out a bit more before we have enough data to take anything but a wild stab in the dark at last night's events.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

You guys post too much D: I come home after school and suddenly there's 6 more pages!

I think abstaining is the best option, while Superbird is being suspicious, I don't want to lynch him yet just in case he is an activated alien. There's not much that we can go on with, seeing as we don't know for certain whether there's two mafia factions or not (though it is highly likely).

I think it'll be best to wait until the next day before we start lynching, hopefully we'll get more clues then! So I'm going to *abstain* today.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

A quick review of like three or four games Superbird's been in show him almost always abstaining when possible and never nominating anyone, so I would at this point call him definitely suspicious.

Or making a reckless gambit to protect himself from lynch by trying to give the impression that he's alien, but that would be a dumb strategy at this point.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well. I have woefully little to add except an idea that has been buzzing around my head. It is possible that res was alien, was attacked by mafia, activated, and then attacked by mafia#2, killing him but causing him to show up as mafia. But, as has already been said, we can't assume anything, and dwelling on last night probably won't help anybody.

I'm finding the Superbird issue to be dangerous. He seems odd, and his lack of defense worries me further. The existence of experimental roles also makes it even more dangerous to lynch. Given how many people we have and that no innocents died last night (:D) I am willing to *abstain.*


----------



## Minnow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Good lord, you people. six pages?

Superbird does seem rather sketchy to me, forebodingly so. But we really don't have much to go on other than that and sreservoir's death, so I don't think lynching him, or anyone else the first day is a good idea. 

That said, I will *abstain.*


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Research time! 

Ok, a little digging showed that Superbird won 4 out of 5 mafia games. (In case you want to know, they're this one, this one, this one, this one, and this one). While he died in the Viral Mafia, he was a Terrorist and therefore won as a part of the Mafia. 

I only picked the games that have COMPLETE or WIN in their titles. I might have missed some because of that, so please point them out! 

So, let's look at Superbird's posting habits. 

In Black and White Pokemafia, he was innocent. He's the first to suggest a lynch (claimed to be handed to her by the RNG gods), but he didn't actually bold the statement. He basically headed the lynching discussion after that and managed to kill of quite a few mafias and led to a quick Innocent victory. So, that behavior fits what we're seeing here -- quick to suggest who to lynch and quick to lynch based only on "a feeling" or the RNG gods. 

However, he was quick to roleclaim in that game, possibly due to the inspector roleclaiming first. 

So, he's still suspicious. 

Let's look at Viral Mafia, in which Superbird is a terrorist. 
In this game, Superbird didn't start lynching randomly. He really wanted to lynch, but didn't give out names like he did in the Black and White mafia. He was the first to roleclaim in the game as terrorist and blew up sreservoir soon after that. 

This makes her really suspicious because he's been quick to roleclaim in two games, but being all ~mysterious~ and vague in this one. 

And now, for the Warrior Cats Mafia. Superbird was Mafia that time around, and he bandwagoned the chain of abstains on the first day. Since bandwagoning is usually what good mafia members do to avoid suspicion, we can assume that Superbird is at least a competent Mafia. And then everyone sort of died on the next day, so we can't really gain any information from that.

In Kanto Mafia, Superbird was Mafia. He barely posted in this game, only popping up to attempt to prevent a fellow Mafia from getting lynched. He later bandwagons again and kills off some innocents. 

Final Fantasy Mafia is interesting because Superbird actually lost this one (he's mafia). He was quick to lynch in this game, mainly because Vixie is being Vixie. And then, because Vixie is Vixie, the game turned into this epic mind-screw and Superbird didn't post after that, probably realizing that he just put himself in a bad spot by going up against Vixie. 

Conclusion: Superbird is quick to lynch if and only if he feels threatened or if he can bandwagon (he may point out possible people to kill but never bolds them). He's also quick to roleclaim. 

Which means that he is definitely suspicious. *Abstaining. *


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

fucken australia jesus you guys

I like lynching on the first day because while there's little go to on... there often isn't in mafia anyway unless someone's caught out as mafia. Also, considering that we have fifty people in this game, I hardly think it's going to make a huge difference to the game if we do get someone innocent who also hasn't posted; I mean it's kind of stupid to not post in the first day anyway. 

Following the discussion, I agree that Superbird is probably suspicious and likely to be either alien or ... a crappy mafioso. Crazy Linoone's post (which was great, thankyou) seems to suggest otherwise, but we also now know that he's good at the game to some extent!

so, uh. posting so I don't get killed for inactivity + food for thought; I think superbird is probably suspicious so we shouldn't lynch him. But~! I don't like not doing anything on the first day, so I think we should random-lynch someone else.

also, guys, remember that I live in australia, which means I'm usually awake when you guys are asleep and vice versa. c:

edit: also I think it's completely important to read into everything butte-- er, Bachuru posts, because not only is this tv tropes mafia, it's also Bachuru's mafia. And she likes being creative, cryptic, etc, etc, so everything is likely to be a clue. 
or she's messing with us. but we should look into them either way.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Goddammit people it's no lynch.  Who set this precedent fuck #mafia.

While I agree that Superbird looks a bit suspicious, I, too, am disinclined to lynch it.  At the same time I think that not lynching anyone is simply wasting a day.  Going with a completely random lynch of *Minnow* seems fine to me, seeing as it's viewed the thread but hasn't posted (unless I missed it, but I don't _think_ I did).


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

^It's posted, but I think that is a fine choice.

*Minnow*


----------



## Skylark

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

er... I think Superbird is very suspicious - seriously... being cryptic and shady doesn't help. I'm rather interested in the mafia doctor theory actually. Anyone care to explain what would possibly happen if one existed?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Fruity Walkerloops said:


> Going with a completely random lynch of *Minnow* seems fine to me, seeing as it's viewed the thread but hasn't posted (unless I missed it, but I don't _think_ I did).


Minnow has posted, look a bit above you.

Since I never actually bolded it, I'll *abstain*.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Baaah why did my Internet have to break. You people post too much.

Eh, I'm not crazy about the idea of lynching until we have concrete information here. We don't know what went on last night, since we have secret roles, fifty of them at that. That could be any number of mafiosi, any number of other killing roles, and any number of aliens. Personally it seems like the chances of Superbird being activated alien are higher than in a regular game of mafia.

(damnit I need to read up on my tropes or my posts are going to be completely linkless right through this game)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Skylark said:


> er... I think Superbird is very suspicious - seriously... being cryptic and shady doesn't help. I'm rather interested in the mafia doctor theory actually. Anyone care to explain what would possibly happen if one existed?


What would happen? Not sure what you mean by that. In a standard game, a mafia doctor works exactly the same way as an innocent doctor save for the fact that they're part of the mafia and can usually converse with them (though the games I've seen them in generally don't use the healer clash rule, mostly because there's rarely more than one active innocent doctor to begin with, so I don't think maf doc would normally clash--I was planning to have my maf doc roles clash with innocent ones, though). They're most common in games that have more than one mafia faction and/or a large number of innocent killing roles, to even things out a little for that particular faction. This is far from a standard game of mafia, so the exact behavior/properties of a hypothetical mafia doctor could vary from that, but that's the basic idea.

There are fifty people in this game, and while some of them are just vanilla townies there are still bound to be a lot of power roles--and, especially given the fact that more than one mafia faction is highly likely, a decent number of ways for a mafioso to die. Obviously we won't know for sure until we see the list of roles in the endgame, but I believe that there's at least a possibility of a protection role of some sort, if not an actual doctor, that is aligned with the mafia.

I don't necessarily think that's something to be paranoid about, though, since there's little we'd be able to do--we'd just have to hope that enough of the innocent killing roles target mafiosos/the multiple factions keep killing one another off, because I doubt it'd be able to protect everyone at once. Or that we hit the hypothetical mafia doctor.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm sorry, Superbird, but you're a horrible liar.

See, you chose to nominate Tailsy. This is suspicious for two reasons. The first reason is the obvious one: that you had no evidence to back up your claim other than a post that was clearly sarcastic in tone.

But in addition, Tailsy is probably one of the most experienced mafia players in this game, and she's been incredibly active. She would be an obvious choice for a mafia kill, wouldn't she? So why wouldn't the same logic hold true during the day phase?

In addition to this, she wasn't killed on night zero... and there was only one kill. Assuming there are two mafia factions (which seems to be the consensus here), that leaves one kill that could have been blocked via healer/bodyguard/what have you. It could be that your faction attempted to kill off Tailsy, but failed, and that you are now attempting to have her killed during the day phase.

You seem to be role-claiming an alienesque role, but you haven't given us any specifics outside of "BAD THINGS WILL HAPPEN IF I DIE". That strikes me as a fairly shallow attempt to stay alive by claiming you made a mistake on purpose.

If you're going to make an outlandish claim like that, you'd better be prepared to give specifics.

Nominating *Superbird*.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I choose to lynch *Superbird*...you just seem supicious and Linoone brings up really good points


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

res's death was all Kratos's fault, I think. or at least partly his fault. go kratos!

*Superbird*, fwiw.


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yeah, voting *Superbird*.

Also, might have figured out why res was killed.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Dave Strider said:


> Yeah, voting *Superbird*.
> 
> Also, might have figured out why res was killed.


Mind explaining why he was killed?


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Probably wrong, but oh well. I have to roleclaim to explain tho'.

My role is *Praetorian Guard*. I can *Take The Bullet* for someone, in this case I targeted Kratos. If that person is attacked, there's a 50% chance I'll die in their place, and a 50% chance I'll survive and kill the attacker.

So the Mafia might have targeted Kratos, and I killed 'em.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Ty Lee said:


> res's death was all Kratos's fault, I think. or at least partly his fault. go kratos!
> 
> *Superbird*, fwiw.





Dave Strider said:


> Probably wrong, but oh well. I have to roleclaim to explain tho'.
> 
> My role is *Praetorian Guard*. I can *Take The Bullet* for someone, in this case I targeted Kratos. If that person is attacked, there's a 50% chance I'll die in their place, and a 50% chance I'll survive and kill the attacker.
> 
> So the Mafia might have targeted Kratos, and I killed 'em.


YES CALLED IT

/pumps fist


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Dave Strider said:


> Probably wrong, but oh well. I have to roleclaim to explain tho'.
> 
> My role is *Praetorian Guard*. I can *Take The Bullet* for someone, in this case I targeted Kratos. If that person is attacked, there's a 50% chance I'll die in their place, and a 50% chance I'll survive and kill the attacker.
> 
> So the Mafia might have targeted Kratos, and I killed 'em.


Given Kratos' experience with Mafia games (just look at the AA mafia!) it's not entirely implausible that the Mafia went for him first night. Of course, if there're two Mafia factions, that's still one death unaccounted for.


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Leafpool said:


> Given Kratos' experience with Mafia games (just look at the AA mafia!) it's not entirely implausible that the Mafia went for him first night. Of course, if there're two Mafia factions, that's still one death unaccounted for.


Yeah, that's why I protected him in the first place.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Leafpool said:


> Given Kratos' experience with Mafia games (just look at the AA mafia!) it's not entirely implausible that the Mafia went for him first night. Of course, if there're two Mafia factions, that's still one death unaccounted for.


Does this lend credibility to the theory I posted earlier that the Mafia targeted Tailsy? Or is that still a bit farfetch'd?


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Does this lend credibility to the theory I posted earlier that the Mafia targeted Tailsy? Or is that still a bit farfetch'd?


Why would you say Tailsy? What did tailsy do? or have done to her?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I suggested that Superbird nominated Tailsy because he was in a mafia faction that targeted her last night.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

...but why would he do that? Since Tailsy's still alive, she must either have been healed or an alien. Even mafia don't want an alien win.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I think his point was that "mafia Superbird" was originally trying to orchestrate Tailsy's death (because she's an experienced player), and because it somehow failed he's trying to finish the job by having her lynched.

Mgh. Call me paranoid, but I still think voting for Superbird's a bit rash at this stage. My vote stays where it is, but if you all feel it's best then go ahead and take majority. I guess I can't think of an argument against it aside from "gut says no".

@Dave Strider: :D And here I thought that whole "Kratos is not allowed to survive beyond the first night of a mafia game" rule was going to come back into effect again.

EDIT: Ninja'd, whoops. Presumably he'd try to get her lynched because he's confident betting against her being alien--especially since she hasn't done anything to try and make herself look bad (otherwise he wouldn't have had to make up bogus "evidence").


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> I think his point was that "mafia Superbird" was originally trying to orchestrate Tailsy's death (because she's an experienced player), and because it somehow failed he's trying to finish the job by having her lynched.
> 
> Mgh. Call me paranoid, but I still think voting for Superbird's a bit rash at this stage. My vote stays where it is, but if you all feel it's best then go ahead and take majority.
> 
> @Dave Strider: :D And here I thought that whole "Kratos is not allowed to survive beyond the first night of a mafia game" rule was going to come back into effect again.


48/49 at the very least that Superbird is not activated alien. As someone else pointed out earlier, he's just irritating when it comes to Mafia; and even if he isn't mafia, I wouldn't consider it a big loss.

1/49 at most that Superbird is activated alien, and as someone else also pointed out, that would definitely set some sort of awesome record - and butterfree would probably go D<!! and restart the game.

So in my eyes, win-win!


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I agree with Kratos in that lynching Superbird is a rash idea which might not turn out well. (It's also nice to see you in a game for day 1! :D Well done Davey-o.) 

I wouldn't call myself experienced though. (´･ω･`)


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Thank you. :3

I'm sticking with my vote. Even though Superbird might not be Mafia, it's pretty much as efficient as a randlynch, and it's our best lead in my opinion.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well. My gut says superbird is mafia, but I am a coward and don't want the game to end on the first day. So, what Kratos said. I'm going to *abstain*, but I entirely support Superbird's lynching. Except for the part that I'm scared to death, but.

So yeah. Unsure, really.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

What are the votes now?

So. If I do turn out to be mafia, remember what I have been saying. Remember it—And I really don't think there are two mafia factions.

*Lynch Superbird*

The rest of this game will be fun to watch =)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

What _have_ you been saying that wasn't something trumped-up and ridiculous? Aside from the insubstantial remarks about Tailsy and vague threats, I don't recall you saying anything worth remembering. If you want to make a point, elaborate. Otherwise just stop talking.

See, now I /really/ think lynching him's a bad idea.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Superbird said:


> What are the votes now?


The current vote stands at fourteen for abstaining, eight for Superbird and one for Minnow.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

ROLECLAIM. Superbird. Please. If you really want to lynch yourself, and you're really innocent, tell us what you are at least.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Flareth said:


> I choose to lynch *Superbird*...you just seem supicious and Linoone brings up really good points


>.<; Did you even read my post? 



Ty Lee said:


> 48/49 at the very least that Superbird is not activated alien. As someone else pointed out earlier, he's just irritating when it comes to Mafia; and even if he isn't mafia, I wouldn't consider it a big loss.
> 
> 1/49 at most that Superbird is activated alien, and as someone else also pointed out, that would definitely set some sort of awesome record - and butterfree would probably go D<!! and restart the game.
> 
> So in my eyes, win-win!


That's only on the assumption that there's only one alien in the game though. And since there're 50 people, and it's Butterchuru's mafia game, it's possible that there're more aliens/alien-like roles. 

Again, I'm still against lynching Superbird today because there's a chance that he might be an activated alien. I propose that we _lynch him tomorrow_, in case he's alien. 

And I don't want to lose this mafia game to Superbird! D: 

I think it's really suspicious how Superbird is so eager to lynch people in this game. First, he suggests Taisy, which is not a good choice since Tailsy is one of the more experienced players, so we'd want to keep her alive unless we're really sure that she's mafia. Then he's the first to bandwagon Walker's Minnow lynch. Let's see what he says here: 



Superbird said:


> ^It's posted, but I think that is a fine choice.
> 
> *Minnow*


Walker is randlynching Minnow because Minnow seemed like an inactive who has a chance of being Mafia based on his assumption that Minnow hasn't posted. This is normal game logic, especially on the first day when there's no clues -- lynch a person who has viewed the thread and hasn't posted, because people who do that usually have something to hide (like what Mafia Dannichu did in another mafia game). 

And Superbird just wants to lynch Minnow even though Minnow has posted. 

So, either Superbird is really stupid, or he's really suspicious. Since he's won quite a few Mafia games prior to this one, I'm inclined towards the second choice. 

About the Mafia doctor... In a mafia game I played before (can't remember which one it was, but) I was a Mafia Doctor, and my power was that I was able to "heal" a person of my choice. The "healed" person doesn't get healed, but will still die of a healing overdose. I'm not sure if the Mafia Doctor role (assuming that there is one) in this game will have the same effects, but it's the only clue I've got. 

Also, I'm pretty sure sres didn't die of a double heal, since Barchufree did say that the flavor text contains hints, and sres died of a bullet wound. I'm pretty sure healing clashes don't kill via bullet wounds.

NINJA'D: LOOK AT SUPERBIRD'S POST. LOOK AT IT. ABSTAIN ABSTAIN ABSTAIN D: LYNCH HIM TOMORROW IF YOU REALLY WANT TO LYNCH!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

...guys, he's obviously lynching himself to trick people into thinking he's an alien. I should know; I did the same thing in Mirrormen and got the exact same reaction.

Unless he says what his role is, I'm not changing my vote.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

YES LOOK AT SUPERBIRD'S POST

_LOOK AT IT_

He voted for _himself._ I _knew it_ was right to abstain!

Well, _actually,_ I was totally unsure. 

UNLESS Superbird is actually mafia and voted for himself as his one last chance at staying alive. Eh, I don't know.

EDIT: Karkat said what I had said in that last sentence, but faster. Except more sure of himself and confident that Superbird is alien, but I'm not. _The options D:_


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...guys, he's obviously lynching himself to trick people into thinking he's an alien. I should know; I did the same thing in Mirrormen and got the exact same reaction.
> 
> Unless he says what his role is, I'm not changing my vote.


Except for the part where, if I recall what I read correctly, you _were_ the alien. Your theory is that he's not an alien. I get what you're saying, but it really isn't the same thing at all. Or am I misunderstanding you?

EDIT: No never mind I get it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Wait, was Superbird in Mirrormen I?

EDIT: The actual role he has is irrelevant; he's nominating himself to imply that he does something bad if lynched.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

All I'm gonna say is that no, I'm not an Alien, and that yes, I am mafia aligned. Look back at the post that made everyone suspicious: See a connection?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

That leads us back to the original question: what the fuck are you?

Here's an idea: why don't you tell us your associated tropes? I don't think you're that active of a troper, so you wouldn't be able to bullshit it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> What _have_ you been saying that wasn't something trumped-up and ridiculous? Aside from the insubstantial remarks about Tailsy and vague threats, I don't recall you saying anything worth remembering. If you want to make a point, elaborate. Otherwise just stop talking.
> 
> See, now I /really/ think lynching him's a bad idea.


Unless he _wants _us to think that he's going to do something terrible. It's entirely possible that he has some boom-boom terrorist role (or not) that only works if he gets lynched.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Mafia, no matter who we lynch today (if we lynch at all), if you targeted Superbird for any reason last night, target him again tonight (that is, assuming Superbird's not Mafia). If you _didn't_ target him last night, certainly don't target him tonight.

That being said, I'll wait until more people respond to decide whether to abstain or randlynch Minnow.

EDIT: I did not see all those posts on this page but I can't say anything else because I have to leave right now :/


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Foamy said:


> Unless he _wants _us to think that he's going to do something terrible. It's entirely possible that he has some boom-boom terrorist role (or not) that only works if he gets lynched.


He would have blown me up by now if that was the case, wouldn't he?

Honestly, he wouldn't have voted for himself in that case.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...guys, he's obviously lynching himself to trick people into thinking he's an alien. I should know; I did the same thing in Mirrormen and got the exact same reaction.
> 
> Unless he says what his role is, I'm not changing my vote.


Eh, point. But there's still the chance that he might be Alien or something weird that requires him to die to win, and I don't want to take that chance. I don't want to be hasty and lynch him right away, since he's really suspicious. Unless we can be pretty darn sure that he's not alien, I'm still going to abstain. 

Again, lynch him tomorrow. If he is activated alien, the mafia should know and kill him tonight. If he's not an activated alien, then he should still be alive tomorrow. Then we can lynch him. We'd have a smaller chance of inducing an alien win this way, and we still get to kill him if he's Mafia (or not kill him, if new evidence pops up showing that he's Innocent).

Superbird, please ROLE CLAIM.

NINJA'D: WILL ADD ON LATER. When I figure out what's going on.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Superbird, you were given _two_ tropes man.  Care to share?

also fgsfds stop calling it abstain guys
*no lynch* makes way more sense


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Superbird said:


> All right. I am...
> 
> A Minion With an F in Evil.
> 
> Nothing more.


Thanks for confirming you're Mafia-affiliated. Please give us the other trope you got.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I support lynching Superbird tomorrow. It should destroy whatever plans Superbird has for a lynch-kill today, if any exist, and that he dies tomorrow also destroys his plans if he's trying to make us so suspicious of him we're afraid to kill him. Assuming he's an alien, literally everyone else has incentive for him not to win, so, assuming everyone's being rational, they won't be protecting him from any kills tonight. And if the Mafia hasn't targeted him and had reason to suspect him of being an alien, they won't target him because it risks activating him for tomorrow. It also gives them all safety from the lynch tomorrow, as well as possibly everyone else, so that's like a double-incentive.

And even if he's a mere MwFiE, at least he's not dying on his own terms. idk, he seems annoying enough that this justifies it :[


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Butterchuru is probably giggling evilly right now. 

Eh, what Walker said, really. What are your powers/the trope associated with your powers?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Notice how he withholds from giving us information that could actually help us determine his role.

Yeah, I think he's faking it.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Would it be strange to say that "Butterchuru" sounds edible?


----------



## baiyune

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Alright, so I have basically nothing useful to add except my vote, which is for *no lynch* (or abstain, whichever.) I don't really want to find out what Superbird's acting so smug about - of course, he could be lying, but I don't wanna take the risk. Not on the first day at least.

Butterchuru sounds kinda like Butterchurro.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

While we're on non-sequiteurs: I think it sounds more like 'Butterchu'. As in, one of Mewkitty's Fake Mews from back in th' day. That's a blast from the past, right there.

uv, if it helps, I'm in the UK but operate more along your timezones (I slept from 5am-8am, was awake for a bit, and then slept again from 11am-7pm and have been awake since and don't forsee myself sleeping until the very early hours of this morning), so I miss most of the cool discussion, too.

No change in my vote until if/when Superbird says what it is.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



			
				Karkat Vankas said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think he's faking it.


even if he is, I'd rather not lynch him until we know for sure - it would be too easy to go 'well pff, obviously faking, let's lynch' and then for him to win by exploding everyone else or something.

so, *no lynch*! unless someone suggests a better victim..?


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Dannichu said:


> While we're on non-sequiteurs: I think it sounds more like 'Butterchu'. As in, one of Mewkitty's Fake Mews from back in th' day. That's a blast from the past, right there.


Holy crap I remember Mewkitty's fake Pokemon! I used to think they were like the best things ever :D

I don't really have anything else to add, unless Superbird reveals his role and power. I'm still extremely suspicious of him, but I won't change my vote just yet, especially when he's voted to lynch himself.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm not going to say anything else about myself.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well. Everything just got a bunch more complicated.

On the idea of lynching Superbird tomorrow rather than today: Problem is, what if the mafia targets him as unactivated alien, activates him, and THEN we lynch? 'Course, now we're pretty sure that Superbird isn't the alien, right? Which leads into...

Lynching Superbird: I am going to keep abstaining for now. The fact that Superbird won't say anything means that he will do something bad upon death or he wants us to think that... and I'm too paranoid to take that risk right now. I would very much like to get a trope-claim, but it looks like that isn't happening given the above post.


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

The mafia doesn't want an Alien win either anyways, so I'm sure they'd just try again. Unless a healer clash plus a Mafia hit/vigilante/scrambler/etc. could take out the alien in 1 night.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Superbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right. I am...
> 
> A Minion With an F in Evil.
> 
> Nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming you're Mafia-affiliated. Please give us the other trope you got.
Click to expand...

Where did this post come from? This corresponds to none of Superbird's posts, and its post-pointer link is invalid. Also, none of his posts have been edited.

_Speaking_ of editing, opaltiger, why have you been in here messing with people's posts? (Kusari's as well.)

Finally, is personal post-deletion allowed? Should I undelete Lupine Volt's post?


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I noticed that too, but on the page. I'm pretty curious also.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Mai said:


> I noticed that too, but on the page. I'm pretty curious also.


You mean opaltiger's edits?


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yes.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

_This is the second biggest mafia thread._ Just throwing that out there. Also, Negrek, it appears that Superbird or some mod/admin deleted his roleclaim. So, no, Kammington wasn't going crazy.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

... On an unrelated note, I didn't notice Superbird's post wasn't there until _just now._

But yeah, I remember the original post, so Joo Dee's right, Karkat wasn't crazy.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Mai said:


> ... On an unrelated note, I didn't notice Superbird's post wasn't there until _just now._
> 
> But yeah, I remember the original post, so Joo Dee's right, Karkat wasn't crazy.


There is currently only one deleted post in this thread, belonging to Lupine Volt, not Superbird.

I can see all deleted posts, and that one isn't there. The only way that it could be hidden is if a moderator or administrator came in and used the "physically remove" option on it, and why would they do that?

Where was the original post in the thread? Like, where did it fall in the posting order?


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Around after Blastoise's (Foamy) first post on page 8 to before Walker's abstain post.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

_...what?_

Well, that's weird. It _might've_ been between Walker's post and Karkat's, I think. It might've not even been there at all. I suck at noticing details sometimes. I could walk by this and not see a thing.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Between posts 145 and 146 (Karkat Vantas and Crazy Linoone), to be specific. I recall because I did see his post, and Linoone posted immediately after him saying "please ROLECLAIM"; then she edited it when she saw that she had been directly ninja'd by the roleclaim, a.k.a. the vanishing post that Karkat quoted.

I assume that posting a link to the trope(s) you claim make up your role/power is against the rules; that said, I don't know why opal wouldn't have just edited out the link in Superbird's as well, or else also edited the quote out of Karkat's post.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Between posts 145 and 146 (Karkat Vantas and Crazy Linoone), to be specific. I recall because I did see his post, and Linoone posted immediately after him saying "please ROLECLAIM"; then she edited it when she saw that she had been directly ninja'd by the roleclaim, a.k.a. the vanishing post that Karkat quoted.
> 
> I assume that posting a link to the trope(s) you claim make up your role/power is against the rules; that said, I don't know why opal wouldn't have just edited out the link in Superbird's as well, or else also edited the quote out of Karkat's post.


Ugh. Well. My head asplode, I guess.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yes, Superbird roleclaime-ninja'd me as A Minion With an F in Evil, so I edited my post. 

I think opaltiger is editing out all the roleclaims that link to TVtropes. 

Also, for those thinking about lynching/not please read Kurasi's post which I quote below! It's a good plan, by any chance, and safer than "lynch lynch lynch". 



Kusarigamaitachi said:


> I support lynching Superbird tomorrow. It should destroy whatever plans Superbird has for a lynch-kill today, if any exist, and that he dies tomorrow also destroys his plans if he's trying to make us so suspicious of him we're afraid to kill him. Assuming he's an alien, literally everyone else has incentive for him not to win, so, assuming everyone's being rational, they won't be protecting him from any kills tonight. And if the Mafia hasn't targeted him and had reason to suspect him of being an alien, they won't target him because it risks activating him for tomorrow. It also gives them all safety from the lynch tomorrow, as well as possibly everyone else, so that's like a double-incentive.
> 
> And even if he's a mere MwFiE, at least he's not dying on his own terms. idk, he seems annoying enough that this justifies it :[


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well. It's apparent that Superbird is not going to cooperate further (hm, _possibly_ even because he was admonished for something involving the Magical Disappearing Post, though he's been generally unhelpful anyway. Regardless, hey GMs, you mind telling us we're not allowed to do things so no one else does them by mistake?). Which means that a decision needs to be made. The majority of the votes are for abstaining/not lynching; there are quite a few votes to lynch Superbird; Minnow was mentioned as a candidate for "random lynching", though Superbird has since voted for himself and I think Walker changed his vote so I don't believe there are any votes for her now.

Now, we could lynch Superbird (still do not want), but at this point I think it's pretty clear that he's not going to see tomorrow morning--if the mafia is afraid of activated alien then they'll kill him, and if they aren't/if Superbird is mafia then I'm sure some other player with a kill power or something like it will find a way to get rid of him. (Really, at this point I can't imagine that even the mafiosi themselves  are happy keeping him around--if he is mafia then he's just up and given  himself away on day one when he had every opportunity to play more  carefully and keep their numbers high.) That seems like a much, much safer option then just lynching someone so obnoxiously cryptic in a game with so many unknowns. I do prefer lynching to not lynching, however, and would rather try to make some headway. Are we good with the idea of lynching randomly/lynching an inactive? That way we still get some information/maybe hit mafia but don't risk any more nonsense with Superbird's irritating mind games.

EDIT: aaand twenty-minute ninja. Pretty much most of my sentiments, anyway.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, I _had_ a plan, but it involved Superbird not being half-assed in his tropeclaim.  :|  Right now I pretty much agree with Kusari/Kratos' idea of going after Superbird tomorrow; not really sure if we could get enough votes to randlynch somebody, but I'd prefer it.  *Bloodmania* has viewed the thread, but unless I'm double-blind he hasn't posted, so, Acceptable Target?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Minnow* has been suggested a couple times for randlynch and voted on by a few, so.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yeah, he roleclaimed as a minion with an F in evil. Which is nice

Honestly, if your getting lynched would benefit the Mafia then wouldn't you want to get killed off? I'm reminded of your actions during Viral Mafia, where you were willing to blow up res to assist the mafia. (Strangely enough, res happened to die tonight... coincidence?)

So my vote remains unchanged. I'm not going to be able to affect the general outcome, but I doubt you'd listen to me anyway.

The only thing I'm going to do is advise the healers to refrain from healing him; we don't know how many healers there are, but I wouldn't be surprised if we had multiple vigilante roles as well as a pair of mafia factions. Overkill or not, it's a win-win for the mafia.

Also, if I die this night, Superbird is mafia. Just sayin'.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

*About opal's edits and Superbird's disappearing post*:

It has nothing to do with linking roleclaims to the relevant tropes; it's just that Superbird's role in particular is not allowed to roleclaim, hence why he was so cryptic about it and is now (after being sent a reprimanding PM) refusing to say anything more. When opal saw the claim and alerted me, I removed his post and opal edited out the references; then I figured it was kind of pointless since people had already seen it and we can't exactly modify your memories, so opal edited the references back but was too lazy to relink it. (Meanwhile, since I'd physically removed the post, I couldn't restore that.)

It doesn't matter that much anyway, since he only gave you the role trope and not the power trope. Just carry on. And stop wasting your time trying to get him to roleclaim.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

...so he wasn't lying about it?

Eh. The second mafia is going to kill you off anyway, so let's all kill Minnow.

*Minnow*


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

...not allowed to roleclaim? That's....different. Anyways, changing vote to Bloodmania.

EDIT: Undoing Bloodmania and voting *Minnow* because I realized we have more of a chance of overcoming the abstains than with Manic.


----------



## Littlestream

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

That's interesting... Anyway, like everybody else is saying, Superbird seems suspicious, but we'll wait until tomorrow to lynch him. I'm not very keen on randylynching, and even though it won't be a huge loss if we lynch an innocent (with so many players), I'm going to *abstain* for now.

However, while I am not inclined to form any opinions now, in the Mafia game I hosted, the Mafia were the most active players. Just a thought.


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hmm. Changing my vote to *Minnow*.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Meh, if others are going for *Minnow* I guess I will too, if only to keep all our randlynches in the same basket.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Not changing my vote; since superbird admitted to Mafia, he should still go.

On a slightly related note, his role might be one like "if lynched, the last person to vote for you dies" (I had a similar role in the past), or a more vanilla revenge-kill role.  Either that, or he's some kind of non-mafia-aligned-but-mafia-appearing role, hence the "Minion with an F in Evil" bit.  Either of those would explain the cryptic, lynch-me-and-you-will-regret-it attitude.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

But he _will_ go. He's all but guaranteed to. That's the point. If you were a vigilante, would you seriously not take a shot at him after that? Considering he's the only lead, he's a much better candidate as a target for a role like that than just firing blindly at a potential innocent. If Superbird is still alive after tonight I will be genuinely surprised. So why waste a lynch on him when we could potentially kill two birds with one stone? Why any killing power roles to sit idle tonight when they could otherwise be doing something productive?

*Lynch Minnow*, then. Bloodmania does fit the "hasn't posted" criterion better than he does, but voting for him when everyone else is voting Minnow accomplishes nothing.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I don't have much to say except that I agree with the reasoning for leaving Superbird for the vigilante(s?) to kill, yet we do still need to lynch somebody (even if for no other reason than the fewer people in the game, the more manageable it'll become, lol).

*Lynch Minnow*.


----------



## Minnow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well that's a little disappointing. I was going to defend myself a bit but that would just probably cause suspicion. But that's how it goes; and if we're randomlynching then it has to be someone. 

I will accept the town's decision gracefully, whatever the votes turn out to be. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

...roleclaim, unless your role message says you can't, like with Superbird?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Extending the deadline to *November 21st, 0:00 GMT* to start with, since the discussion hasn't settled to a conclusion.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

I haven't seen enough of Minnow to determin if she's Mafia or not.

I'm still *abstaining*.

Also, to explain inactivity: I got grounded, I'm lucky I'm online. So I won't be very active...


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

Ah. Good to know what was up with the disappearing post.

So Bachuru's commentary suggests that Superbird was being honest about his role, which means it might actually be to our advantage to keep him around... Minions With an F in Evil tend to not be very helpful to their side or even actively beneficial to the good guys. I don't know how that would translate in a game of mafia, and he doesn't seem to have much to benefit us thus far, but maybe he does a Mook Face Turn of some sort if he survives long enough and would at that point be able to give us info on the mafia.

There must be some reason why Bachuru didn't want him roleclaiming. Perhaps because the mafia isn't supposed to know that he may be working against them, so that they don't know to kill him, or perhaps because we're not supposed to be able to believe what he says. Or maybe I'm speculating too deeply on his role. Who knows?

In any case, at least we can rest assured that he's probably no alien and if he does survive the night, we can always fall back on bumping him off if we have nothing better to do.

It seems pretty pointless to be lynching Minnow, who hasn't been particularly helpful but who is at least confirmed still playing the game. Throwing my vote in for *Bloodmania* instead though it probably won't come to anything.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Suki said:


> I haven't seen enough of Minnow to determin if she's Mafia or not.
> 
> I'm still *abstaining*.


We're not lynching Minnow because she's done anything suspicious, we're lynching her because day one sucks.

She pretty much said that she wouldn't mind being dead, so I don't see the point.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

...I know I'm looking too far into this, maybe I just desperately need sleep, but doesn't Minnow's acceptance of death seem a little suspicious? Alien, maybe?

I'm probably just looking to far into it though.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

...maybe Superbird's not supposed to roleclaim because the other mafia people don't know that he's mafia?


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*



Fruity Walkerloops said:


> Goddammit people it's no lynch.  Who set this precedent fuck #mafia.


"Abstain" makes perfectly good sense.  We're not _abstaining from voting_, or else we just wouldn't vote; we're _voting to abstain_ from lynching from anyone.

On that note, I can't tell where the votes are, but I'm voting for *Superbird* anyway (five minutes left, woo!) mainly because I don't foresee him playing the role interestingly.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 1]*

_Final vote tally: 15 abstain, 7 Superbird, 6 Minnow, 1 Bloodmania_

The villagers go home after a long day of confusing discussion. The Hanging Judge sighs disappointedly, muttering to the noose he's been tying, "Next time, my dear."

You have *48 hours*, until *November 23rd 0:00 GMT*, to send in your night actions.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 1]*

Extending the deadline by *18 hours*, until *November 23rd 18:00 GMT*, because several night actions are missing and I didn't get the chance to send out reminders earlier.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 1]*

The sun rises over Troperville, and the villagers are puzzled to find *Superbird* lying on the street near the unused gallows of yesterday, wearing the exact brand of Italian suit that sreservoir was wearing yesterday and clutching a business card from the same Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club. Looks like he never made it home last night.

Well, okay, maybe that's not so puzzling, since after all he was waving that card around yesterday like a maniac. But they are still puzzled, because the mortician just can't find what's wrong with him, except that he's dead and he's bleeding out of his ears.

_Superbird is dead. He was mafia._

Furthermore, after a little more investigation, they discover a large splatter of gore that, after a quick headcount, they conclude to be the remains of *Dave Strider*. They use the opportunity now that he's gone to search his house, find out all his darkest secrets and eventually satisfy themselves that he at least had no association with that damned social club. (Unfortunately, the same can't be said for his involvement in the wedding salsa incident, which has been incontrovertibly proven.)

_Dave Strider is dead. He was not mafia._

Let's start with *48 hours* to discuss.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Oh god, _something actually happened_.

Well, good job whoever hit Superbird! Seems like he was telling the truth about being mafia... d'you think the mafia hit him revenge for being a moron? Seems likely.

... Dave Strider roleclaimed as doctor, didn't he... :( That's a big loss, but clever. Perhaps there _are_ two mafia factions?


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

It seems that Superbird died of a psychic attack. Maybe one of the innocents has a psychic killing power?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

By the way, note that the tropes I link to don't necessarily correspond to powers or roles or the like. What's (possibly) important is the actual description I write; the tropes I link the words to are just for fun.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Oh, come to think of it... /DOESN'T READ FLAVOUR TEXT HURR

Oh god, do we have some kind of Sylar-esque dude hanging around? And if so, I wonder what alignment they are :o Or if we do actually have a funny-actin' doctor around.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 1]*



Bachuru said:


> But they are still puzzled, because the mortician just can't find what's wrong with him, except that he's dead and he's bleeding out of his ears.


I suggest a literal cacophony, but I'm too inexperienced with TVTropes to know if such a trope exists. Not that it matters much but


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Is it just me or is Superbird always Mafia? :p
Anyway, I'll be right back with any helpful observations I might come up with as soon as I can free myself from TVTropes. Though it did occur to me yesterday that I don't think anyone considered the possibility of a Bulletproof role to account for how few deaths there were the first night. Probably no point mentioning that now but


----------



## baiyune

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well, I wouldn't be surprised if we had a vigilante running around, which would account for Superbird's death. Can the mafia kill off one of their own? I suppose there's no reason why they can't, but it seems a little pointless, especially if lynching Superbird was going to do whatever awful things he was trying to imply. Or, I suppose if there were two mafia factions... That, or there's the requisite healer clash possibility (which, if Dave Strider _was_ a doctor, seems rather unlikely.)

Hmm. I'll go back and read through the last nine pages, see if I can spot anything we missed amongst all the Superbird discussion.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I can imagine the mafia can choose to kill whoever they want... they _are_ the mafia, after all. Bitches who betray gotta sleep with the fishes, and all that. As long as Superbird wasn't a don or whatever.

And why is overdose unlikely? Considering we have >40 players, it's possible we have more than two doctors.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I think I can go ahead and confess that I'm a Vigilante (Coat Hat Mask with several Wonderful Toys).  I targeted Superbird last night, no clue about why he'd be bleeding from his ears.  Maybe one of these things liquefied his brain...?  I dunno.  Shame about Dave, bodyguard is a really useful role.  :(  Stupid inattentive doctors.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 1]*



Leafpool said:


> I suggest a literal cacophony, but I'm too inexperienced with TVTropes to know if such a trope exists. Not that it matters much but



Ear Ache, maybe?

-searches for more-

But yeah, I'm guessing multiple mafias.....

EDIT ....Oh....but yeah, you probably jammed something really sharp in there to cause that bleeding....


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Oh well, then! Congrats Walker on having a steady hand. :D (Even if you went through the ears...)


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Okayyy. Well, there go two mafia, one per night, pretty good so far. 

I was thinking Superbird's role was probably a Heel Face Revolving Door / Reverse Mole / Chronic Backstabbing Disorder, which would explain why he wanted to reveal himself to us (which otherwise made _no sense_ since it wasn't allowed and would anyhow get him killed, as evidenced) and why he kept going on about how we'd regret lynching him. 

If that's the case, I'm a tad annoyed at him being dead, but since we can't be sure it is better uh, safe than sorry. And he _is_ mafia. :\ Or, well, was...


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Personally, I think Dave died protecting someone else. Also, don't aliens appear as mafia when killed? Or is that only when they are inspected?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

It's only when they're inspected. Why would a dead alien be wearing an Italian suit?


----------



## baiyune

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well, that solves that then. Well done, Walker. :)

I think it's just as likely that the mafia targeted Dave because of his roleclaim, but yeah, he could have been protecting someone.

Feels like we're back at square one now, though. What's our next course of action?


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well then. 2 dead mafiosos and a dead doctor. We also have a vigilante confirmed, so someone has to protect Walker tonight...if he actually is the vig.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

So Walker is really the vigilante and did kill Superbird? Hooray! In that case, I think there's only one mafia group. The first night's mafia murder could've been Walker or another vigilante if there is one. 

There still could be two mafia groups, though.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Seritinajii said:


> So Walker is really the vigilante and did kill Superbird? Hooray! In that case, I think there's only one mafia group. The first night's mafia murder could've been Walker or another vigilante if there is one.


Er, no, sorry, should have mentioned that.  res wasn't my doing; I seriously have no clue what happened with him.  Might be another vig out there, though.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I know we've been warned against the flavour text, but even if there are multiple Mafia groups, the Italian Suit/Businessman's Club thing sort of hints that res and Superbird were from the faction. Doesn't it?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Dave claimed that he protected me the night before, and that perhaps res died because it tried to kill me and triggered Dave's ability. There are other possibilities, sure, but I see no reason not to believe that that's the case. It stands to reason then, IMO, that at least one mafia would have intentionally gone after Dave to make sure he stayed out of their way and didn't backfire on them again; Superbird was probably Walker or other-mafia, though I agree that ear bleedage is sort of off from what you'd expect of a vig/mafia kill.

That's all well and good, but I don't think it gives us much in the way of leads. Hm. I kind of wish you hadn't claimed, Walker, because now (assuming that you're telling the truth) you've got a target on your head, and any doctors are going to have to try and outguess both each other and the mafia trying to keep you around without too much waste. :/

@Danni: Hm, that's a fair point, it might. I'm not entirely sure how much good that does us either, though.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Or that Superbird just LOVED RES TOO MUCH and they were lovers :'( Except not really because that makes absolutely no sense lol e_e

Or there was an unfortunate cliché in the works. 

But otherwise I ain't got nothin'.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> and any doctors are going to have to try and outguess both each other and the mafia trying to keep you around without too much waste. :/


orrr we could always try to figure out some convoluted system so that we can be assured that one doctor heals Walker and the other/rest don't.

but unfortunately I can't think of any way to go about doing that without explicit roleclaim.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well, guns are probably not considered wonderful toys when you can kill people with a toy brain. Other guy might be a Vigilante Man who uses the Vigilante Execution.

Dunno what sort of wonderful toy can just break Superbird's brain; that might not even be the case since the blood was only coming out of his ears and it's traditional for at least some to come out of the nose (or eyes or mouth). Something coloured on a recording, maybe.

Do we even know that the mafia did target Dave? It makes sense that they would, but it seems unnecessarily messy.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Guys guys guys

_Dave did not roleclaim to be a Doctor_
_Dave roleclaimed as a Body Guard _

*points to quote* 



Dave Strider said:


> Probably wrong, but oh well. I have to roleclaim to explain tho'.
> 
> My role is *Praetorian Guard*. I can *Take The Bullet* for someone, in this case I targeted Kratos. If that person is attacked, there's a 50% chance I'll die in their place, and a 50% chance I'll survive and kill the attacker.
> 
> So the Mafia might have targeted Kratos, and I killed 'em.


So we still have all of our doctors left! 



Tailsy said:


> ... Dave Strider roleclaimed as doctor, didn't he... :( That's a big loss, but clever. Perhaps there _are_ two mafia factions?


I think it's safe to assume that there's only one _active_ Mafia fraction right now; like Dannichu said, both Superbird and sres were from the Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club, and it's highly probable that it's the same Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club. 

Plus the events so far can be explained quite simply, if we take into account the fact that Dave is (was) a Body Guard who protected Kratos on the first night. Unless, of course, we have some lucky healers on our hands, which could always be possible. 

Here's what I think happened:

On the first night, Dave(Body Guard) protected Kratos. sres (Mafia) tried to kill Kratos, but Dave's ability killed sres. In the end, sres is dead, and Kratos and Dave are not. 

A lucky healer, bulletproof, or something similar might have dodged/blocked/healed the second Mafia's first bullet, if another Mafia exists. 

On the second night, Walker(Vil) killed Superbird(Mafia) because Superbird was being retarded. Mafia killed Dave. 

A lucky healer, bulletproof, or something similar might have dodged/blocked/healed the second Mafia's first bullet, if another Mafia exists. 

I'd very much like Occam's Razor to apply here, but it's a Mafia game and we can never be too careful, even if we have the upper-hand here. 

We also might be able to assume that Kratos is not mafia by this: since Dave protected Kratos on the first night and a mafia member died (and Kratos is not dead), it's highly probable that the mafia tried to kill Kratos and thus got killed on that night, especially given the "Kratos is not allowed to survive beyond the first night of a mafia game" rule. Since there's no reason that (I can see) for the mafia to attack their own member on the first night, we can reasonably assume that Kratos is Innocent. Or an Alien. Or a Terrorist. Or some mysterious role that nobody knows about yet. 

Ahhh stupid hidden roles! Making things so hard for the rest of us! 



Pentimento said:


> Okayyy. Well, there go two mafia, one per night, pretty good so far.
> 
> I was thinking Superbird's role was probably a Heel Face Revolving Door / Reverse Mole / Chronic Backstabbing Disorder, which would explain why he wanted to reveal himself to us (which otherwise made _no sense_ since it wasn't allowed and would anyhow get him killed, as evidenced) and why he kept going on about how we'd regret lynching him.
> 
> If that's the case, I'm a tad annoyed at him being dead, but since we can't be sure it is better uh, safe than sorry. And he _is_ mafia. :\ Or, well, was...


Hm, if he is (was) one of the above options, that would further complicate things... 

But he's kind of incompetent, so even if he _is_ one of those, it'd probably wouldn't help us much to have him around. 



Kusarigamaitachi said:


> Do we even know that the mafia did target Dave? It makes sense that they would, but it seems unnecessarily messy.


If I may ask, what do you mean by "messy"? 

Well, since Dave roleclaimed as a Body Guard, it'd make sense to kill him. Since Dave has a 50% chance of killing a mafia if the person he's protecting is killed, it's kind of inconvenient to have him around. It's probably the only clue they have as well, since nobody else roleclaimed yesterday (besides Superbird, but he's Mafia). 

ADSFGKJ Will come back later if I have something else to say/find some way for healers to heal Walker without healing-clashing him.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well, he roleclaimed as doctor or whatever, and those guys are the ones you want to get rid of first, along with oracles/inspectors and that. Why would it be 'unnecessarily messy'? :S


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

_Actually_

After rereading the Flavor Text, I see what you meant by messy, Kusari. Ignore my previous post. 

It's possible that Dave died due to Healer Clash. It might be some White Mage who used magic to heal and thus caused him to asplode. It'd make sense for healers to target him as well, since Body Guards are pretty useful.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

More dead mafia. This is good.

Guys, what if both factions targeted Dave last night? 'twould explain the single mafia death last night and why he was nothing more than a splatter of gore. Or maybe the non-legitimate-business mafia also targeted Superbird because I imagine that eliminating the other mafia would be helpful - less chance of them getting killed, right? This also explains single death-ness.

EDIT: Healer clash is an idea, too. 
Grr. > 40 players + secret roles = brain hurting.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

*points to other post* Or, you know, Dave died saving someone else. Doesn't quite matter, but it confirms his roleclaim if it is.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Just posting to say that I'm gone for the rest of the week, so don't be all suspicious in my absence. Please. :<

Perhaps we have a clash on our hands, and I think I have a way to lessen the chances of another one. Dear healer(s), if you go to a random number generator and set it to 1-100*, then roll it. If you get >50, choose Walker, and if not heal someone else.

*or just 1-2 if you prefer


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yeah, healer clash would make sense. Targeting the bodyguard would presumably protect him if the mafia targeted Dave _or_ if Dave took the bullet for Kratos whomever he was protecting, which would seemingly increase chances of the healing being useful. It's possible that the healers and mafia all targeted him, also.

If a couple more nights go by without multiple mafia-like deaths or the revelation of a different legitimate club, though, we'll probably have to assume there's only one mafia. Though it might be prudent to wait until Kratos all the normal targets are dead, since it's from that point that multiple factions/doctors are less likely to target the same people.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

The healer clash makes sense, but if Walker is telling the truth about being the Vigilante, wouldn't there be more deaths? Both of last night's deaths could possibly be explain by a vig kill and a healer clash, but there's no indication of a Mafia kill. 
While we may have a lucky healer or another bodyguard protection (if there's another bodyguard role), it's highly unlikely that they will target the exact same person as the Mafia with this many players. If there's two or more Mafia factions, it's even less likely that both attacks would be blocked. And I'm pretty sure that Bachuru would randomise the attack if none of the Mafia members sent in a night action.

However, Blazie's suggestion that both factions targeted Dave Strider also seems pretty likely, as he revealed himself to be quite a valuable role for the innocents. I'm sure the Mafia would want to get rid of any healing, inspecting or protecting roles at once!

Maybe if some people revealed who they targeted last night we might get more of an idea on what happened?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Sorry I'm late to the party! Busy week behind me; busy week ahead! 

Right, so here's what I know: I'm an inspector equivalent, and I inspected Mawile last night who turned out to be *mafia*. (The night before I inspected Tailsy, and she turned up innocent.)

Since alien is a practical non-issue, I'm going to go ahead and vote *Mawile*.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

...Sorry, Vixie, but suspicious much? You don't post (or view) this thread until the second day, you roleclaim on your first post, and you don't mention your tropes. Speaking of tropes, what are they? Even though I'm pretty sure you're a troper, telling us those won't do any harm since you already roleclaimed inspector.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

A common side-effect of being a university student is being universally _busy_. I am going to be frank and say my interest level in this game is low. If you want to confirm my innocence, lynch Mawile.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Who did you target the first night, Walker? Nobody?

I'd like to see more information on the Vixie/Mawile thing before I make a decision, so I'm going to leave that for now and check back tomorrow night. If there is any really, though if there's more than one mafia faction of course lynching mawile obviously won't do anything to clear Vixie's name, though it might buy her a couple nights before we figured out that there were multiple factions and could be roused to further suspicion.

Because, speaking of, I'm on break right now and confined to using a dial-up modem at odd hours of the morning to get online at all. So you probably won't be seeing much of me until Sunday. I'm not ~*suspiciously lurking*~ or anything.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Foamy said:


> Perhaps we have a clash on our hands, and I think I have a way to lessen the chances of another one. Dear healer(s), if you go to a random number generator and set it to 1-100*, then roll it. If you get >50, choose Walker, and if not heal someone else.
> 
> *or just 1-2 if you prefer


That means a 1/4 chance of both healers rolling to heal Walker, so I really don't think this is a good idea. To healers: DON'T LET THE RNG GODS DECIDE THE FATE OF US POOR INNOCENTS. 



Rai-CH said:


> The healer clash makes sense, but if Walker is telling the truth about being the Vigilante, wouldn't there be more deaths? Both of last night's deaths could possibly be explain by a vig kill and a healer clash, but there's no indication of a Mafia kill.


Vigilantes usually don't kill on the first night unless they're really stupid, seeing that there's no clues on the first night at all, period. I'm pretty sure Walker is not stupid to that extreme, so I think a Body Guard backlash would work better. 

But let's hold this thought until Walker answers Negrek's question. 

Could it be possible that Dave died of a Mafia kill _and_ a healer clash? It's messy enough for it... 

...I'm not sure what to make about Vixie's post. On one hand, she's usually right (I remember another Mafia game in which she randomly popped up and called to lynch people and basically wiped out all of the Mafia. I think it's the Mafia game in which Superbird was Mafia but lost, but I'm not sure). Then again, this is Vixie we're talking about here...

Mawile has viewed this thread but has not posted. She's viewed it pretty recently, also. So if we want to lynch just for inactivity, she'd be a pretty good target. Then again, there're quite a few other inactives as well.... 

Vixie, may I know the reason you chose to investigate Mawile?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

If at any point Vixie dies and is proven innocent, Mawile is still alive, we can probably safely lynch it the next day, in any case. Though I'm guessing one of our vigilantes would be interested in doing just that tonight.

Well, now we have two people the healers would be interested in.

I'd say lynching Mawile would be pretty safe; though it's odd to inspector-roleclaim so quickly, not being invested in the game means Vixie's not too worried about dying, which might happen at any moment anyway and at least a useful contribution has occurred. After all, Mawile hasn't even posted, so there's no real reason to go after it.

If Mawile turns up innocent, we'd obviously be going after Vixie at the next opportunity (the vigilante could mean we don't even have to wait for lynchtimes), so it does seem fairly likely that, not particularly wanting to die, Vixie's telling the truth (unless... Vixie's the alien!). The worst case scenario would be that Vixie is mafia and sacrificing one of the less active members in order to gain public trust (even chance that Tailsy is innocent in that case - if Tailsy dies and is mafia, Vixie goes poof, and it's a death sentence for Tailsy if Vixie turns up mafia), and even in that case, we'd at least be able to whittle down their numbers.

I suppose it's possible for some sort of Thanatos Gambit going into play should Mawile die, but idk. *Mawile* it is.

(You're supposed to investigate Kratos on the second night if he's not dead by then, though!)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

For the record, at this point I really doubt Tailsy is mafia. Don't forget that Superbird was also going after her, and he turned up mafia. It would take both Vixie lying to keep Tailsy safe _and_ Superbird secretly working against his mafia faction to for Tailsy to be mafia, and while both of those things are possible (especially given Superbird's behavior yesterday), I dunno, it just doesn't seem as likely to me. Any other inspectors we might have could certainly check Vixie and/or Tailsy, though. (And just don't say anything yet if they turn up innocent, because, you know, don't need another inspector outed so soon.)

I doubt we'll be hearing any further confirmation from Vixie on anything, but I am curious as to whether or not Mawile has anything to say. The last time it viewed the thread was ~20 minutes before Vixie claimed, so I guess it hasn't seen this development yet.


----------



## Minnow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Vixie, may I know the reason you chose to investigate Mawile?


Yeah, why did you? 

If it was just random, then, well congrats on being lucky. But it seems kind of unlikely, with such a huge group. Unless there's tons of mafia members, and I wouldn't be surprised about that. It seems a little suspicious.

What if Mawile had a role that made it show up as mafia when lynched? Vixie could have really inspected Mawile and just be trying to get us to lynch them in order to both gain our trust and get rid of an innocent. Or is that too convoluted?

Is there anyone else who hasn't posted yet?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Minnow said:


> What if Mawile had a role that made it show up as mafia when lynched? Vixie could have really inspected Mawile and just be trying to get us to lynch them in order to both gain our trust and get rid of an innocent. Or is that too convoluted?


So you're suggesting that she might be some sort of mafia-aligned inspector? Not impossible. That happens in some multi-faction games. "Miller" roles that investigate or flip as mafia even though they're innocent also happen. But what are the chances that Vixie investigates someone, gets an innocent result and then knows that they'll flip mafia when they die? Unless she gets role results instead of alignment results, there's really no way she could know ahead of time that Mawile would have a misleading flip--suggesting it as a lynch would be far, far too likely to backfire. If she's a mafia inspector and is suggesting that Mawile is mafia, then Mawile probably actually is mafia and just part of a different faction. Or, at least, Mawile is innocent but investigates as mafia and Vixie is assuming that it's part of a different faction.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Ahg I really hate how fast this game goes sometimes. :[



> We also might be able to assume that Kratos is not mafia by this: since Dave protected Kratos on the first night and a mafia member died (and Kratos is not dead), it's highly probable that the mafia tried to kill Kratos and thus got killed on that night, especially given the "Kratos is not allowed to survive beyond the first night of a mafia game" rule. Since there's no reason that (I can see) for the mafia to attack their own member on the first night, we can reasonably assume that Kratos is Innocent. Or an Alien. Or a Terrorist. Or some mysterious role that nobody knows about yet.


Except that there are probably more than one faction of mafia, meaning one could have targeted Kratos without knowing it was a member of another mafia.

Anyhow, re: Mawile, there really isn't much reason _not_ to lynch. Iirc they haven't been very productive for the game so we wouldn't be losing much (same as random lynching someone unproductive, except here with the added bonus of it being more likely to be mafia), and then if it turns out they _are_ mafia one of the doctors knows to protect Vixie. And then there's less likely to be a healer clash, since there are more people to protect: Vixie, Walker? I'm probably missing people but whatever. Those two are important, from the roles they've revealed, if those roles are true. So uh yes I nominate *Mawile* for now.

But Negrek's question is important - Walker, who did you target on the first night, if anyone?


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Vigilantes usually don't kill on the first night unless they're really stupid, seeing that there's no clues on the first night at all, period. I'm pretty sure Walker is not stupid to that extreme, so I think a Body Guard backlash would work better.


I wasn't really talking about the first night XD
I mentioned the possibility that Walker _could_ be lying due to the fact that because of the secret roles, we do not know for certain if there is a vigilante role or not. I do believe that Walker is telling the truth (seeing as it does make sense), we can't know for certain. I don't want to be absolutely certain on something just incase we all start believing (for example) "ok guys X is Mafia I know for certain" and whoops we just lynched the activated Alien and we're all dead. But I think I'm starting to deviate away from what you were originally saying.

Anyway, it is a little bit suspicious that Vixie just suddenly waltzes into the discussion and says that Mawile is Mafia. Considering that this same scenario has happened in another Mafia and she was right, I think that she might be telling the truth here. There is also the possibility that she might be using this fact to her advantage and posing as an innocent to convince people to lynch the 'Mafia'. Or I'm just being extremely paranoid!

Either way, I won't decide on who to lynch yet, seeing as there's still quite a few questions to be answered.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Okay, so I'm inclined to believe Vixie.  She pretty much never just waltzes into a discussion and goes "k this person is mafia" unless she's right or is just testing to see if I'll fuck up in #mafia _again_ (which is rly annoying gurl y u do dis).
However, I am _not_ inclined to lynch Mawile, because (and I'm gonna sound reeeeaaaally dumb for this) I targeted him on N0, and, well, he didn't die.  Prooobably should have mentioned that before, but oh well, it's at least on the table now.


----------



## ....

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Vixie- We're on the same side. Are you _trying _to make us lose?

Yep. Vixie's mafia- as am I.


----------



## Skylark

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

... 

I must say. This is the only mafia game I've seen where mafia go out and say they are mafia. I can't help thinking they've got some extremely obscure win condition


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Mawile: You know that there was the possibility that Vixie was accusing you to make it look like she was completely innocent so that your faction as a whole would have more of a chance of winning... right? (if, of course, you're telling the truth about both of you being Mafia)


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Fruity Walkerloops said:


> Okay, so I'm inclined to believe Vixie.  She pretty much never just waltzes into a discussion and goes "k this person is mafia" unless she's right or is just testing to see if I'll fuck up in #mafia _again_ (which is rly annoying gurl y u do dis).
> However, I am _not_ inclined to lynch Mawile, because (and I'm gonna sound reeeeaaaally dumb for this) I targeted him on N0, and, well, he didn't die.  Prooobably should have mentioned that before, but oh well, it's at least on the table now.





Mawile said:


> Vixie- We're on the same side. Are you _trying _to make us lose?
> 
> Yep. Vixie's mafia- as am I.


Well this smells of poopie.

Okay. So let's say Mawile probably is not alien; more likely he was healed by a doctor, either mafia-aligned or not. I'm just hoping that, anyhow. :| Either way, I'm changing my vote to *abstain* for now because alien loss sucks. 

Either way, killing Vixie off at this point via lynching would be stupid since she has chosen to 'give up' Mawile - although if Mawile _is_ activated alien that was a rather twisted move. If Vixie only knew Mawile was mafia, though, that means Vixie could be on our side; or if she knew he was alien but not activated, etc. Either way there are many components to this and killing her off now via lynching would be rash since apparently Mawile _is_ mafia, unless he's lying, which is unlikely because wtf. 

Well. I'm a bit stuck atm as to what we should do; lynching either Mawile or Vixie would both suck. I say Walker should vigilante-kill Mawile, a doctor should protect Walker, and. Not sure if another doctor should protect Vixie anymore.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

... Well, if that's true, then that was a really dumb thing to say. 

But Mawile was targeted and didn't die on the first night? ... Well previously I would have agreed with Vixie - when she roleclaims, she's almost always telling the truth - and lynched Mawile, but it's possible that Mawile is actually an activated alien and is trying to get lynched today.

I'm... not going to do such a stupid thing.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Tailsy said:


> when she roleclaims, she's almost always telling the truth


except in the AA mafia where she roleclaimed variable and ended up being alien


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Never seen her do that; I usually only play in the IRC channel. This is one of the first forum Mafia I've played. :P 

I think I might just be alien-paranoid, but I'm definitely not going to lynch Mawile. If she is actually just mafia like Vixie says, then she'll get hit during the night by Walker and it won't matter, ne? Huh. I wonder what order the night actions go through, though. :S It might not be a good idea.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Besides that, Walker's kind of a Mafia target now and we need some way to have him healed without healing overdose kicking in. :/


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'm not sure we should suspect Vixie (while she has been somewhat absent from the game so far, she's also said she's been busy, so idk) based just on what Mawile's saying; Mawile's mafia so we already know we can't trust them. How do we know that they're not just saying Vixie's mafia so we kill her off and lose a really helpful player? I mean it's kind of unhelpful that Vixie hasn't responded yet, and if she doesn't I guess she probably is mafia. 

I don't know. I don't have much to add that's helpful aside from this; for now I'm *abstaining*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hrngh I don't know what to say. I think Mawile's mafia and is just saying that to kill Vxie, but her refusal to list tropes is suspicious. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Mawile said:


> Vixie- We're on the same side. Are you _trying _to make us lose?
> 
> Yep. Vixie's mafia- as am I.





ultraviolet said:


> I'm not sure we should suspect Vixie (while she has been somewhat absent from the game so far, she's also said she's been busy, so idk) based just on what Mawile's saying; Mawile's mafia so we already know we can't trust them. How do we know that they're not just saying Vixie's mafia so we kill her off and lose a really helpful player? I mean it's kind of unhelpful that Vixie hasn't responded yet, and if she doesn't I guess she probably is mafia.
> 
> I don't know. I don't have much to add that's helpful aside from this; for now I'm *abstaining*.


What I am gathering here is that on paper, it appears to be a faux alien claim; but since Mawile has _already _been revealed as mafia, and they know their goose is cooked, and they _aren't _alien, the best shot they have is to attempt to take me down with them so a valuable inspector is lost.

EDIT: holy fuck these 500 errors; I can't even get to page 6 which I guess doubled my post, so in case you can't either, my trope is Captain Obvious.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Don't mafiosos have the ability to privately complain to each other via PM anyway? Maybe not in this game, somehow, but. Taking You With Me is plausible.

Huh, Captain Obvious? ... Not what I was expecting. Anyhow, power trope?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Some weird forum error was making Vixie's edit to her post only show up on the "Reply to thread" page, so I edited her edit into her post again. Don't be confused by it.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

So many people have roleclaimed! That makes things very interesting.

Anyway, the major question here is are Vixie and Mawile telling the truth or lying? Mawile could be an alien, of course. Why would a mafioso roleclaim? Someone else has mentioned taking Vixie down or something. 

I think I'll wait for further posts from them.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Mawile said:


> Vixie- We're on the same side. Are you _trying _to make us lose?
> 
> Yep. Vixie's mafia- as am I.


...

... What. 

This post is so ridiculous I don't even know what to make of it. 

One, if _why in the world_ would any mafia knowingly give out the name of one of their comrades? Even if all but one of the mafia members die, as long as the only one left alive at the end of the game is said mafia, then the mafia wins. Claiming that Vixie is mafia out in the open is just... what. 

Two, as Kusari said, Mafia should be able to privately communicate with each other. So if Mawile wanted to complain, that it should've complained via PM instead of posting it to the world. 

Mawile might be an activated alien, actually, since Vixie (assuming that she is the inspector) inspected her as mafia, and activated aliens show up as mafia. Since we still don't know the exact number of mafia factions yet, it's possible that Mawile was targeted by a second faction on the first night. 

Although Vixie is sure the Mawile isn't an alien... Maybe they're lovers and doing some explicit plot to get us to lynch Mawile, who is an activated Alien, so they both could win?! 

Or Mawile could be too dumb to live. 

And then there's this:



Fruity Walkerloops said:


> However, I am _not_ inclined to lynch Mawile, because (and I'm gonna sound reeeeaaaally dumb for this) I targeted him on N0, and, well, he didn't die.  Prooobably should have mentioned that before, but oh well, it's at least on the table now.


That's... not a good sign. Mawile might be Bulletproof or got healed, or have some strange role nobody knows about. Can Aliens get activated by Vig-kills? 

The optimal situation is for us to lynch someone else during the day and let Walker kill Mawile during the night; however, since we don't know what order the night actions go in, it's kind of risky since we still don't have a good system of healing Walker yet. 
_Everyone, we really need to think of a way to heal Walker without a healer clash._ Bring your heads together! We can do this! We have a lot of geniuses on TCoD, so we should be able to come up with something! 

On the assumption that there are two healers, we can have one healer role claim and heal Walker and have the other heal the healer healing Walker. _This only works if we have two healers,_ so we can't use it here unless we know for sure we have exactly two healers. (Having only one healer will end in our only healer getting Mafia'd, while having more than two healers would mean healer clash for our role claim'd healer). I can't think of any other ideas at this moment...

Also, Vixie, mind answering my previous question? Why did you chose to investigate Mawile? 

BUTTERCHURU I HAVE A QUESTION what happens if an activated alien has a lover and the activated alien wins? Since said alien kills everyone, would the lover lose as well?


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

...

I hate my time zone more than ever. 

Okay. So Mawile is probably mafia or alien. Vixie is undetermined but extremely suspicious. The forum is in disarray. Got it.



Crazy Linoone said:


> Although Vixie is sure the Mawile isn't an alien... Maybe they're lovers and doing some explicit plot to get us to lynch Mawile, who is an activated Alien, so they both could win?!


I really don't like this idea. Not because it is bad - because I really don't want it to be true. D: The solution for that would be to lynch Vixie, but she could be an alien. She could have chosen Mawile to "inspect" as mafia, not knowing that she actually was mafia. And then the mafia would attack her and she would be activated and then we would be all GRARRG YOU ARE A LIAR and lynch her and she would win. :/

Though given that as far as I remember Mawile tends to roleclaim often, I don't see this claim as being too suspicious. Or is that what she wants us to think?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

You targeted someone on the zeroth night, Walker? Mind explaining why? And (if we're going to be demanding it of Vixie) why Mawile?

I mean, I don't mind giving you a couple of nights to off Mawile (too many nights without Mawile dying = suspicion on you, sorry, even if the mafia might have a doctor or if Mawile has some sort of protection) for safety's sake but just... why?

(I mean, unless Mawile is an alien or someone's lying somewhere, that would likely mean the vigilante, inspector, and a healer all targeted Mawile within the first two nights. I haven't been paying much attention to the mafia past of everywhere, so I have to ask - is Mawile in any way special?)

Standard aliens in the standard mafia are activated by vigilantes, yes. There's the "never assume" thing, though.

Mawile could be faking the whutness of that last post, since at this point, _someone_ is going to have it killed within the next few days and it's hoping to drive our thoughts in some direction, but still. I also don't know how many of its own the mafia can sacrifice; with 50 participants I wouldn't be surprised if there were 10-15 mafiosos across various factions (though that would be mean).


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> _Everyone, we really need to think of a way to heal Walker without a healer clash._ Bring your heads together! We can do this! We have a lot of geniuses on TCoD, so we should be able to come up with something!
> 
> On the assumption that there are two healers, we can have one healer role claim and heal Walker and have the other heal the healer healing Walker. _This only works if we have two healers,_ so we can't use it here unless we know for sure we have exactly two healers. (Having only one healer will end in our only healer getting Mafia'd, while having more than two healers would mean healer clash for our role claim'd healer). I can't think of any other ideas at this moment...
> 
> Also, Vixie, mind answering my previous question? Why did you chose to investigate Mawile?


If there's only one healer and he/she roleclaims, then couldn't a protector protect the healer? I think Kratos roleclaimed as protector or something similar. We could just go and outright say "oh hey I'm medic" but there is the chance of lying.

Say there's only one medic and then a mafia member. The medic roleclaims, and then the mafia member could roleclaim as medic and then NOT heal Walker. Kind of dangerous. Even though it would quickly implicate Walker, it still is pretty risky.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



> BUTTERCHURU I HAVE A QUESTION what happens if an activated alien has a lover and the activated alien wins? Since said alien kills everyone, would the lover lose as well?


I make these kinds of subtle GM decisions based on what seems to me to make sense for the roles I'm using. For instance, if the "mafia" and two "doctors" target someone, I kill them because overdosing on lethal meds isn't going to be fine just because you happen to have also gotten shot. However, if the roles were named and described differently so that it would seem to make sense that one killing and one healing simply cancel each other out (for instance, if "healing" were portrayed as creating a barrier around the target that shatters when a bullet hits it but slows it down enough to neutralize it, whereas if someone spends a whole night behind two such barriers, they die of asphyxiation because of the semi-airtight nature of the barriers), killing plus two healings would be considered equivalent to one healing and thus harmless.

If an alien is described as simply getting pissed at humanity and deciding to kill everyone, it can be assumed that it will simply make an exception for the love of its life, so I would not have the lover die in that case. Meanwhile, if an alienesque role were for instance described as actually going into a blind, insane state of indiscriminately destroying everything, presumably the lover would die too.

Since there are secret roles, there are various ways an alienesque role might function. If you are a role, you can ask me how it functions in hypothetical situations, but otherwise you'll just have to guess the trope, work out how it would logically function and hope you arrive at the same conclusion I did.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Goddamnit Butterchuru stop obfuscating everything and makeing my head sad...

So yeah, if the last scenario is true, would the alien die via his/she/it's lover dying?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Seritinajii said:


> If there's only one healer and he/she roleclaims, then couldn't a protector protect the healer? I think Kratos roleclaimed as protector or something similar. We could just go and outright say "oh hey I'm medic" but there is the chance of lying.


I haven't roleclaimed anything. We were talking about how Dave (the guy who died today) roleclaimed protector and said that he protected me. For all we know he could have been the only such protection role in the game. Besides, I think that's more than enough claiming from the innocents on day freaking two--Walker and Vixie claimed to have had information, okay, but we really don't need to reveal anyone else who otherwise has nothing to contribute. It's already created a huge mess and now we're running around scrambling over who to protect; unless you know how the setup works beforehand, it's just plain stupid to show all your cards to the mafia this early.

I don't think there's any way to develop some sort of "Walker protection plan" without tipping too many hands, you guys. I'd like to keep him around too, really I would, but all this stressing out over it is getting us nowhere. I think it's wisest to make a plea to any other innocent killing roles we might have (or the othermafia, perhaps) to take care of Mawile just in case Walker doesn't survive the night. Healers and protectors, do what you can, but use your best judgment, please.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Blazie said:


> I really don't like this idea. Not because it is bad - because I really don't want it to be true. D: The solution for that would be to lynch Vixie, but she could be an alien. She could have chosen Mawile to "inspect" as mafia, not knowing that she actually was mafia. And then the mafia would attack her and she would be activated and then we would be all GRARRG YOU ARE A LIAR and lynch her and she would win. :/
> 
> Though given that as far as I remember Mawile tends to roleclaim often, I don't see this claim as being too suspicious. Or is that what she wants us to think?


Your logic. I don't get it. 
If Mawile is not mafia, then we would've lynched an innocent and everyone would know it. Then the mafia _won't_ attack Vixie because they know that she's not the inspector/is plotting something evil. And the next day we all lynch Vixie and all is well. 

Or, if Mawile is mafia, then the Mafia will attempt to kill Vixie, since she's probably the inspector. Some healer might protect Vixie, so she might not get activated. If nobody heals her and the Mafia attack hits, then Vixie basically is going to have a hard time getting lynched, since she just killed a Mafia.

So, I don't think Vixie is Alien. Unless it's some special TVtropes alien role that we don't know about. :(



Kusarigamaitachi said:


> You targeted someone on the zeroth night, Walker? Mind explaining why? And (if we're going to be demanding it of Vixie) why Mawile?
> 
> I mean, I don't mind giving you a couple of nights to off Mawile (too many nights without Mawile dying = suspicion on you, sorry, even if the mafia might have a doctor or if Mawile has some sort of protection) for safety's sake but just... why?
> 
> (I mean, unless Mawile is an alien or someone's lying somewhere, that would likely mean the vigilante, inspector, and a healer all targeted Mawile within the first two nights. I haven't been paying much attention to the mafia past of everywhere, so I have to ask - is Mawile in any way special?)


This very much. 



Bachuru said:


> D:


My head asplode. 

Vixie is still suspicious of trying to alien-lover win this then. 



Kratos Aurion said:


> I don't think there's any way to develop some sort of "Walker protection plan" without tipping too many hands, you guys. I'd like to keep him around too, really I would, but all this stressing out over it is getting us nowhere. I think it's wisest to make a plea to any other innocent killing roles we might have (or the othermafia, perhaps) to take care of Mawile just in case Walker doesn't survive the night. Healers and protectors, do what you can, but use your best judgment, please.


Hrml. Good point there. 

I think we should just lynch an inactive today, just because Mawile is really suspicious and I don't want an alien death :(


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



> Everyone, we really need to think of a way to heal Walker without a healer clash.


Easy! We know that Kratos is always the doctor, so we have him heal Walker and tell all the other healers to stay away!

In any case, things certainly have gotten interesting since I was here last. There seems to be a whole lot of Mawile-targeting going on. At least Vixie and Walker claim to have targeted her--and why? The inspection especially is weird. You would expect someone to want to know how the major players are aligned, rather than someone who (my impression is) isn't as influential a mafioso. Why did you target Mawile, Walker (and Vixie, too, though you've already been asked and failed to answer this question once)?

I'm not terribly pleased with abstaining twice in a row, but unless we want to try "lynch the inactive" today there's not much we have to go on. If Walker can off Mawile in the night, we'll get our kill in for today anyway. I guess I'll *abstain* since voting will presumably be called by this time tomorrow night.

(For those of you who didn't get the Kratos thing, it's a running gag that Kratos is always given the doctor role (and dies on night one). I have no idea what Kratos' actual role in this game might be.)


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well. The amount of 'so wait what does that mean' 'no wait it could be this' 'but then wouldn't he' is making my ears ring. Why might both Walker and Vixie target Mawile? If she did something suspicious here or in some other game, then you could understand, but she seems like another innocent; why choose her... Well, I dunno, just some random thoughts from me.

And as for lynching... I'm gonna go with *abstain*. Should there be an oracle role, it would be good -- I think so, anyway -- to ask about alien. Doctors heal outed inforoles, so if it comes up 'activated', don't you worry about telling.

But... hrm. [chews on her ring pop worriedly like Lauren]

Anyway, on the one hand, I don't /think/ Vixie's mafia. Even though she always dies on night one as well, or is mafia. But then I have no idea what Mawile's even doing, yeah. We definitely need to hear from... well, everyone would be nice, but more from Vixie and Walker, as I said... Is the vigilante role the type that dies if hits an innocent, or not? And what makes Vixie sure Mawile's not alien? Things like that.

Let's see, we had two deaths last night, including Superbird... But no one knows why he was bleeding out of his ears, still, right? I wouldn't just put that aside -- if Kratos can incorporate my action-ranting into his intelligence, then flavortext what has been explicitly stated as probably revealing should be noted.

One last thing...



Leafpool said:


> orrr we could always try to figure out some convoluted system so that we can be assured that one doctor heals Walker and the other/rest don't.
> 
> but unfortunately I can't think of any way to go about doing that without explicit roleclaim.


Um, should we take this as saying you're doctor? Not sure if I should be drawing attention if you /are/, but um... curious.

hrng it's probably obvious I got like no sleep last night \o/ carry on!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

So I think it's safe to say that Mawile is indeed Alien. It's post was very "I'm alien let's be super suspicious and get lynched". I forget if I've done so already, but I'm going to *abstain* for today. That being said, I think that Walker or one of the mafia factions should target Mawile tonight, just to be safe.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Ty Lee said:


> Um, should we take this as saying you're doctor? Not sure if I should be drawing attention if you /are/, but um... curious.


If I were doctor, I probably would have outright roleclaimed by now. No, I'm not doctor, nor does my role allow me to in any way protect Walker tonight.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'm more suspicious of Vixie than Mawile, actually. Mawile could easily be an alien (there's a very good trope for that, actually, but I don't want to give it away in case she needs to role-claim). Considering how Superbird got killed after making a hasty roleclaim, the mafia isn't very forgiving. She'll get offed; no point in lynching her.

...here's what I recommend for the healers. If your name begins with the letters A-M, heal Vixie, and if your name begins with the letters N-Z, heal Walker. It gives us a 50/50 chance of either protecting them both or clash-killing one of them... the chances are still piss-poor but it's the best idea anyone's recommended so far.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I'm more suspicious of Vixie than Mawile, actually. Mawile could easily be an alien (there's a very good trope for that, actually, but I don't want to give it away in case she needs to role-claim). Considering how Superbird got killed after making a hasty roleclaim, the mafia isn't very forgiving. She'll get offed; no point in lynching her.


Wat. I received a mafia result by inspecting Mawile. This makes me suspicious _how_? I realise there is a possibility of alien but I really don't think she is, especially given non-standard roles.

As for the earlier questions asking why Mawile, there are silly restrictions on my inspecting patterns I'm not allowed to reveal.

EDIT: apparently I can give a hint: numbers



> ...here's what I recommend for the healers. If your name begins with the letters A-M, heal Vixie, and if your name begins with the letters N-Z, heal Walker. It gives us a 50/50 chance of either protecting them both or clash-killing one of them... the chances are still piss-poor but it's the best idea anyone's recommended so far.


This is super-helpful and by "super" I mean "not at all".


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Ugh, can't we _all_ just be Mafia?

OH I KNOW
maybe Vixie can only inspect the number she rolls on a random number generator! That would suck.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

But how would Butterchuru know that Vixie had really randomized it without a bunch of screenshotting or something? Not that I think Vixie would try to skew the results, but it just seems like too falsifiable a thing for a GM to want to try for a role in the first place. Eh, I dunno, maybe. Was your investigation of Tailsy also part of the restriction, Vixie? Can you say at least that much?

I'm with Linoone on this. I want to get going and lynch while the going's good, because chances are this is the last momentum/luck we're going to have for a while what with the doctors and/or mafia likely to (possibly inadvertently) go all fuck you Walker or Vixie or whomever. No sense risking a vote for Mawile since, again, it will probably be dealt with by a killing role/the othermafia. Shall we look for someone who has viewed and not posted (and I mean _actually_ not posted >>;) again? Bloodmania still has nothing to say, and, let's see, there's... Big Red Cherry Bomb, Flower Doll, Worst Username Ever, Espeon, blazheirio889 and joe mama. (Also, for reference, the people who have only posted once, most if not all of whom didn't contribute anything substantial with that single post: Zora of Termina, Littlestream, Cabbage Merchant, Zhorken, Teh Ebil Snorlax, moon-panther) Those lists are comparatively lengthy and probably account more for fear of the game's speed and massive size than they do for "all lurking mafia", but I still think losing someone who isn't contributing is a better idea than waiting around.

I think we might as well go with *Bloodmania* as we started to yesterday. If any of you feel like redeeming yourselves (because if we have no leads again tomorrow then the rest of you are still fair game IMO), I suggest you speak up. Don't roleclaim unless you feel you really _need_ to, but give us a hand here, people. >|

(@Negrek: it's not a very funny running gag. :( )


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



			
				Vixie ♥;450221 said:
			
		

> Wat. I received a mafia result by inspecting Mawile. This makes me suspicious _how_? I realise there is a possibility of alien but I really don't think she is, especially given non-standard roles.


I just found your result to come out of the blue; why inspect Mawile? In addition, her reaction was a bit odd as well.



> As for the earlier questions asking why Mawile, there are silly restrictions on my inspecting patterns I'm not allowed to reveal.
> 
> EDIT: apparently I can give a hint: numbers


That's pretty vague, but considering Superbird's role restrictions I'll believe you. It would be nice if you said who you had inspected the previous nights, though. (Have you already said that? I haven't checked up on the thread in a while.)



> This is super-helpful and by "super" I mean "not at all".


If you've got a better idea for how to avoid healer clash then I highly recommend you tell us.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I have nothing helpful to contribute; my apologies. :(

However, I agree with Kratos that lynching inactives is probably the best way to go for now. If Mawile dies during the night (likely), we'll know if she's mafia and it's just generally safer. Voting to lynch *Bloodmania*.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Okay, for lack of anything to add to the discussion at this point I'll change my vote again to *Bloodmania*. Uhh, yeah. :|


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> But how would Butterchuru know that Vixie had really randomized it without a bunch of screenshotting or something? Not that I think Vixie would try to skew the results, but it just seems like too falsifiable a thing for a GM to want to try for a role in the first place. Eh, I dunno, maybe. Was your investigation of Tailsy also part of the restriction, Vixie? Can you say at least that much?


It's possible that Butterfree uses a random generator and then tells Vixie the alignment of a player... but that doesn't really suggest 'numbers' as a useful clue, does it? :/

I suppose I'll go for *Bloodmania* too.

(though can I say here that I'm going away for the weekend to a place with probably no internet (Cornwall) and I'm not intentionally being inactive if I don't post for the next couple of days)


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

*Bloodmania.* Randlynch is probably best for the time being.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Mawile is number one on the list.  A few possibilities for Vixie's restrictions:
a) she has to inspect the person whose number on the list corresponds with the night number.
b) she can only inspect people with odd numbers.
c) she can only inspect people with odd numbers on odd nights, and even numbers on even nights.

Anyway, I'm going to go with *Bloodmania* for now.  We should know what to do by tomorrow morning.

EDIT:  derp, missed the part where she claimed to have inspected Tailsy on N0. She's 32; rules out all my things except c.  C isn't necessarily true, though.  We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...here's what I recommend for the healers. If your name begins with the letters A-M, heal Vixie, and if your name begins with the letters N-Z, heal Walker. It gives us a 50/50 chance of either protecting them both or clash-killing one of them... the chances are still piss-poor but it's the best idea anyone's recommended so far.


No. No. 50/50 is _not_ a good chance, at all. We'd have a better chance of getting them both out alive if we just let the healers do whatever they want. And if there are more than two healers, we've basically doomed. So, healers, don't just focus on Vixie and Walker. There are other people you can heal, too! 

(I would suggest Kratos because Kratos dying of a healer clash would be too funny.) 



			
				Lots of people said:
			
		

> Vixie conspiracy theories


Is it possible that Vixie can only choose to investigate someone in the list between the two numbers Butterchuru randomly picked and sent to her? Maybe Vixie just got unlucky and received two 1's and had no choice but to investigate Mawile. 



Kratos Aurion said:


> (@Negrek: it's not a very funny running gag. :( )


At least you didn't die on the first night, right? :p



Karkat Vantas said:


> It would be nice if you said who you had inspected the previous nights, though. (Have you already said that? I haven't checked up on the thread in a while.)


Vixie investigated Tailsy on the first night. Or so she claims. 



> If you've got a better idea for how to avoid healer clash then I highly recommend you tell us.


Just let the healers use their best judgements. They don't technically have to heal Vixie and Walker, per say, because that puts the chance of a healer-clash death way up. It's possible that there are more than two healers, by any chance. So. As Kratos said before, use your best judgment, healers! 

I'm going to vote *Bloodmania* for lynching because he hasn't done anything yet and it's better than abstaining. Walker and other Vigs, we're counting on you!


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Fruity Walkerloops said:


> c) she can only inspect people with odd numbers on odd nights, and even numbers on even nights.
> 
> EDIT:  derp, missed the part where she claimed to have inspected Tailsy on N0. She's 32; rules out all my things except c.  C isn't necessarily true, though.  We'll see, I guess.


I don't think it's likely that c) is the case since there are more...conspicuous people with odd numbers that she could have chosen to investigate on night one. But with only two numbers I guess we can't really hope to figure out the pattern. I guess we'll have to wait and see. That is, if Vixie is really inspector and survives the night. It's possible that the Mafia may choose to go after someone less obvious after all this talk about how to get Vixie and Walker healed tonight.

I'll vote for *Bloodmania* too, seeing how we've got no reply from him even though he was nominated on day one as well.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Why the hell not. Bandwagoning!

*Bloodmania*


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I have no idea what to do with the whole Vixie and Mawile thing, so I'll just go on with the bandwagon.

*Bloodmania*


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Eh, sure.  The whole Vixie thing is a bit confusing, but I think c) is a good idea. I guess I'll bandwagon and vote *Bloodmania.*


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well guys...
I have nothing. I'm not even going to bandwagon and vote Bloodmania/Manic/Markku/Whatever he decided to rename himself this week.

But if he's going down, I'm going down with him. Goodbye!

*Detonate on Bloodmania.*


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

... okay, it's official.  This game currently holds the record for the most times I've thought "wait, what the dick?" to myself in one day phase.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Zora of Termina said:


> Well guys...
> I have nothing. I'm not even going to bandwagon and vote Bloodmania/Manic/Markku/Whatever he decided to rename himself this week.
> 
> But if he's going down, I'm going down with him. Goodbye!
> 
> *Detonate on Bloodmania.*


what manner of wizardry what is this I don't even _what the fuck_


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

OH JESUS WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

The last two pages have been nothing but...I mean, I... what.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Ohhh goodness I have my posts set on 50 per page and you still manage to fill up a whole page on Thanksgiving of all days. I would pick some other inactive to start another lynch on, but if Butterchuru treats 'sploding the way most GMs do, the day will end automatically the next time she comes online and sees that the 'splode happened.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

...Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to the Mind Screw.

Anyone know why Zora would use her power right now? 'Cause I've got nothing.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Maybe they're lovers? But still, no sense. This makes no sense.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Me neither. Lovers doesn't make any sense - if they were, Zora would (I assume) want to explode on anyone _but_ Bloodmania??? and presumably people with the power to explode don't also have Inspector-type abilities as well, so she wouldn't know what Bloodmania even _is_, role-wise. The explody people are usually Mafia-aligned and the Maf have lost a crapload of people already, and Bloodmania hasn't even _posted_ recently and aaaaahhh _I don't get it_.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yeah, but if they were both lovered up, then Zora might've decided if she was going to die, then why not explode? Still weird logic, but.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I suspect either Too Dumb To Live _or_ The Walrus Was Paul.

Too lazy to get the links for those; feel free to edit them in, mods.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Too Dumb To Live and The Walrus Was Paul

I'm considering the latter, though (it's probably not _idiocy_ because it was on purpose). Maybe there were some of those bizarre conditions on Zora's splodeyness, like with a bunch of other people?

Just. What.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

The villagers watch in puzzlement as *Zora of Termina* grabs hold of a no less surprised *Bloodmania*, already halfway to the gallows, while screaming about how she's going down with him. They only barely have time to scatter before Zora presses the red button on her crudely made remote and the two of them are engulfed in a sudden inferno.

_Zora of Termina is dead. She was not mafia._

_Bloodmania is dead. He was not mafia._

But oh, well. All this means is you have to go pick somebody else to lynch in his place. That noose won't fill itself, you know.

You have an extra *24 hours* for discussion, to be extended as needed.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

...wow.

Should we just lynch another inactive?

While I'm at it, I would like to ask the healers to avoid healing me. (I doubt any of you were going to, but... just in case.) I don't need your assistance, tyvm.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

holy son of a metric fucktard...
dammit what the hell is this shit?

Inactive... has *Minks* posted yet? they've viewed so...


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well that was...unexpected, to say the least. I'm taking a guess that they were lovers and Zora decided that she was going to kill herself anyways with that amount of votes against Bloodmania, so she used her ability to go out with a bang. Literally.

Anyways, I'd like to bring up one thing. Has Emerald Espeon even posted in this thread yet? Because she hasn't viewed it at all, so I think it would make considerably more sense to off her than someone who has at least viewed the thread.

EDIT: Oops, I guess I overlooked her 8 posts. And Minks has posted 3 times, apparently.


----------



## Minkow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Wargle said:


> holy son of a metric fucktard...
> dammit what the hell is this shit?
> 
> Inactive... has *Minks* posted yet? they've viewed so...


I'm sure I've posted on the first day.
But 50 players means I have no idea what the _hell_ is going on here, so I've been quiet since. I really don't have anything special to contribute either.

And just for the record, I'm an innocent. Inspectors are free to check, and for a partial roleclaim, my role is sorta like Karkat Vantas's (or exactly, since I have no idea) and I'm one of those people that the mafia can't kill on one try. Not letting trope names out yet until dire circumstances or something.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Dammit you guys I go to all the trouble of writing up a whole list for you and you completely ignore it and start flailing around aimlessly and overlooking things _god_.



Kratos Aurion said:


> I'm with Linoone on this. I want to get going and lynch while the going's good, because chances are this is the last momentum/luck we're going to have for a while what with the doctors and/or mafia likely to (possibly inadvertently) go all fuck you Walker or Vixie or whomever. No sense risking a vote for Mawile since, again, it will probably be dealt with by a killing role/the othermafia. *Shall we look for someone who has viewed and not posted (and I mean actually not posted >>;) again? Bloodmania still has nothing to say, and, let's see, there's... Big Red Cherry Bomb, Flower Doll, Worst Username Ever, Espeon, blazheirio889 and joe mama. (Also, for reference, the people who have only posted once, most if not all of whom didn't contribute anything substantial with that single post: Zora of Termina, Littlestream, Cabbage Merchant, Zhorken, Teh Ebil Snorlax, moon-panther)* Those lists are comparatively lengthy and probably account more for fear of the game's speed and massive size than they do for "all lurking mafia", but I still think losing someone who isn't contributing is a better idea than waiting around.





Karkat Vantas said:


> While I'm at it, I would like to ask the healers to avoid healing me. (I doubt any of you were going to, but... just in case.) I don't need your assistance, tyvm.


I don't suppose you're going to elaborate on this? EDIT: although then again I guess I don't know how you would without claiming, but if you really don't need protection... ff.

RE: Zora/Bloodmania mindscrew: uhhh wow. I'm not even sure whether I should be bummed that they both seem to have flipped innocent, because of the very real possibility of mafia roles with misleading inspections and flips. I guess it's possible that Bloodmania was a lover and targeted Zora, who may or may not have been mafia... but if she were mafia then why wouldn't she blow up another innocent, and if she were innocent then why wouldn't she have tried to take out someone suspicious? Okay, there might be risk involved with daykilling Mawile, but erm aagh you know what I'm not even going to try and figure this out until I have less tryptophan in my system. :(

Also restating my earlier question to Vixie: was inspecting Tailsy also part of/restricted by your restriction, if you're at liberty to say so?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

When people don't appear on the "who read this thread" list, it's highly likely that it's just because they were invisible. Don't use absence of evidence as evidence of absence.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Ok, um... That was very odd. I find it extremely odd that Zora would bomb someone who was already gonig to die. If she was a love and knew she was going to die, why not target someone else to take them out too?

As for lynching inactives, a small part of me doesn't want to do it just in case we hit an alien, but I guess an inactive person is pretty much dead weight to us :|
I was thinking to lynch *Joe Mama*? Kratos has said that he hasn't posted anything and I know that in a few Mafia games he's played (including my own) he didn't send in any night actions. It probably wouldn't matter what role he had if he wasn't doing anything in the first place.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

@ Kratos: Tailsy was my personal pick, and it ended up influencing my second inspection. That's about all I can say.

Also Rai-CH, *Green/Joe Mama* pretty much is never active in any mafia, so I'll go ahead and go with you on this one.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

What is this I don't even

What.

I mean, just what. 

My brain asplode. For the billionth time today. 

WAIT GUYS could it be possible that Zora somehow knew that Bloodmania was alien and just asploded to save us? But then that wouldn't make sense because then Zora would have said something in her post... 

I guess we'll have to lynch *Joe Mama* now? Just so we don't end up abstaining? 

And, to healers/protectors/whatever: It's in your best interests to not heal me, since there are a lot of other people to heal who are better choices than I am. Like Kratos and Vixie and Walker and a bunch of other people who I'm too lazy to list. Save the better Mafia players first!


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

... Well. That was pretty bizarre, but okay. o.o

Eh well. Let's lynch *joe mama* since he never plays properly anyway, and e'll likely get the most votes either way. \o/


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Okay, I think that _was_ a case of Too Dumb To Live. :| Wtf. Just, wtf. No sense. Bah. Alright, whatever, we're going with *joe mama* now I guess. Hopefully the same thing doesn't happen again.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Never attribute to malice that which can easily be explained by stupidity, guys. I see no reason behind her choice save for extremely contrived circumstances (that 'somehow knowing he was activated alien' thing, for one), so it's likely that there was no reason, Zora just wanted out of the game and hit the first guy to come to mind without thinking.

I've never liked *Green* anyway.


----------



## Skylark

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



			
				Vixie ♥;450347 said:
			
		

> @ Kratos: Tailsy was my personal pick, and it ended up influencing my second inspection. That's about all I can say.
> 
> Also Rai-CH, *Green/Joe Mama* pretty much is never active in any mafia, so I'll go ahead and go with you on this one.


Tailsy is number 32 while Mawile is 1. 
I think it's possible that it goes even nights - Vixie gets to choose, odd nights - Vixie's inspection based on previous night. This means Vixie us able to choose anyone on night 0. Then on night 1, because it is night 1 (or maybe because 3-2=1), Vixie has to choose someone whose number ends with 1. 

Eh... Anyway, *Joe Mama*


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

It would be highly likely that Vixie would choose inspect me anyway; unlike Kratos (LOL) I rarely die on the first night* and because I'm a cool veteran it's useful to know my alignment, I guess! I'd go with that.

*except this ONE TIME in #mafia >8( I was alien and I was shot by the Mafia _and_ overdosed by the doctors on night 0


----------



## Espeon

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hello, hello people. :)
I am alive. There's a reason why I haven't posted yet, and it's not because I'm notorious for only becoming active later on in mafia even if it would appear that way.

My laptop broke and has been taken away to be repaired and as such my internet access is a little bit more restricted than it was previously. Additionally, I've been playing the 2nd Violin in a Pit Band for a small theatrical production of the opera Iolanthe and it's been consuming a lot of my time. Since there are so many people in this particular game of mafia, it's very difficult to catch up on the discussion without wasting a lot of time which I just don't happen to have at present, so please forgive me for being so inactive! Since I haven't had time to read through the entire 16 pages of discussion yet, I'll just go ahead and follow everyone's decision to *lynch joe mama*.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

*lynch joe mama*


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Changing vote to *joe mama.*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Sure, *joe mama*.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Eh, why not. *joe mama*


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Captain Obvious here with re: Zora's random asplosion; hadn't anyone considered that they're a couple?


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

the way Zora put her asplosion seemed a bit strange for a couple, but the possibility is there, I guess.

anyway, *joe mama.*


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Leafpool said:


> the way Zora put her asplosion seemed a bit strange for a couple, but the possibility is there, I guess.


I interpreted it as a "nobody's going to take *him* down but *me*!" kind of lover save-but-not-really thing.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yeah, I've considered it. Actually, I pitched out that idea pretty quickly. I thought it was not a lover save but 'If you're dying, I'm dying too' instead of 'only I can kill him'. But, yeah, *joe mama.*


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yeah, in retrospect, that's probably a more likely reasoning.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

This has been addressed already, but re: possibility of Zora/Bloodmania being lovers, that never even crossed my mind as I read the post; the way she phrased it really sounded to me more like "I'm sick of this game, get me out of here" so I was really confused when people suddenly started talking about the Lovers.

Bandwagoning *joe mama*.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

They're not lovers as in the mafia role, they're an actual couple.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Oh, IRL? Hm. Never mind, then.

(well on the previous page there _was_ Lovers-the-role talk although none of it made any sense logistically so I guess pretend I was referring to that instead of this.)


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I leave for a day of turkey and then...well.

Might as well lynch *joe mama*, as no one wants to go for any of the more obvious targets...Oh, I was going to say that the ear-bleeding thing from last night (long, long ago) seemed to me more of a healer-clash (white magic vs. black magic, or even magic vs. technology) or maybe some psychic/psycho killer drug.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

My excuse for not being here is not having Internet. So, *joe mama*, then, after reading 2-3 pages.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

*joe mama* so fat, she gonna get lynched


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

So I'm a Mysterious Informant (well, obviously not so much with the mystery) and _my sources_ say we have a Back Alley Doctor lurking about.

I've been sick for the past week and not really keeping up, but it doesn't look like this info's been particularly critical yet, wooo.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Oh, so we _do_ have an EVUL DOCTOR!!? Or maybe just a crap innocent one... that would be funny. "YOU ONLY HEAL HALF THE TIME. THE OTHER HALF OF THE TIME YOUR VICTIM GETS DEAD."

... Actually..


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> I leave for a day of turkey and then...well.
> 
> Might as well lynch *joe mama*, as no one wants to go for any of the more obvious targets...Oh, I was going to say that the ear-bleeding thing from last night (long, long ago) seemed to me more of a healer-clash (white magic vs. black magic, or even magic vs. technology) or maybe some psychic/psycho killer drug.


I want to know what doctor in their right mind would have healed Superbird after yesterday's mess, let alone two or more doctors. If Zhorken's right about there being a mafia doctor of some sort then I can understand _that player_ trying to protect him (and in that case perhaps that doctor isn't always effective, as Linoone guessed before and Tailsy just mentioned), but an innocent? Especially when they might've been risking protecting him from Walker's/someone else's vigkill? If that's actually true then point them out to me after the game so I can kick them in the teeth, please.

*Lynch joe mama*, since I wasn't able to say so earlier due to lack of internet and surplus of Harry Potter. At this point it's hardly necessary, but.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Could be someone with a combo of I Know Your True Trope / Words Can Break My Brains. I, too, would really hope it wasn't a healer clash. Walker's wonderful toys are vague enough to possibly do it, or possibly it's an Act of God as punishment for revealing things he wasn't supposed to, if that's the kind of stuff that happens here.

Anyhow, there could also be a Mad Doctor who similarly might have the power of a 50% chance of healing/killing the target (because the medicines are unlablelled) or just being a mafia-aligned doctor, meaning there are both roles.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hello, Zhorken. Not exactly suspicious of you yet, considering the number of players, and it kind of makes sense, your trope... but I'm a Mysterious Informant as well.  Now, my info for you all is that someone is quite Genre Savvy.

So, yeah. Someone is Genre Savvy. I don't know who. Zhorken, if you don't mind, will you reveal your power trope? I'm not sure about you yet.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Zhorken said:


> So I'm a Mysterious Informant (well, obviously not so much with the mystery) and _my sources_ say we have a Back Alley Doctor lurking about.
> 
> I've been sick for the past week and not really keeping up, but it doesn't look like this info's been particularly critical yet, wooo.


It's only the second day and we already have, like, 3 innocent roleclaims. What's going onnnnnnn D:

And your role is obviously quite important, so why did you just go our and roleclaim like this? It just makes you suspicious, not to mention make everyone more confused. Power trope, please, unless you're not allowed to tell us. 

Although having more choices of people to heal is going to make a healer clash have a lower probability of happening, so I guess that's a good thing? 



Kusarigamaitachi said:


> Could be someone with a combo of I Know Your True Trope / Words Can Break My Brains. I, too, would really hope it wasn't a healer clash. Walker's wonderful toys are vague enough to possibly do it, or possibly it's an Act of God as punishment for revealing things he wasn't supposed to, if that's the kind of stuff that happens here.
> 
> Anyhow, there could also be a Mad Doctor who similarly might have the power of a 50% chance of healing/killing the target (because the medicines are unlablelled) or just being a mafia-aligned doctor, meaning there are both roles.


Maybe the Mafia Doctors healer-clashed Superbird. It's quite possible, at any rate. Act of God doesn't seem as probable, but Butterchuru did say that the flavor text might (only might, not will or does or whatever) reveal something.

My brain hurts D:


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

If somebody died by an Act of God of any sort, this would be made explicit. All killings have happened in accordance with the roles in the game and the night actions performed.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I am yet another Mysterious Informant. My power is Expospeak, and I can tell that there are magic doctors and Nanomachine using doctors. The two sides don't get along.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

...the only good thing about all of these roleclaims is that the mafia(s) can't kill all of you in one night. Mysterious Informants, how exactly do you get your information? Do you ask a question every (other) night (similar to oracles), or do you just receive information at the beginning of the game?


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

We revived the information from Butterfree at the start of the game.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yep. What Ketsu said, other than the doctor stuff. Expospeak is my power trope as well.


----------



## Skylark

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Roleclaiming time. Basically, I got the same info as Zhorken. My power trope is exospeak, so I guess I'm nothing special. And yes, we (mystery informants) don't get any additional info D:


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well, I'm assuming that if there are two mafia factions, the opposing faction wouldn't really want Superbird healed... and if the mafia had two doctors, they can communicate to avoid the healer-clash.

I meant that there might be a mafia doctor + an unreliable doctor, though.

But really, informants, since you're not capable of a Stealth Hi Bye, revealing your role is probably not safe. Um.

So anyway. Dunno what Genre Savviness can help with (other than life and everything), but the Magic vs Science of doctorness does raise questions. If there are more than two doctors, say, would a magic healer-clash or a nanomachine healer-clash be perfectly safe? If so, it would be pretty easy to just say "scientific doctors heal Vixie and magical doctors heal Walker" (meaning the mafia targets other people, knowing they're not protected), but it we don't know, then, well.

Also it is somewhat possible that all otherwise role-less innocents are informants or something of that nature, so let's not all reveal ourselves so the mafia can determine the dangerous ones via process of elimination.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

And is that the only information you believe you're going to receive? Because if so then fine, what you've shared is better than nothing and if it's all you're going to get then the mafia doesn't have to worry about you, but if you thought you were going to get more then _why D:_ I've been in games where I wasn't sure whether I should reveal not-immediately-relevant information early because I feared for my life, but, save for me making a tiny footnote about Zhorken, none of you were in immediate danger and I really hope you didn't just make yourselves giant targets for just about no reason.

EDIT: Never mind, ninja'd. But yes, any other informants please shut up until you think your information is actually relevant.


----------



## Mai

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

That's all the information I get, and probably all the rest. Really, I don't see why the mafia would target us, because I have nothing else to give to the innocents. Like you said, I'm not that harmful to the mafia.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yeah, I realized that after Skylark ninja'd my previous post and so I tried to edit it in but got 500-errored out. Dammit forum stop doing that.

Regardless, I too would appreciate it if that's the last we hear from any more Mysterious Informants unless their lives are actually in danger or their information is relevant--aside from the doctor information, nothing posted so far is all that helpful at this point, and Kusari's right that it's just making the mafia's job that much simpler.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

... I'm not even going to ask why you didn't all roleclaim immediately. A decent mafia would pick off the player who roleclaim inspector/doctor roles, not useless innocents...

WELL WHATEVER. SOUNDS LIKE THE DOCTORS ARE IN FOR FUNTIMES! 8D


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

... I'm not even going to ask why you didn't all roleclaim immediately. A decent mafia would pick off the player who roleclaim inspector/doctor roles, not useless innocents...

WELL WHATEVER. SOUNDS LIKE THE DOCTORS ARE IN FOR FUNTIMES! 8D


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

On the other hand, having figured out that informants are a relatively weak role and you can apparently receive the exact same information as other informants, it makes an easy innocent roleclaim for a mafia member to make in a pinch, since they can just be like "yeah my power is Expospeak and I got the same info as those other guys" and there's no easy way to disprove that or, if there really are a bunch of informants, be suspicious of it. Unless the people claiming duplicate roles and information had already cottoned on and were doing just that!

Not really much time and keep getting smacked around by 500 errors, so *lynch joe mama* I guess, and that's about it.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Bump? The thread isn't letting me get to the next page for some reason, which is presumably where my post went.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Somehow, I doubt that Butterfree would give two Mysterious Informants the same information, though, so a roleclaimer would need to give their information.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Skylark said:


> Roleclaiming time. Basically, I got the same info as Zhorken. My power trope is exospeak, so I guess I'm nothing special. And yes, we (mystery informants) don't get any additional info D:


So we suspect Skylark? I agree that it would seem odd for Bachuru to give the same info to multiple people--unless they were people with the same role on different factions.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Ah, but do we suspect Skylark, or do we suspect _Zhorken_ and assume that it didn't occur to Skylark that duplicate info was suspicious? After all, Zhorken was the one who came out and started the whole MI roleclaiming thing when there was precious little need to--possibly an effort to make himself look useful after I made a side comment about him only posting once so far? Dilemma.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yeah, but how would Zhorken know to call that trope/specific information unless his actual role is one that lets him see exactly what another player's initial-game-info PM looks like, which is of course possible but seems a little overpowered/unlikely? I mean, what are the chances of them having the exact same power trope and information gleaned from it if it wasn't a setup, and what are the chances of Zhorken setting it up?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well, we can probably believe Zhorken, Ketsu, and Skylark because they brought new information about informants in general to the table (i.e. the existence of Mysterious Informants, their power as Expospeak and info at the beginning, and no further information (except, duplicate information?)). Depending on how many hidden informants there are, a bunch of people can probably silently confirm or deny the information (probably the former, as nothing was refuted ("what no we get the power of The Reveal") and the informants seem to be common) so they wouldn't be voting to lynch those two, at least.

Actually that means the only other person is Mai. Well, that's probably believable too since Mai seemed fairly confident in convincing people there might be more than one.

Right. Well.

Stopping it before the mafia could get lost in the MI storm is helpful, anyhow.

ETA: >:|


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'm no troper--this game itself has probably shown me more TV Tropes links/pages than I've ever looked at on my own before now--but it doesn't seem like a mysterious informant is all that uncommon/unknown a trope; it also wouldn't be that hard to look at some of the things people have been discussing so far and grab a trope that fits it (e.g. we were discussing a maf doc possibility many, many pages back, probably around the last time Zhorken checked in), and so tell people what they want to hear. Note also that Zhorken never provided a power trope, and that someone else mentioned that part first.

Still, you're right that it is a very risky gambit. Meh. The day will probably end soon since we've got consensus on a lynch, but at some point in the near future it would be nice to hear from either Zhorken or Skylark re: duplicate info.


----------



## Skylark

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Ok. Regarding the duplicate info, I was a bit surprised when I read Zhorken's post. But... I don't think Zhorken's mafia since it posted the exact trope I got. In my defense, I want to remind you about the mafia doctor conversation. I think around page 3? Anyway, when I realized that the thought was being dropped (or stopped talking about), I tried bringing it up again on page 6. However, since I couldn't think of its relevance at that point, I only tried re-bringing it up once. And in my post, since I had no idea what mafia doctors did, you'd notice that I was trying to get info about mafia doctors, to try to see if anything that has happened so far is possibly connected with a mafia doctor.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Either one could have a copy ability? And if you copied something lame like a mysterious informant, you get their piece of information instead of cool things.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'm not going to roleclaim, but I will say that my role grants me a limited form of immunity from Mafia kills during the night phase.

...Butterchuru, are you okay with weird PM shit like you did in Pokemafia?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

"Weird PM shit"? If you mean private communication with other players, no; that's specified in the first post of the thread.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...Butterchuru, are you okay with weird PM shit like you did in Pokemafia?


a) that was me
b) hey pal team vixie was the most awesome


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

_Ack.

What's with the mass Mysterious Informant roleclaim?

What is this i don't even_

Ahem.

So, yeah, I agree with Kusari and Kratos that the other Mysterious Informants, if any, shouldn't roleclaim unless it's vital, since it just lets the Mafia narrow down on the people with useful roles.

I'm pretty sure I already bandwagoned on joe mama earlier so I don't need to do so again.

So this post was pretty much a pointless recapitulation of what people have said anymore. Except at least it shows I'm kind of trying to be active. Oh whatever. Time to click 'Submit Reply'.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

Also, I'm too lazy to go back and count up exactly how many people have roleclaimed, but out of 50 players, 45 are living and of those, 3 have claimed Mysterious Informant and a similarly small handful have either soft- or hard-roleclaimed various other roles. Conclusion = barring an unexpected Alien win, this game is likely to go on for something ridiculous like 10+ in-game Days. Not that we all didn't already know that, but... whew.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

I think that all the people who are claiming Mysterious Informant are most likely telling the truth, as Butterchuru did say in the sign up thread that a lot of people would have Mafia Mook/Vanilla Innocent roles. So I'm guessing that there has to be a few double-ups on the roles?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*

*Final tally: 18 joe mama, 2 abstain, 1 Mawile, 1 Minks.*

The villagers lead *joe mama* to the gallows, and he doesn't even struggle. The execution is so simple and clean as to be almost boring, and after they've searched his house and turned up no indication of mafia activity or Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club membership, they go to bed, disappointed and irritated.

_joe mama is dead. He was not mafia._

You have *48 hours* to send in your night actions.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

When the villagers gather the next morning, they immediately have an eerie feeling that something is very, very wrong.

The first one they find is *Fruity Walkerloops*, who has collapsed in front of his house, his face paper-white but for the blood dripping out of his ear canals. His eyes are open, his mouth fixed in a weirdly triumphant grin.

The mortician finds that unlike Superbird yesterday, he is also suffering from massive internal bleedings unlike anything he's seen before. Ouch.

_Fruity Walkerloops is dead. He was not mafia._

Next, they discover *Mawile*, fast asleep in its bed, except there's a long, serrated kitchen knife sticking out of its back. And its wardrobe, the villagers discover with shock, is filled with expensive Italian suits!

_Mawile is dead. It was mafia._

And finally, as they slowly realize there are still a few people unaccounted for, they rush to the final houses only to discover three unfortunate roleclaimers dead from sudden, mysterious heart attacks.

_Zhorken is dead. He was not mafia._

_Skylark is dead. He was not mafia._

_Mai is dead. It was not mafia._

Discuss! (*48 hours* to start with, as usual.)


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Holy shit. o_o Uh.

Okay, so - that's one mafia down and _four_ innocents. Fuck. And one of them was Walker, which is double-fuck. How the hell did so many people die? :| Well - maybe the roleclaimers had a clause that if they roleclaim, they die? Kinda crappy but plausible, since they all died in the same way. At least we know none of them were mafia... 

Right. Well. Bringing back the discussion from a few pages back, where Mawile was looking like a retarded alien, we now know he wasn't. He was just a retard. Or, he might have been an alien, but uh, he's now a dead one, anyhow. Apparently whenever we decide to wait a day before killing someone, someone else gets to them first...?

Well. I... have nothing else to offer. Meaning I have nothing to offer since I'm pretty much o.o at this. :[


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Oh crap, this isn't good D:
While we did get one Mafia member out of the way, we lost all the Mysterious Informants and our Vigilante. I'm sensing a bit of a pattern here, basically all those who roleclaimed (other than Vixie) had been killed so far. I'm going to assume that Vixie might have been healed by a doctor or protected by a bodyguard?
So if you want to live, _do not roleclaim_ XD

Seeing as all the Mysterious Informants were killed, perhaps they had a bit of a cult-like role? Maybe one of them could have been targeted by a Mafia member and all were killed as a result?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Yeah, I think we should go with "nobody roleclaim". Although there might be a number limit - Ketsu didn't die, after all.

I'm more inclined to believe Ketsu was telling the truth about her role since she was the first to link Expospeak with Mysterious Informant, iirc. Either she was forgotten (if this is the case, sorry Ketsu) by the killer, or protected, or there is that limit; in light of that, I'm willing to bet on it being someone's power.

Since it was basically a mass murder of innocents, it's probably a mafia member or a singleton. Anyway, at least the majority of us are its enemies.

Anyway, other guesses... are probably not much guesswork. Fruity Walkerloops by overdose and Mawile by Fruity Walkerloops sounds most likely. Although Walker's Wonderful Toys are weirdly variable if one caused brain damage and one is a knife. And if Walker was killed by overdose, were there others left to protect Vixie?

Erm, come to think of it, we haven't really seen anyone but sreservoir get shot. Possible significance?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

At the risk of dying horribly tonight...I am also a Mysterious Informant. My information was the Police Are Useless, but are very consistently so.

So if one fesses, not all die. Since I'm clearly still alive.

Alternatively, Butterfree could be fucking with us.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Ew.

I'm not explicitly roleclaiming because I don't want to be autokilled but...



Rai-CH said:


> Seeing as all the Mysterious Informants were killed,


Definitely not all.



Rai-CH said:


> perhaps they had a bit of a cult-like role?


Not according to what I was told.



Rai-CH said:


> Maybe one of them could have been targeted by a Mafia member and all were killed as a result?


Doesn't work like that either.

I won't give my role trope because (A) again, I don't want to be autokilled, and (B) as far as I can tell it's entirely flavor and won't help us with anything except pointing to what tropes might be killing tropes. Which doesn't do us any good when we can just kill them anyway.



			
				Teh Ebil Snorlax said:
			
		

> At the risk of dying horribly tonight...I am also a Mysterious Informant. My information was the Police Are Useless, but are very consistently so.


Ew. So I guess at least one of our Inspectors (and possibly all of them) is the kind who gets the opposite result of the truth?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Poor Inspectors. :( 

And oh my _god_, what the dick? Did we have some Death Note shenanigans going on here? All of them died from heart attacks...?

It is very likely that Walker died of an overdose :( but he managed to kill Mawile first, so that's good! One mafia down! 

@Jack_the_PumpkinKing: ... so you're a Mysterious Informant. *clap* That was very ambiguous. But that means... hmm... will you die during the night now that you've said that? That's an odd power...


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Tailsy said:


> @Jack_the_PumpkinKing: ... so you're a Mysterious Informant. *clap* That was very ambiguous. But that means... hmm... will you die during the night now that you've said that? That's an odd power...


I'm hoping that not actually saying the names of my tropes will save me. (Of course, that's assuming that the people-who-roleclaim-die-of-a-heart-attack is the GM discouraging us from roleclaiming rather than some player's doing, which seemed reasonable until Kratos pointed out Ketsu.)

And there was nothing in our powers to indicate that we'd die upon roleclaim, at least unless it was implied and I didn't catch it.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

That's possible. I hope you're okay! :( I would ask to see your role's flavourtext, but if you'd rather not risk dying...

And yeah, I did notice that the only shooting was res. ... The mafia must reaaaaally suck. Especially since Kratos isn't even dead yet GOD. Silly mafia!

But I think we should try not to place too much significance on the death flavour. Butterfree did say that they wouldn't be reliable. :S


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, the results of last night's inspection are in :| You may rest assured that blazheirio889 is not mafia.



			
				Bachuru said:
			
		

> And finally, as they slowly realize there are still a few people  unaccounted for, they rush to the final houses only to discover three  unfortunate roleclaimers dead from sudden, mysterious heart attacks.


She mentioned roleclaimers specifically and they seemed to die in sync? Perhaps only the Mysterious Informants who _claimed _to be Informants died and there are still others?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, that's a shame if we're not going to get any more information... (mostly because people don't realise that if the innocents win, they still win even if they're dead, but whatever.)

Interesting though. Looks like the flavourtext definitely implies that Walker managed to kill Mawile before his untimely demise. Which is always a plus! Unless it's not true, but it seems odd that he would have a 'triumphant smile' if he missed the target...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

(Jack, that was Kusari who first mentioned Ketsu, fyi, not me--this is the first time I'm posting today.)



			
				Vixie ♥;451417 said:
			
		

> She mentioned roleclaimers specifically and they seemed to die in sync? Perhaps only the Mysterious Informants who _claimed _to be Informants died and there are still others?


But Ketsu didn't die, and she claimed pretty explicitly; in fact, she was the first one to point out the Expospeak power, while Zhorken never did. I'd think that would have made the deaths more likely to be Ketsu-Skylark-Mai as opposed to Zhorken-Skylark-Mai. Hm.

I don't think this was Butterchuru's doing, personally. Again, Ketsu was more detailed than Zhorken was, and if it was just "stop roleclaiming" then by all rights she should have died as well--and I find it hard to believe that a GM would place a limit on the number of players who get modkilled at once (rulebreaking is rulebreaking, after all, and I wouldn't let someone who broke rules keep playing even for one more day). It is probable that the MIs are all linked in some way, but I really can't fathom what that is or why who ends up dead seems to be so selective. Somehow I doubt that that many singletons or mafia factions/mafia killing roles would go after one-shot-power-only-marginally-helpful innocents when they could have tried to pick off someone else, though, so there must have been _some_ reason that three of them died at once. I wonder if there's a killing role that can hit more than one target (presumably a limited number of times)?

I am again going to ask that the MIs _stop claiming_ unless they have something of worth to say; Jack and TES is more than enough for today. Not even any more "well I'm not actually going to _say_ it, but..." claims. I'm now pretty confident that MIs are more or less the "vanilla" roles that were distributed to those without bigger tropes (unless there really is some multi-death clause, which would be... odd for vanilla, but I doubt that that's the case), so there must be others out there. As such, all MIs please shut up and let's see if anything happens to TES and Jack before you all go risking yourselves, too.

Ketsu, do you know why you might have survived (and possibly why any  other MIs might have survived) and not the last three? Jack's not-claim  makes it sound like there wasn't any such information explicitly given,  but I dunno, you are the "lone" survivor...

And Jack, since you've all but claimed anyway, is there any way you can share your information with us without naming the trope itself?

In closing, some observations: Mawile's closet was "filled with expensive Italian suits", but there was no mention of the Legitimate Businessman's Social Club card. Just Butterchuru not bothering to bring it up, or... ?

The police are useless, hrm... that could mean bad news for our inspectors, but it could also mean that they all just have ridiculous restrictions in line with Vixie's. Don't forget that Butterchuru might also have been referring to "police" as something specific and not necessarily just "inspectors"--there could be innocent inspection roles that are not really "police", for example, and they could be more reliable. Not that we can actually tell, but it's a thought.

Walker had massive internal bleeding in addition to Superbird's ear bleedage from yesterday; I wonder what that means? Could that have been healer clash in addition to whoever was responsible for the ears (since now I definitely don't think the ears are indicative of clash--again, what idiot doctor(s) would've targeted outed mafia/alien)?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Hm.  This is really weird.  Well, I'm also of the opinion that ear-bleeding is not healer clash, as that seems more indicative with the internal bleeding bit.  Although I'd like to slap the healer that screwed up...or maybe the mafia-aligned healer decided to double up to get rid of the vigilante.  Or, well, maybe the mafia-healer is the bloody-ears thing, I dunno.

Massive deaths of massive, I have nothing to say except there's a lot of players, and maybe someone has a one-shot kill-three thing (at least, I hope it's one-shot).  Assuming they're mafia-aligned, don't know why they would waste it on the vanilla roles, unless they don't know who the real mafia are, and were targeting those revealed to avoid hitting their own side.

In other news, looks like Vixie was right.  Do we trust her?  I'm inclined to, at least for now.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



ole_schooler said:


> In other news, looks like Vixie was right.  Do we trust her?  I'm inclined to, at least for now.


What I'm curious about is to how it [Mawile] died. It's unlikely the mafia would kill off one of their own, so this suggests the presence of multiple factions or a vigilante. If it were alien, mafia may have double-stabbed to keep it from activating, but the flavour text (Italian suits) suggest it was indeed actually a mafioso. Overdose is also possible but I'm leaning towards unlikely.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I'm inclined to believe Vixie, seeing as Mawile turned up as mafia.

I doubt it was alien now, though, so probably just a very very silly mafioso! It's likely that Walker managed to hit Mawile before being overdosed/hit by an evil vigilante that somehow bypasses healing(?), which may be why there appears to be no mafia death... unless they hit a chain reaction with the MIs, but I don't know about that. 

Although maybe it was alien and just loved to think it was in the mafia. :( aww. 

Well, it would be helpful if someone claimed doctor who healed Walker (if anyone did), but roleclaiming is a baaaaad idea.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I really have no clue why I survived. I wasn't told I couldn't roleclaim or that there was a chain death ala the Lovers. Maybe there's three killing roles in the Mafia? Or three Mafia fractions?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well I don't have any insightful views that haven't been said yet, just really posting for the sake of posting.

Also, is it possible that maybe Mawile was some sort of Mafia-aligned alien role or something? Weird idea, but it seems possible, and the lack of the business card thingy seems like it could be.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I thought activated aliens turned up Mafia when killed anyway. o.o


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Aliens always pop up as Mafia when inspected.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Joo Dee said:


> Personally, I think Dave died protecting someone else. Also, don't aliens appear as mafia when killed? Or is that only when they are inspected?





Bachuru said:


> It's only when they're inspected. Why would a dead alien be wearing an Italian suit?


And only activated aliens show up as mafia when inspected.

Also I don't want to be mistaken for Kratos :( Bad things would happen.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I remind you that just yesterday I explained that if anyone died by an Act of God of any kind, this would be made explicit (as in, instead of "player is dead" I would say "player has been booted from the game for disobeying the rules" or something of the like). All deaths in the game have been caused by players in full accordance with the text of their role PMs, not by the wrath of the GM or some hidden restrictions to any role. If your role PM doesn't say or imply "Bad things will happen if you do X", then you doing X will not in itself make bad things happen.

I might also note that the only reason Mawile wasn't specified to have a Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club business card was that I couldn't be bothered to type up that lengthy link. The lack of it was not a meaningful detail and you did in fact find the suit pockets stuffed with such cards.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Wait a second.

If the Mysterious Informant role for the three victims did work like lovers, wouldn't it make sense for the three of them to all role-claim simultaneously? After all, they would all die together in that case.

There are a lot of varieties of cop roles; I wouldn't be surprised if there were this many.

I think the "don't roleclaim or you'll die at night!" thing is a hoax; if anything I believe the mafia is trying to scare us away from doing so because it makes their job easier. I will roleclaim if necessary to prove this.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I really doubt that. Wouldn't have I died too if we acted like lovers?


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I think the "don't roleclaim or you'll die at night!" thing is a hoax; if anything I believe the mafia is trying to scare us away from doing so because it makes their job easier. I will roleclaim if necessary to prove this.


I'm guessing you're referring to me seeing as I said the whole don't roleclaim thing?
Well, I kinda said it was a bit of a joke because of the little pattern that I noticed. If I was Mafia, I would probably _encourage_ people to roleclaim so then I knew who to target the next night. I think it would be the Mafia's goal to out all the revealed roles first?

However, seeing as Ketsu roleclaimed MI and didn't die, my theory of 'MIs are a cult' is definitely incorrect. If only I picked up on Ketsu's not-death before I posted, I look like an idiot now D:


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> (And Jack, since you've all but claimed anyway, is there any way you can share your information with us without naming the trope itself?


Since Butterchuru has specified that it isn't auto-roleclaim-GM-death, I feel safe saying that I have *Expospeak*. My info is: "In particular, you've heard that language can, in fact, be surprisingly deadly, if employed with enough precision."



Kratos Aurion said:


> (Jack, that was Kusari who first mentioned Ketsu, fyi, not me--this is the first time I'm posting today.)


Sorry. Saw a K with useful information, assumed it was you. Be flattered :)



Ketsu said:


> I really have no clue why I survived. I wasn't told I couldn't roleclaim or that there was a chain death ala the Lovers. Maybe there's three killing roles in the Mafia? Or three Mafia fractions?


Could the chain death be something like anyone else who roleclaims with you dies (but not you)?


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

As I said, there was nothing about chain deaths in my info.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Butterchuru explicitly said that role-specific, suicide-by-God methods would be stated in the role PM. This probably means that, if Ketsu's PM said nothing about her dying, there's nothing special about the informants - they're probably the vanilla innocents, after all. And it's not just an aspect of the game either for the same reason. So surely we should look for powers that would cause this to other people, and assume someone has said power?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I am a mysterious Informant with ExpoSpeak. I didn't die. My info was:

You don't do much, really - but you hang around in all sorts of places and know the talk of the town, and it just might be of use to somebody. Well, you haven't really noticed anything strange, but perhaps that's exactly what's so strange: you'd think there would be gang wars in such a populous town...?


SO I am almost CERTAIN there is only one mafia faction here... Unless someone else takes my info differently...

It was really odd how the Flavour text said 'three roleclaimers' so I think the fact they did led someone to kill them.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Theory that I randomly thought of: maybe Zhorken was an alive-channeler person, explaining how he knew Skylark's role message. Also, what with the 3 MI deaths, is this a case of Anyone Can Die? Maybe they had a time limit to their life and roleclaimed before they did? It's my only explanation for how Ketsu didn't die but everyone else did.

Eh, it's not the best theory, but...


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, this is not pleasant. 

We can safely assume that Walker killed Mawile from the flavor text, but as for the three MIs... 

Could this be the case of I Know Your True Trope? Only those who explicitly roleclaimed could be targeted, which is why three of our MIs are dead. 

And maybe some healer/protector protected Ketsu in an attempt to not overdose Walker or Vixie, so that's why she's still alive. 

Although poor Walker is still dead :(
It's probably safe to assume that he's dead from overdose, since his insides exploded 



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Since Butterchuru has specified that it isn't auto-roleclaim-GM-death, I feel safe saying that I have *Expospeak*. My info is: "In particular, you've heard that language can, in fact, be surprisingly deadly, if employed with enough precision."


So, somebody has a Power Trope that can kill. 

It might be the power that caused the all the bleeding from the ears. 

Maybe I'm reading into this too much, but could this also be evidence for that we might do have a I Know Your True Trope on our hands? Since the language is only deadly if employed with enough precision, it might mean that they need to know precisely where/what the target is before they can kill it. 



Wargle said:


> My info was:
> 
> You don't do much, really - but you hang around in all sorts of places and know the talk of the town, and it just might be of use to somebody. Well, you haven't really noticed anything strange, but perhaps that's exactly what's so strange: you'd think there would be gang wars in such a populous town...?
> 
> SO I am almost CERTAIN there is only one mafia faction here... Unless someone else takes my info differently...


This is actually really useful, probably the most useful flavor text so far. If we know for sure that there's only one mafia faction, that cuts down the possibilities a lot more. 

So, any Vigs out there, if there are any left, _please please please don't role claim_. We're going to need you to kill suspicious alien-like people for us.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Joo Dee said:


> Theory that I randomly thought of: maybe Zhorken was an alive-channeler person, explaining how he knew Skylark's role message. Also, what with the 3 MI deaths, is this a case of Anyone Can Die? Maybe they had a time limit to their life and roleclaimed before they did? It's my only explanation for how Ketsu didn't die but everyone else did.


If their PMs were like Wargle's, then no, since no time limit was mentioned.

Anyhow, re: Jack_the_PumpkinKing's info
If words are causing the ear-bleeding, then we have someone who for some reason killed a known mafia member _and_ the vigilante (assuming the ear bleed + inner damage are from separate causes, although perhaps this means healing fails to block it, or the inner damage wasn't caused by a heal clash after all), which makes the person's side hard to gauge.

Though the most likely victims of the I Know Your True Trope killer are Zhorken, Skylark, and Mai - heart attack victims, with no ear bleeding.

Perhaps there's one that can target you if they know your power trope (could attack any known Mysterious Informant, plus Walker) and one that needs your true trope (who could kill the informants, and Walker, but also Superbird).

Re: Wargle's info

It does look like there's only one mafia faction. Or maybe this is their gang war. And we innocents are the enemy gang.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Kusarigamaitachi said:


> Perhaps there's one that can target you if they know your power trope (could attack any known Mysterious Informant, plus Walker) and one that needs your true trope (who could kill the informants, and Walker, but also Superbird).


This also might explain why Vixie is not dead; she never told us her Power Trope.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Kusarigamaitachi said:


> If their PMs were like Wargle's, then no, since no time limit was mentioned.


That's what I'm getting at, though. What if their PMs weren't like Wargle's? No sense guessing, though.

Vixie never told us any of her tropes, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Joo Dee said:


> That's what I'm getting at, though. What if their PMs weren't like Wargle's? No sense guessing, though.
> 
> Vixie never told us any of her tropes, if I remember correctly.


I am Captain Obvious, I said. Although, no, I didn't give my power trope. Please note I am not to be confused with Captain Oblivious, or Inspector Oblivious for that matter, which I think would have made more sense, but hey.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

On that note, Vixie, do you have any information for us?

Also, we need to figure out a better system for the healers.  I think it's fairly obvious that Walker was overdosed, but it's impossible to tell if that was because of a healer healing the wrong person, someone re-directing a healer, or an innocent healer and a mafia healer going after the same person (I'm betting on the latter).  If one healer reveled, then the unreveled could heal them, and they could explicitly heal someone else.  However, if there's only one healer, then the reveled will be Mafia-ganked, and if there are two and the mafia-healer is still around, the mafia-healer would double up on whoever is to be healed/the reveled healer.  If we go back to the "magic heal this one, tech heal that one," we still run the risk of repeating what happened last night. 

Oh, and we should pick someone to lynch, for sure.  Eventually.  Gah, so many posts...


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Vixie already said at the start of the day phase that blazheirio889 was innocent.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

There's also a number-based restriction about whom the powers can be used on. Each time a new person is examined, it's also a clue as to what that is, no? So far it's
32. Tailsy
1. Mawile
49. blazheirio889
all somehow determined by choosing to investigate Tailsy first.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Vixie, I'm suspicious. There's no pattern to the numbers here, I don't know why you would be given such a bizarre number pattern with a trope like Captain Obvious, and I don't know why you wouldn't be allowed to tell us your pattern.

Also, where is Blazhy? She hasn't posted here as far I remember.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I've actually been keeping up with this game, but it goes so fast and it's so hectic. :x Whenever I think of something to say, someone says it before me. 

Vixie said that her role PM explicitly stated she wasn't allowed to reveal her inspecting patterns.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Since information is golden in a game like this, I've got something to say. I think I will non-specifically roleclaim now. I've got a pretty reliable source of info that I've been tapping for a while now.

I've been able to determine the following for now:

[1] There is definitely more than one healer.

[2] There is a player who can be at least loosely called an alien.

So, since I'm too lazy to read the last couple of pages thoroughly rather out of loop with what's been going on, I'm curious as to the more experienced players' opinions on this info. :/
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AccidentalInnuendo


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

So are you claiming Oracle-or-some-variant-thereof?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I'm not saying that I'm _not. _(I'm trying to be careful about the autodying feature. :'\)


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

We already knew there was more than one healer; we'd like to know if they're both still alive.  Or is that what you meant?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

They were all still alive when I got the info around a day ago, yes; unless they've died since the question was answered then they're still out there.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

... I'm pretty sure there's more like 5-6 healers. 2 healers in a 50-man game? I think not.


----------



## baiyune

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Okay, sorry I'm a bit late everyone. Blazhy's right, it gets really complicated really fast in here.

So, uh. I, too, have some information ... not much though, and there's a good chance it's not very helpful. Do you guys want it? (Sorry for the vagueness by the way, I'm really paranoid about roleclaiming if you guys don't think it'll help.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I assume, Foamy, that you don't have any restrictions on your ability and that you'll be able to ask more questions tonight, correct? I'd like to know what happened with the three claimed mysterious informant deaths last night, maybe whether we are justified in all this paranoia about roleclaiming. The alien news is a little disconcerting, hm. Did you just ask about the existence of such a role, or do you know anything else about it?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Out of curiosity, did any of the Mysterious Informants get any restrictions on who they could inspect?

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Kusarigamaitachi said:


> There's also a number-based restriction about whom the powers can be used on. Each time a new person is examined, it's also a clue as to what that is, no? So far it's
> 32. Tailsy
> 1. Mawile
> 49. blazheirio889
> all somehow determined by choosing to investigate Tailsy first.





Karkat Vantas said:


> Vixie, I'm suspicious. There's no pattern to the numbers here, I don't know why you would be given such a bizarre number pattern with a trope like Captain Obvious, and I don't know why you wouldn't be allowed to tell us your pattern.


Um? It seems obvious to me (right I clicked over to tvtropes to find something punderful to link 'obvious' and 'Captain Obvious' and only now clicked back here forty-five minutes later; not trying _that_ one again) that going from 1 to 49 (seeing how 50 is dead) would result in the next one to be inspected being 2 (Blastoise), the one after that 48 (Espeon), etc, allowing for deaths along the way. Perhaps as the first choice was even, that decided that the next one would be odd, i.e. start from the top? Can you confirm/deny this hypothesis, Vixchan? :3

Not much more to say -- I don't have an inforole (well, not in the traditional sense -- I have information, but iiiit wouldn't be particularly helpful and yeah i'm not about to out myself :B), and though I may not add much to the conversations, I'm still reading them every day! o/


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I thought the MI roles were given a fxed amount of information at the start of the game by the GM, which could be shared with everyone else if/when the MI chose to. Rather than it being some kind of inspector role, where they chose who to investigate on a nightly basis. 

Is that right, or am I not reading things right? This game moves so fast, I'm losting track of what all these roles are, and I don't fancy trawling back through pages and pages of discussion.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Midnight said:


> Um? It seems obvious to me (right I clicked over to tvtropes to find something punderful to link 'obvious' and 'Captain Obvious' and only now clicked back here forty-five minutes later; not trying _that_ one again) that going from 1 to 49 (seeing how 50 is dead) would result in the next one to be inspected being 2 (Blastoise), the one after that 48 (Espeon), etc, allowing for deaths along the way. Perhaps as the first choice was even, that decided that the next one would be odd, i.e. start from the top? Can you confirm/deny this hypothesis, Vixchan? :3


That just seems like an awfully convoluted pattern to me. If we were going for something obvious, why not start with number 1, then 2, then 3, etc.?


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> That just seems like an awfully convoluted pattern to me. If we were going for something obvious, why not start with number 1, then 2, then 3, etc.?


Well, no, I can't connect how it would be related to 'Captain Obvious', but. I'm using inductive deductive _inductive_ reasoning! It's convoluted, yes, but it fits a pattern.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Out of curiosity, did any of the Mysterious Informants get any restrictions on who they could inspect?


Doesn't work like that, not an inspecting/oracle role. Just vanilla innocents with sometimes-informative flavor text.



Dannichu said:


> I thought the MI roles were given a fxed amount of information at the start of the game by the GM, which could be shared with everyone else if/when the MI chose to. Rather than it being some kind of inspector role, where they chose who to investigate on a nightly basis.


This is true.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Lessee, the usual. People roleclaiming and me being confused. :'D

On Vixie's number restriction: The only thing I can think of is the two digits being subtracted or something, like 3-2=1. 1=01, and 0-1= -1, so if you go backwards this could plausibly match up with blazhy. But then this probably isn't right because then people with numbers like 27 would never be inspectable.

On the roleclaimers dying: The idea that there is someone who needs a trope name/both tropes to kill sounds plausible. Maybe they have to target people by saying, for example, "I will kill Captain Obvious who has this power" rather than saying "I will target Vixie."


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> I assume, Foamy, that you don't have any restrictions on your ability and that you'll be able to ask more questions tonight, correct? I'd like to know what happened with the three claimed mysterious informant deaths last night, maybe whether we are justified in all this paranoia about roleclaiming. The alien news is a little disconcerting, hm. Did you just ask about the existence of such a role, or do you know anything else about it?


I can ask more, yes, but only yes/no questions with no direct answers as to a person's role. :'\ Something like 'did the mysterious informants die due to the effect of their own flavor text?' should do?

Yeah, I could only ask whether or not there _was _an alien-esque role. I can ask more questions about it now that I know there is one, though!


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Hmm... (I'MMA BAAAACK~) *Joe Mama* seems a good idea to lynch. Like Rai-CH said, if he is Mafia, we've killed a Mafia, but since he doesn't send in night actions according to Rai-CH, Joe Mama seems a good choice to lynch.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Grammar Nazi said:


> Hmm... (I'MMA BAAAACK~) *Joe Mama* seems a good idea to lynch. Like Rai-CH said, if he is Mafia, we've killed a Mafia, but since he doesn't send in night actions according to Rai-CH, Joe Mama seems a good choice to lynch.


... What? joe mama was lynched yesterday. Uh. What. 

I really have nothing to add to the conversation (numbers are a great way of turning off my brain), sorry. :[


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Grammar Nazi said:


> Hmm... (I'MMA BAAAACK~) *Joe Mama* seems a good idea to lynch. Like Rai-CH said, if he is Mafia, we've killed a Mafia, but since he doesn't send in night actions according to Rai-CH, Joe Mama seems a good choice to lynch.


W-what are you even talking about. o.o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I think that  she was looking a page or two back on accident. :'\


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

...oopsies. :/ I've been gone for a few days.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I don't think we'll be able to figure out Vixie's restriction anytime soon, and it probably won't be that helpful if we do figure it out, so let's just leave it alone now, yes? 



Foamy said:


> I can ask more, yes, but only yes/no questions with no direct answers as to a person's role. :'\ Something like 'did the mysterious informants die due to the effect of their own flavor text?' should do?
> 
> Yeah, I could only ask whether or not there _was _an alien-esque role. I can ask more questions about it now that I know there is one, though!


Hrm, I think it's pretty safe to assume that they didn't die due to their flavor text, so maybe "Did the mysterious informants die due to having roleclaimed" or something like that might help a bit more. Since their flavor text didn't say anything about their dying after roleclaiming, it's probably fine. 

And now we know that there's an alien-thing... That's not going to be fun. Especially since I'm super alien-paranoid. 

Also, we should start lynching someone soon if we want to lynch today.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Here! Honestly though, I don't have much to say. Too bad.

The number-based restriction seems really strange. If there is some sort of pattern then we should wait till more people are inspected.

Lynching is a bit hard right now, since there's nobody really suspicious.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

And, if Foamy dies tonight, we can assume that the answer is "Yes, and this killer is mafia."

If we combine the apparent requirement for precision and that there's a roleclaim killer, wouldn't it make more sense for it to be more like "I kill Zhorken, who is a Mysterious Informant with the power of Expospeak"? Being able to just guess at roles/powers/combinations and killing whomever happens to have those seems too powerful, unless there's some sort of clause (e.g. "Get it wrong and die.")


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

So, let's see, it's been well over forty-eight hours with no declared extensions. Are we lynching someone today? :x


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Littlestream hasn't said much, so I think we'll go with her for now.

I would like it if a vanilla townie would roleclaim; all we've gotten so far are Mysterious Informants and Vixie, which leads me to believe that all of our vanilla roles are Mysterious Informants.

I'm not a vanilla townie, but my power isn't particularly helpful to anyone but myself.

EDIT: Which means *"lynch Littlestream"*, basically.


----------



## Minkow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Actually, to hell with this. I'm very curious about how most of the MIs died in one night. 
So I'm roleclaiming. My role is a Body Double and my power is Decoy Getaway.
Since I have two lives right now and I'm not that active anyways, if I don't die tonight it's probably not a role that only attacks people who have roleclaimed power tropes.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Of course, that person could just now choose not to kill anyone in hopes that more people will be confident enough to roleclaim.

A couple of days or so later, ten more innocents die.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

And kinda roleclaim from Blasty Butch That guy Foamy as Oracle.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Extension by *24 hours* due to a lack of votes.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Eh, we're not really getting anywhere at the moment, might as well lynch another inactive. 

Lynch *Littlestream*.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Bleh! I hope things are just as interesting tomorrow.

Voting to lynch *Littlestream*.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

*Littlestream*


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

*Littlestream*.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

*Littlestream*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

*Littlestream*. Meh.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Kinda pointless now, since Littlestream is basically dead anyway, but.

*Littlestream*

Let's hope we get some clues tomorrow...


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Right, *Littlestream* it is. Just glad we're not discussing numbers anymore.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

*Littlestream.*


----------



## Littlestream

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Wow... Sorry about my inactivity, but I'm not helpful anyway. I'm just a vanilla townie. If you want to know, my role trope is Non Action Guy, and my power trope is What Kind of Lame Power is Heart Anyway. I know I'm useless, but you don't want an innocent dead, do you?

I was inactive for school related reasons.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I can confirm that Littlestream is a vanilla townie. I am one, and those tropes are correct.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, either they're both Mafia or both innocents.  At least they've posted.

You know who hasn't posted, or even viewed the thread? Big Red Cherry Bomb. Flower Doll and Worst Username Ever have viewed but not posted.  Makes me a little suspicious of Karkat Vantas, really, as they choose to lynch someone less active rather than an inactive.  Eh, I'll go with *Big Red Cherry Bomb* for now.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I don't see the point of lynching someone who hasn't viewed the thread at all. Doesn't the fact that they don't know what's going on make them less of a threat? Also, it's possible that Big Red Cherry Bomb browses on invisible.

Although actually wait that means they might've viewed the thread but not posted, so that wouldn't make them any different from the other two you've mentioned...all right, *Big Red Cherry Bomb*.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Big Red Cherry Bomb has browsed the thread; they're set to invisible so only the mods can see. 

Hm. I'm going to keep my original vote, purely on suspicion that you both could just be trope-savvy mafia.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Technically, Littlestream could be lying and EE could be using this as an opportunity to prove themselves innocent. It's a possibility, though I don't think it's the case here, we should at least be aware of it.

Also, BRCB browses on invisible, so if they've viewed the thread we wouldn't know.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 2]*



Bachuru said:


> When people don't appear on the "who read this thread" list, it's highly likely that it's just because they were invisible. Don't use absence of evidence as evidence of absence.


In other news, hm. So it's possible that the mysterious informants aren't the game's vanilla townies after all and are in fact power roles. Power roles of limited use, but power roles none the less.

This is, of course, assuming that Littlestream and EE are telling the truth. Now, we could just ask all of the not-action guys to roleclaim, but perhaps it would be simpler to just leave the votes as they stand and lynch Littlestream? Yes, we're all going to feel bad if it's an innocent, but if it is then that (probably) confirms EE as an innocent and proves that that is the actual vanilla role description. If Littlestream is innocent then we get back on track tomorrow and lynch Cherry, or maybe Karkat or someone if you're all that suspicious of him; if Littlestream is mafia, we're good to lynch EE the next day.

And at any rate, I highly doubt that BRCB will get enough votes/enough people will change their votes in time to prevent Littlestream's lynch anyway. If fewer people had voted for it then I'd be all for taking the pressure off, but at this point it's inevitable and we might as well milk it for whatever information we can.


----------



## Littlestream

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I have to agree with Kratos Aurion's plan (other than not wanting out so early), but I'll warn you that you still can't be totally sure of EE's innocence, because she could be using my roleclaim to fake her own innocence.

I'm going to die anyway, but at least I can try. Guess I'll vote to *lynch Big Red Cherry Bomb.* Keep an eye on Karkat Vantas for me, he's suspicious. Good Luck!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I think I might as well confirm it: like Minkow, I also have a Body Double. I already hinted towards this way before she roleclaimed (claiming I had a limited form of immunity), so don't pull that one on me.

Sorry, Littlestream. I tried to find someone on the list that I knew didn't browse on invisible and would be generally inactive; unfortunately I had to pick you. Sorry!


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

*FINAL TALLY: 10 Littlestream, 3 Big Red Cherry Bomb.*

Littlestream doesn't struggle as it is dragged up to the gallows, having calmly accepted its fate. Doubt flickers across the faces of some of the villagers as the executioner opens the trapdoor and Littlestream falls, its neck snapping with a loud crack.

There is silence as the body swings lazily back and forth in the wind. Somebody suggests they go search its house and belongings, and no one is particularly surprised when they turn up no suits or business cards at all.

_Littlestream is dead. It was not mafia._

You have *48 hours* to send in your night actions.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

The next day, *Lupine Volt* is missing.

The villagers do find a peculiar blood splatter and what look like pieces of organs getting torn apart by wild dogs in the residential neighborhood, however, and conclude that since nobody else appears to have any blood or organs missing after the night, that must be Lupine Volt's remains.

Daring to hope that Lupine Volt was yet another one of those mysterious yet convenient mafia deaths they've been having (and perhaps slightly biased by the knowledge that he had a _really_ nice TV), they look eagerly through his stuff, only to disappointedly find no suspicious business cards or suits at all. They now feel slightly more guilty about nabbing all his furniture. Slightly.

_Lupine Volt is dead. He was not mafia._

*48 hours* to discuss.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Hmm, Lupine Volt sounds like an odd target to me. They haven't really contributed much recently, so it's not like they were a huge threat. However, the whole thing in the flavour text about him getting his organs torn apart by wild dogs doesn't sound like a Mafia death. Perhaps we have another vigilante with some sort of control over animals?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I'm aware that I'm lookin a bit suspicious, but I can prove I'm not mafia-aligned. Minks isn't dead, I'll prove my innocence by posting my role PM and asking her to confirm it.



			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You have a *Body Double*. Your power is *Decoy Getaway*. Your double is sure to take any fall for you - but unfortunately, you only have one double, and thanks to modern ID checks, you aren't safe from public lynchings. Better not get lynched, then. You will be notified if/when your double dies.
> 
> You are aligned with the innocents. You win when all the mafia killing roles are dead.


This is accurate, yes?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Dunno, maybe the mafia has a Nice Doggy, though. Wouldn't put it aside...

But yes, Lupine Volt seems a bit random o.o But at least there was only one death today! That's always good, if we do have multiple mafia factions or whatever. *nod*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Um... gonna state the obvious, but torn-to-pieces doesn't match the gunshot killings the Mafia's been (presumably) doing, so I'm guessing this is a non-Mafia killer. That means we maybe have a Mafia who's not sending in their actions (although I think I remember Bachuru saying she'd randomize a Mafia nonaction?), lucky healers, lucky Bulletproofs, lucky some other role I haven't thought of... or multiple aliens. Grrr.

On the other hand, it looks like our roleclaim-killer does not strike again, thankfully. Unless (as somebody stated before) he's giving us a false sense of security so more people can roleclaim.

Lupine Volt, on first glance, doesn't appear to have been active recently so I guess we've got either a Mafia-aligned (but apparently not specifically Mafia, per the flavor text) killer who's for some reason not targeting active players, or an innocent-aligned killer who's getting rid of dead weight.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Speaking of Bulletproofs, I would like to say I was not hit this night.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

All night actions that aren't completely optional - i.e. everything that isn't something like a one-use-only thing - get randomized if none is sent in, unless the player has specified a particular default action.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Lupine Volt, on first glance, doesn't appear to have been active recently so I guess we've got either a Mafia-aligned (but apparently not specifically Mafia, per the flavor text) killer who's for some reason not targeting active players, or an innocent-aligned killer who's getting rid of dead weight.


Another possibility is that there's an innocent-aligned killer who thought that they might have found a Mafia member. Sometimes the ones who talk at the start but say nothing after the first few days become suspicious of being mafia.

That or Butterchuru just added that flavour text to completely throw us off and the same Mafia member(s) were behind last night's killing.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Contributan'. Negrek is in the clear. As for the death, I have absolutely no idea. Lupine Volt seems to be an odd target for mafia, but if it wasn't mafia, where did mafia's kill go?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

We don't have a way to know whether or not the flavor text is meaningful or not, but I do think it is. Note that the body wasn't identifiable, just that Lupine Volt was missing. Maybe that's a red herring, but who knows?

Also, does the really nice TV mean anything?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

The remains are definitely Lupine Volt's, and the TV is silly flavor.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Could it be possible that the mafia are just inactive and Lupin Volt is the randomized result of their lack of night actions? 

And it could be possible that Lupin Volt was shot and then left to the dogs. Since his organs are kind of all over the place, it'd be hard to see that the cause of death is a bullet wound. 

asdfasdfasdf at least all our important people (Vixie and the rest) are still alive. 

Also, continuing yesterday's discussion: BRCB, it seems like we're going to lynch you today if we don't get any more clues and you don't speak up soon. So, please try to defend yourself if you're innocent.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

BCRB does sound like a good choice to lynch. We don't know for certain if she's viewed the topic yet (due to using invisible mode), but I don't think she's contributed to any discussions which isn't exactly any help to us :/


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Big Red Cherry Bomb's last activity was before the day phase started, so perhaps we should give them a second before we just decide to lynch randomly?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I'm not going to bother restating the obvious or talking in circles; I can, however, tell you that Big Red Cherry Bomb has not viewed the thread since the fourth. Give her time to notice that the day has started before jumping the gun. I'm all for lynching her if she does view it and still has nothing to say, however.

EDIT: fuck you Tailsy. damn ninjrs.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Eh...Foamy, what did you ask last night with your oracle-powers?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

So:

32. Tailsy
1. Mawile
49. blazheirio889
45. Negrek

Well... if you nickname blazhy, they all have six letters?

"A peculiar blood spatter" doesn't particularly sound like the dogs actually _killed_ Lupine Volt (well, it could mean anything, but), so it's possible that they're just feasting on a convenient meal. But this covers up any mysterious internal bleeds as well as heart attacks and conventional weapons.

Also, despite res's gun, we don't know that the mafia actually shoots people. Each member could be a different trope, with a different method of killing, so we'd have to figure out if there's a pattern for a death with a single instance per night, between two mafia deaths. So. Yes.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Joo Dee said:


> Eh...Foamy, what did you ask last night with your oracle-powers?


I was going with Crazy Linoone's 'Did the mysterious informants die due to having roleclaimed?', but that wasn't specific enough so I asked 'Did they die as a result of the roleclaim itself, as opposed to someone else killing them for roleclaiming?' to which the answer was 'no'. :-\


----------



## Minkow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I'm aware that I'm lookin a bit suspicious, but I can prove I'm not mafia-aligned. Minks isn't dead, I'll prove my innocence by posting my role PM and asking her to confirm it.
> 
> 
> This is accurate, yes?


This is very accurate, the exact same PM I recieved.
On that note, I haven't died last night.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

So more roleclaims?! 

We have Mysterious Informants, Body Doubles, What Kind of Lame Power is Heart Anyway, a non-specific inspector... what else was there?

I think I'll go ahead and roleclaim: I'm a Non Action Guy and my power is What Kind of Lame Power is Heart Anyway? I think my power is to give moral support or something.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Foamy said:


> I was going with Crazy Linoone's 'Did the mysterious informants die due to having roleclaimed?', but that wasn't specific enough so I asked 'Did they die as a result of the roleclaim itself, as opposed to someone else killing them for roleclaiming?' to which the answer was 'no'. :-\


What do you mean by not specific enough? Does that mean that God (Butterchuru) told you that it wasn't specific enough and told you to ask again, or did you just felt that it wasn't specific enough because your brain said so?

Because if it's the first, we can pretty much safely assume that there's someone who can kill anyone they know the tropes of. 



			
				Minks said:
			
		

> This is very accurate, the exact same PM I recieved.
> On that note, I haven't died last night.


Do you mean that your body double/second life thing hasn't died last night? Because it's kind of obvious that you're not dead, seeing that your name is not crossed out on the list and nobody found your body...

Well, since BCRB is sorta inactive right now, let's ask Emerald Espeon, whom we also suspected yesterday. So, Emerald Espeon, do you have any proof that you're innocent or any clues as to who the mafia might be? 

Also, more conspiracy theories: Minks and Karkat Vantas are lovers and secretly plotted this conversation out so they would both seem innocent. 

"A peculiar blood spatter" sounds like it could be related to the very very gory deaths we had a while ago. Maybe that's the mafia's current signature killing method now, now that the gun-shooting one has (most probably) been bodyguard-killed.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> What do you mean by not specific enough? Does that mean that God (Butterchuru) told you that it wasn't specific enough and told you to ask again, or did you just felt that it wasn't specific enough because your brain said so?
> 
> Because if it's the first, we can pretty much safely assume that there's someone who can kill anyone they know the tropes of.


The first, yeah. She was all 'clarify the meaning of 'due to', so yeah. :-/


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

A question containing something like "because of" or "due to" is inherently vague; how far are you going to stretch the chain of causality? (If a guy gets shot, did he die "because of" intensive blood loss? Because he was hit by a bullet? Because a gun discharged while pointed at him? Because the woman holding the gun decided to pull the trigger? Because she was his wife and had just caught him in bed with another woman? Because he was cheating on her? Because events in his youth gave him a compulsive need for danger in his sex life that wasn't satisfied by the safety of sleeping with his wife?) Personally, as a GM, I would always ask for something more specific if I got such a question, more to make sure the asker knows exactly what question I'm answering than anything else.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



> Because if it's the first, we can pretty much safely assume that there's someone who can kill anyone they know the tropes of.


This and the fact the MIs who were killed a few nights back died of "mysterious heart attacks" suggests a very Death Note-y-type power. I Know Your True Name, perhaps?
If that is the case, there's no limit on how many times the Death Note can be used, so maybe it's best if we stop roleclaiming, at least as explicitly as we have been?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Well, since BCRB is sorta inactive right now, let's ask Emerald Espeon, whom we also suspected yesterday. So, Emerald Espeon, do you have any proof that you're innocent or any clues as to who the mafia might be?


No, I have no proof, but possibly Seritinajii could confirm this:



			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> You are a *Non Action Guy*. Your power is *What Kind Of Lame Power Is Heart Anyway*. You don't do anything special, but you can give moral support.
> 
> You are aligned with the innocents. You win when all the mafia killing roles are dead.


Also:



Foamy said:


> I was going with Crazy Linoone's 'Did the mysterious informants die due to having roleclaimed?', but that wasn't specific enough so I asked 'Did they die as a result of the roleclaim itself, as opposed to someone else killing them for roleclaiming?' to which the answer was 'no'. :-\


Didn't Butterfree already confirm during the day yesterday that the Mysterious Informants would have known if they were going to die as a result of their roleclaims? Or am I misunderstanding the question and the meaning of "as a result of"?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



> Didn't Butterfree already confirm during the day yesterday that the Mysterious Informants would have known if they were going to die as a result of their roleclaims?


I confirmed that if any role had some strings attached that caused them to automatically die upon roleclaiming (or automatically have a chance to die upon roleclaiming, or in general have anything bad happen automatically if they roleclaimed), this would have been noted in their role PMs, yes.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Emerald has the right Role PM, that's it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Well, since BCRB is sorta inactive right now, let's ask Emerald Espeon, whom we also suspected yesterday. So, Emerald Espeon, do you have any proof that you're innocent or any clues as to who the mafia might be?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't we only suspicious of her on the condition that Littlestream flipped mafia? Not that anyone is truly cleared until the game is over, but since she and Littlestream effectively confirmed one another as vanilla town, and then Littlestream flipped "not mafia"... and now that Seritinajii is claiming the same thing... it's not likely that they were _all_ mafia making up a safeclaim, because, well, Littlestream very clearly wasn't mafia. :/



> Also, more conspiracy theories: Minks and Karkat Vantas are lovers and secretly plotted this conversation out so they would both seem innocent.


Assuming standard-esque roles (dangerous, I know), at least one of the lovers _is_ innocent anyway, and as long as the other lover isn't mafia then they have no reason to try and pretend anything. They just need to not do something phenomenally stupid so they don't drag one another down; drawing attention to themselves and creating the potential for doubt (and thus the potential for lynching) strikes me as approaching phenomenally stupid. It's really more likely that they are both body doubles.


----------



## Minkow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Do you mean that your body double/second life thing hasn't died last night? Because it's kind of obvious that you're not dead, seeing that your name is not crossed out on the list and nobody found your body...
> 
> Also, more conspiracy theories: Minks and Karkat Vantas are lovers and secretly plotted this conversation out so they would both seem innocent.


I never got a PM saying I've died, so my double hasn't died yet.
And since Karkat Vantas copy-pasted his role PM, I can screenshot mine if you really want. And like Kratos Aurion said, we really wouldn't need to draw attention to ourselves if we were lovers.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Screenshots of role PMs are illegal evidence in mafia. The whole point of the game is that you never know if anyone's telling the truth about what they claim to be. Being able to conclusively prove that you're not lying renders the entire game trivial.

Now, of course, screenshots can be faked, so they aren't actually conclusive evidence anyway (this means that, although Minks did make a screenshot and you might have seen it before I edited it out, this is not actually proof of anything). However, once screenshots are allowed, people have to be expending a frustrating amount of time and energy faking them just to not immediately come under suspicion for not being able to show a screenshot. That only makes the game less fun for everyone. Hence, no screenshots.

Copy-pasting role PMs is something of a gray area, but I've been letting you get away with it simply because they're so _easy_ to fake, especially in a game with secret roles (where you can simply make up a role, instead of having to claim one some player really has and will be able to contradict you on) and after one person has revealed their role PM already (giving everyone else a believable innocent template to work with).


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I don't think there's a Death Note power. Minks and I should be dead if that's the case, since neither of our duplicates have been hit.

As for the theory that they can hold off on killing roleclaimers... So you're suggesting that there's a role that can potentially kill off ten townies in one night? They're not going to be hitting any mafia members with a power like that. It's a matter of basic game balance; there can't be an anti-town role that powerful.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I don't think there's a Death Note power. Minks and I should be dead if that's the case, since neither of our duplicates have been hit.

As for the theory that they can hold off on killing roleclaimers... So you're suggesting that there's a role that can potentially kill off ten townies in one night? They're not going to be hitting any mafia members with a power like that. It's a matter of basic game balance; there can't be an anti-town role that powerful.


----------



## Minkow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Bachuru said:


> Screenshots of role PMs are illegal evidence in mafia. The whole point of the game is that you never know if anyone's telling the truth about what they claim to be. Being able to conclusively prove that you're not lying renders the entire game trivial.
> 
> Now, of course, screenshots can be faked, so they aren't actually conclusive evidence anyway (this means that, although Minks did make a screenshot and you might have seen it before I edited it out, this is not actually proof of anything). However, once screenshots are allowed, people have to be expending a frustrating amount of time and energy faking them just to not immediately come under suspicion for not being able to show a screenshot. That only makes the game less fun for everyone. Hence, no screenshots.
> 
> Copy-pasting role PMs is something of a gray area, but I've been letting you get away with it simply because they're so _easy_ to fake, especially in a game with secret roles (where you can simply make up a role, instead of having to claim one some player really has and will be able to contradict you on) and after one person has revealed their role PM already (giving everyone else a believable innocent template to work with).


I'm sorry, that was probably just sheer ignorance on my part for not noticing it earlier.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> As for the theory that they can hold off on killing roleclaimers... So you're suggesting that there's a role that can potentially kill off ten townies in one night? They're not going to be hitting any mafia members with a power like that. It's a matter of basic game balance; there can't be an anti-town role that powerful.


Roles like that do exist in other games, though. The arsonist, for example--each night that player douses one target with gasoline, and then on a later night they can choose to ignite all doused players and kill them all at once. I don't know that that role is terribly common, but it exists. The catch is that there's always a pro-town role to keep it in check (e.g., a firefighter with the ability to remove the gasoline from a doused target). So the role may very well work that way if there's some sort of protective role to counterbalance it. I have no idea what that role might be, though.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

come on dammit


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Post showed up.

But what could counter a roleclaim killer?

Besides, an arsonist is more or less a delayed vig. A roleclaim killer could potentially kill ten people on Night 1; the arsonist can only douse one person a night.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

It could, but it would depend on exactly how that role worked. Can they only kill a certain number at a time? Is it restricted to exactly the people that roleclaimed, or can it hit anyone/everyone with that role regardless of which ones have yet to claim (that one's pretty much ruled out)? This game has had an unusually high number of roleclaims within the first three days; while games with secret roles are likely to involve a lot of claiming, this many people this soon is... unexpected.

Honestly, though, I think people are a little too attached to the idea that it's a roleclaim-specific killer anyway. Why can't it just be a general killer that can hit more than one person at once (probably with some sort of limit) and thought that those three would continue to be more useful than they probably would have? I think someone mentioned that idea before, but it seems to have been swept under the rug by the possibility that the roleclaims themselves had something to do with the deaths, as opposed to the roleclaims simply making them a target for someone who misunderstood how limited the mysterious informant role was or something.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I was thinking that possibly the three Mysterious Informant deaths weren't because of a roleclaim-killer that's still among us, but as a result of Superbird's death. It seems possible that there could be a Mafia-aligned role that causes something to happen after it dies, maybe after some sort of delay. Superbird did say that bad things would happen if he died, although I'm not sure if that was just if he was lynched or if he died at night as well (or if that was true at all). I'm pretty sure he was purposely trying to look suspicious, and he had a specific condition saying he wasn't allowed to roleclaim (more specifically, he wasn't allowed to reveal his power trope). That most likely means that there was a reason that he would want to roleclaim, even though he was Mafia - probably his death would be advantageous in some way. After that, though, he did try to dissuade us from lynching him. That could have been a trick, but it might mean that his effect could have been activated during the night and not just from a lynch. (It's kind of odd that he would try to convince us not to lynch him after what seemed like trying to get himself lynched, so _mayyyyybe_ that was even a trick to make us try to think he was trying to make us not lynch him so that we would in fact lynch him! Or MAYBE yeah I'll stop now)

Hm, I can't really think of a power that could have caused three roleclaimers to die the night after, so I guess that's not _likely_, but it's just a thought. These are experimental roles, after all...


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Oh, like Destiny Bond! Maybe Superbird linked with the three MIs at the beginning of the game somehow, but his death caused a delayed death or something?

I DON'T KNOW BUT THAT SOUNDS AWESOME AND RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I thought it might have something to do with lynching votes, but I just looked back and while Zhorken voted for Superbird's lynching, Mai supported the lynching but abstained and Skylark seemed to support the lynching but never actually voted anything. I'm not really sure how else Superbird could have had some influence on their deaths since they roleclaimed after he died, unless his death gives the Mafia some sort of extra chain roleclaim killing or something. But I'm pretty sure Superbird's death must have done _something_, whether it had to do with the MI deaths or not.

EDIT: Zhorken was the last to vote Superbird, anyway, although I guess that can't really matter unless Superbird had some really obscure power.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Maybe Superbird's role was something completely bizarre like he could pick a number of people at the start of the game, and when he died, they died a few days later? (dunno if there's a trope for that) And it just happened that the people he picked were all Mysterious Informants? It kinda corresponds to how not all the MIs died that night.

It's highly unlikely, but I wanted to put _something_ out there.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Bachuru said:


> A question containing something like "because of" or "due to" is inherently vague; how far are you going to stretch the chain of causality? (If a guy gets shot, did he die "because of" intensive blood loss? Because he was hit by a bullet? Because a gun discharged while pointed at him? Because the woman holding the gun decided to pull the trigger? Because she was his wife and had just caught him in bed with another woman? Because he was cheating on her? Because events in his youth gave him a compulsive need for danger in his sex life that wasn't satisfied by the safety of sleeping with his wife?) Personally, as a GM, I would always ask for something more specific if I got such a question, more to make sure the asker knows exactly what question I'm answering than anything else.


Dammit, that means my hypothesis is wrong. Oh well. 



Kratos Aurion said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't we only suspicious of her on the condition that Littlestream flipped mafia? Not that anyone is truly cleared until the game is over, but since she and Littlestream effectively confirmed one another as vanilla town, and then Littlestream flipped "not mafia"... and now that Seritinajii is claiming the same thing... it's not likely that they were _all_ mafia making up a safeclaim, because, well, Littlestream very clearly wasn't mafia. :/


Well, I was going to ask BRCB, but she's kinda inactive. And there's always the chance that EE was Mafia, pretending to be innocent and bandwagoning Littlestream's roleclaim. Since the mafia would know that Littlestream is not mafia (or terrorist, but that's unlikely due to the nature of the roleclaim), they can pretty much make a safeclaim and get away with it. I'm not saying that they were _all_ mafia, but just that some or one of them might be mafia. 

But everybody might be mafia so :/



Kratos Aurion said:


> Honestly, though, I think people are a little too attached to the idea that it's a roleclaim-specific killer anyway.


It's because Butterchuru mentioned "these unfortunate roleclaimers" (or something along the lines of that, can't be bothered to check right now) in the flavor text when they died. It could be just plain old flavor text, but I think it has something to do with how they were killed. 

Why can't the mafia just out themselves so we can lynch them already, dammit.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

*zombie*

I haven't had a lot of time to devote to this game recently, and I most likely won't until the end of the week. No particular insights I can offer, although perhaps our roleclaim-killer has some kind of Rule of Three thing going on? Like, kind of a vigilante, but they can only kill three at once and only every third night. And obviously not village-aligned unless they know something sinister about Mysterious Informants that we're in the dark about. If that were the case, we would see a similar kill pattern coming up two nights from now (unless they chose to pass on their night action). Evidently numbers games are fair play in this game, given Vixie's power, so just thought I'd throw it out there.

I'll get something more useful together for my next post, but it's going to take a while, so.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> It's because Butterchuru mentioned "these unfortunate roleclaimers" (or something along the lines of that, can't be bothered to check right now) in the flavor text when they died. It could be just plain old flavor text, but I think it has something to do with how they were killed.


But "how they were killed" could very well be "uh well these three roleclaimed information roles so I better kill 'em"!

My point being that I'm not sure this discussion is actually getting us anywhere. There are just too many unknowns. If whatever happened to those three wasn't a one-shot deal then we may indeed notice a pattern starting to emerge. But as good as it is to consider these things, in the end you have to stop grasping at straws and start acting. BRCB has viewed the thread and still has not posted. Generally speaking the mafia are less likely to be inactive, but at least most lazy innocent inactives make an effort to come in and say "sorry, I have nothing to contribute, plz dun lynch me". Continued silence even in the face of mounting lynch interest, to me anyway, smacks of being unable to craft a suitable lie in self-defense... or at least completely and utterly giving up, and so definitely not worth keeping around. Are we going to lynch her, then? Does anyone besides Linoone suspect Emerald Espeon (and if so, what is your opinion of Seritinajii, who is corroborating her story)?

Personally, I'm okay with believing Emerald Espeon and Seritinajii for now; no "actual vanilla townies" have spoken out against them, anyway. I'm going to cast my vote to *lynch Big Red Cherry Bomb*.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I don't have anything else to say so... 

Lynch *Big Red Cherry Bomb*.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Hooray, a lynch.

*Big Red Cherry Bomb*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Okay. *Big Red Cherry Bomb*.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, I don't really have anything else to offer, so:

Voting to lynch *Big Red Cherry Bomb*.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Aaaaand as soon as the boldface type starts, the analysis stops. Oh well.

*Big Red Cherry Bomb*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

It doesn't have to stop. If you feel like you have something to contribute, by all means say it instead of _just_ bandwagoning; there's a difference between talking in unhelpful circles and discussing something that is of actual worth to us now, and certainly the latter should still be done even while voting. I asked whether anyone else shared Linoone's suspicions of Emerald Espeon, for example. I don't, but that doesn't mean that absolutely no one else has any further opinion on the matter, or that if they do that they have to forget about mentioning it because the only thing their post can contain is a bolded name.

@everyone in general, not just Jack.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Random thing I forgot to suggest earlier; maybe Bloodmania was a lover, and chose Zora so they could talk with each other during the game?

Idk.

Nothing wrong with lynching *BRCB*, so why not.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Something I just noticed but that seems pretty unlikely: what if Mawile became the Mafia don after res died? That would explain the differing flavour text for the kills. res had a gun, but after he died, if he was the Mafia don (which I think we've concluded he probably was) he would have been replaced by someone else with a different power trope, who might have had a different method of killing. Two of the kills the two nights after that had blood coming out of the victim's ears, which I think some people said might have been the Mafia doctor, but it could also have been the new Mafia don's power. Then Mawile died on the second of those nights (but I think kills always go through even if the killer is targeted by another killer, unless they are roleblocked) and if she was the Mafia don, she would have had to be replaced by someone else with potentially a different power trope. Then the night after that, Lupine Volt was torn apart by dogs and that was the only death.

The flavour text said that Mawile was asleep in her bed when she was killed, so that doesn't seem too likely, but maybe her method of killing was a delayed poison or something that causes blood to come out of the ears?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

*BRCB*


----------



## Espeon

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

*Big Red Cherry Bomb*


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

It's not like the discussion has to stop after the boldtype starts; it's just that people tend to just bandwagon instead of discussing after the boldtype starts. 



Karkat Vantas said:


> Random thing I forgot to suggest earlier; maybe Bloodmania was a lover, and chose Zora so they could talk with each other during the game?


Eh, I think somebody brought it up, but it was discarded because that still didn't make sense. Why would Zora kill her lover instead of trying to argue for his innocence? 

I think the explanation that made the most sense is that they are unrelated in the mafia game but are lovers in real life, thus making Zora go "screw this nobody can kill my love but me" or something. 



Emerald Espeon said:


> Something I just noticed but that seems pretty unlikely: what if Mawile became the Mafia don after res died? That would explain the differing flavour text for the kills. res had a gun, but after he died, if he was the Mafia don (which I think we've concluded he probably was) he would have been replaced by someone else with a different power trope, who might have had a different method of killing. Two of the kills the two nights after that had blood coming out of the victim's ears, which I think some people said might have been the Mafia doctor, but it could also have been the new Mafia don's power. Then Mawile died on the second of those nights (but I think kills always go through even if the killer is targeted by another killer, unless they are roleblocked) and if she was the Mafia don, she would have had to be replaced by someone else with potentially a different power trope. Then the night after that, Lupine Volt was torn apart by dogs and that was the only death.
> 
> The flavour text said that Mawile was asleep in her bed when she was killed, so that doesn't seem too likely, but maybe her method of killing was a delayed poison or something that causes blood to come out of the ears?


Hrml. This is interesting, and makes quite a lot of sense. But there's still the kill where the victim becomes a giant splatter of blood. 

And Mawile doesn't have to die before she killed; her body could have just been discovered later. She still could have killed that night. 

Not bandwagoning for the moment because last time I bandwagoned an innocent died and I don't like it when innocents die.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

goddamn it TCod stop eating posts


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Hrml. This is interesting, and makes quite a lot of sense. But there's still the kill where the victim becomes a giant splatter of blood.
> 
> And Mawile doesn't have to die before she killed; her body could have just been discovered later. She still could have killed that night.


Walker presumably killed Mawile, and if Mawile was the don and responsible for the blood coming out of the ears, she would have been the one to kill him.

Maybe Superbird was even responsible for the giant splatter of blood death after he died? That was the same night he died, right? Also, that seems more believable than him having an effect on the MI deaths.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Something I just noticed but that seems pretty unlikely: what if Mawile became the Mafia don after res died? That would explain the differing flavour text for the kills. res had a gun, but after he died, if he was the Mafia don (which I think we've concluded he probably was) he would have been replaced by someone else with a different power trope, who might have had a different method of killing. Two of the kills the two nights after that had blood coming out of the victim's ears, which I think some people said might have been the Mafia doctor, but it could also have been the new Mafia don's power. Then Mawile died on the second of those nights (but I think kills always go through even if the killer is targeted by another killer, unless they are roleblocked) and if she was the Mafia don, she would have had to be replaced by someone else with potentially a different power trope. Then the night after that, Lupine Volt was torn apart by dogs and that was the only death.
> 
> The flavour text said that Mawile was asleep in her bed when she was killed, so that doesn't seem too likely, but maybe her method of killing was a delayed poison or something that causes blood to come out of the ears?


Sounds plausible, and also like something subtle but meaningful. Kinda like a Clue Game clue? 

Anyway, bandwagoning. Lynch *Big Red Cherry Bomb.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

You can't stop a moving bandwagon. Zora saw her love would die and killed him herself.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Im still fuzzy about MIs dying. Maybe the Mafia thought we were lying and thought we were like Oracles. I know I DID when I got the PM, so they offed as many as they could.

I believe there is one Mafia with a lot of killing roles. Butterchuru said Innoncents only win when all of the Mafioso _killing roles_ are gone, nothing about wiping them out.

*BRCB*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Wargle said:


> I believe there is one Mafia with a lot of killing roles. Butterchuru said Innoncents only win when all of the Mafioso _killing roles_ are gone, nothing about wiping them out.


Yeah, I noticed that part and thought that the way it was worded was a bit odd. I wonder if that means that when the Mafia don dies, it doesn't get replaced?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Isn't that how it usually works, though? I remember an old game where some mafia-aligned person tried to get the only other mafia member lynched. The innocents won because the mafia-aligned person didn't inherit the killing role afterwards.

So it would more likely imply that it goes as usual - several mafia with a hierarchy, and when one dies someone else takes over as the killer - but with several mafiosos that can't inherit the killing role even if all other mafiosos are dead, and therefore loses.


----------



## Espeon

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

It's much more likely that Butterfree is trying to get at the fact that there are potentially mafia-aligned non-killing roles such as a mafia-aligned doctor or a mafia-aligned oracle.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

How many times must it be emphasised that flavour text doesn't really mean anything? >:(


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

agh homework concerts rehearsal

Will try to contribute more when my brain isn't fried. *Big Red Cherry Bomb.*

...Let's hope they're not an alien. :/


----------



## baiyune

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I meant to warn everyone that I was going to be away these last couple of days but by the time I remembered it was the night phase already ... Well, I've got nothing to contribute yet anyway, so I guess it didn't matter.

*Big Red Cherry Bomb*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



			
				Vixie ♥;453962 said:
			
		

> How many times must it be emphasised that flavour text doesn't really mean anything? >:(


Uh, yes, it does? That was explicitly specified in the first post of this thread. In particular, the method of death _is_ indicative of how that player was killed - you just don't know which description corresponds to what cause of death.

Other aspects of the flavor text may or may not be relevant.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Speaking of method of death, I thought it was established that 'blood out of the ears' = dockill. :x?

Not going to vote for FMC when I don't think she's mafia. :/


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I thought so, too. I don't think it was confirmed either way, but we can't really do that without doctors giving themselves away. The flavour text (which is, in this giant game of confusion, pretty much all we have to go on, Vixie!) with the ears-bleeding bit suggests a clash of doctors or healing spells more than an obvious method of actual, direct killing, but I suppose that could still be a red herring. The creepy Blue-Handed guys from Firefly had a horrible device that made people who listened to its frequency start bleeding from their eyes, ears and god knows what else. 

In terms of killing methods, I'm still intrigued by the the Mysterious Informants all dying of simultaneous heart attacks.

Re: the "mafia killing role" thing - would a role like Zora's count? She was Mafia-aligned and clearly capable of killing, but, please correct me if I'm wrong, a Terrorist role is usually mafia-aligned, but they don't know who she is.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Dannichu said:


> Re: the "mafia killing role" thing - would a role like Zora's count? She was Mafia-aligned and clearly capable of killing, but, please correct me if I'm wrong, a Terrorist role is usually mafia-aligned, but they don't know who she is.


I wouldn't think so, she showed up as not Mafia after she died.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Bachuru said:


> Uh, yes, it does? That was explicitly specified in the first post of this thread. In particular, the method of death _is_ indicative of how that player was killed - you just don't know which description corresponds to what cause of death.
> 
> Other aspects of the flavor text may or may not be relevant.


Oh. :| I missed that somehow. Time to re-read the entire thread.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I thought "blood out of ears" was established as mafia sound/word kill, from Jack's info.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I wouldn't think so, she showed up as not Mafia after she died.


Normally, terrorists are mafia-aligned but show up as not mafia upon death because they're not actually part of the mafia in-group; they can't communicate with the mafia, don't know who they are, don't nightkill and the innocents don't need to kill them in order to win.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

Are they counted in the Mafia killing role group we must kill this game?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

No, hence the "...and the innocents don't need to kill them in order to win." part of my post.

Anyway! Sorry it's taken a bit; I've had a lot on my mind.

*FINAL TALLY: 13 Big Red Cherry Bomb.*

The suspiciously quiet *Big Red Cherry Bomb* is dug up and dragged to the gallows, showing absolutely no reaction as the noose is placed around his neck. Why, one would almost think he just wasn't paying any attention to what was happening to him!

The trapdoor is opened, he falls, and the body sways dully in the breeze.

"Anybody want to go through his stuff?" somebody suggests. There is a roar of approval and the crowd stampedes towards Big Red Cherry Bomb's house; uninterestingly enough, however, he doesn't appear to have had anything to do with the mafia, and to boot his house is outfitted only with the bare necessities of life; there is hardly even enough food to last through the week.

Disappointed, the villagers head home to sleep.

_Big Red Cherry Bomb is dead. He was not mafia._

*48 hours* etc.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 3]*

As the inhabitants of Troperville awake the next morning, they find *Tailsy*, twisted grin on her face, lying in an alley with blood dripping from her ears but no other discernible physical damage. Worse yet, she is clutching a Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club business card.

_Tailsy is dead. She was mafia._

And as if that weren't enough, as they investigate further they find yet another suspicious blood-and-gore splatter. The only other missing person, other than Tailsy, is found to be *Kusarigamaitachi*, and alas, it appears to have been a model citizen as they examine the evidence.

_Kusarigamaitachi is dead. It was not mafia._

You have *48 hours* to discuss.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Tailsy was...mafia? What. And Kusari dead...this game isn't going well. 

Vixie, Foamy, any more information from last night?


----------



## Minnow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

ohboyherewego.jpg

In all seriousness, this is a really crazy deal, here. Jesus, Tailsy was mafia? What does that mean for us? She has posted quite a lot; theres so much she could have lied about.  Also impotant, who killed her? Should we assume it was a vig, or could it be someone else?

Everything we know is wrong.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Well. Tailsy being Mafia makes Vixie look very, very suspicious, doesn't it? Vixie, anything to say about that?

I guess the blood dripping from the ears thing could be the Mafia doctor after all, and maybe Tailsy died of healer clash. But then she would have had internal bleeding like Walker did, wouldn't she? Maybe we've got another vigilante, except then Tailsy wouldn't have died at all if she'd been healed by the Mafia doctor, and there didn't seem to be a reason for a vigilante to be suspicious of her, anyway. Gah if we've only got one Mafia faction this makes no sense...maybe Kusarigamaitachi had some kind of retaliation role and Tailsy was the don? Would a doctor be able to stop that kind of death? Or MAYBE the blood dripping out of the ears thing _isn't_ the Mafia doctor and is in fact some kind of other killing role that's not a whole Mafia faction!

This does make me wonder why Superbird accused Tailsy on the first day, though.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I agree that I want to hear more from Vixie, but do remember that she was the one who called out Mawile, and Mawile was in fact mafia. It could be that Vixie lied about Tailsy but was, for whatever reason, willing to sacrifice Mawile (mafia inspector suspicious of another faction? bah, dunno); or it could be that Vixie was telling the truth on both counts and Tailsy's role gives a false inspection result. Given that Superbird was also apparently willing to go after another mafioso, both possibilities are looking equally likely at this point.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Perhaps she sacrificed Mawile to try to gain our trust, so we wouldn't question her inspection of Tailsy? However, it seems like an overly risky move for a Mafioso to claim inspector so early to claim to have gotten an innocent result for one of their fellow Mafia members.

ETA: OR MAYBE she was _intending_ to be found out (but probably later in the game) and was giving us results on a bunch of innocents (or maybe a mixture of Mafia and innocents), whom after the revelation of Tailsy's alignment we would become suspicious of and try to lynch, thus helping the Mafia get rid of a bunch of townies?


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Erm... well. o_o; I don't know which to respond to first, gew dying (NOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo) to Tailsy being mafia. Erk.

Well, eh. Walker is dead, and he was the only vigilante we know of, though that doesn't mean he was the only one, right. But at the moment I think it's most likely gew revenge-killed Tailsy. Either way... not much of a difference. 

Either that, or we do, indeed, have multiple mafia factions. Hrm... how many people have died so far? (I could count but I'm too tired/lazy/headachy.) I think the fact that all the mafia that have been killed have been carrying the same Legitimate Businessman's Social Club card, there's probably just one faction? Either that or we hit only one of them.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

dear tropetown,

*Vixie* is mafia I inspected her last night. Yep!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

We were all a bit too quick to trust Vixie. All those arbitrary rules and restrictions to her role were just a little too convenient, weren't they? I wouldn't be surprised if she set it all up.

So I will agree with newt and vote to lynch *Vixie.*

As for why Vixie decided to out Mawile... I can't exactly confirm why. She could have had Mawile lynched to make her lie more believable; the LBSC looks pretty big.

As for why I'm supporting newt despite him having no evidence to back up his claim: I've been suspicious of Vixie ever since she roleclaimed. Look at the earlier posts; I did question her fairly often... and to be honest, I did try to get her killed.

Besides, Minks was kind enough to confirm my roleclaim was true (with a screencap, no less; as much as I'm against using them in a game of mafia they're more or less concrete proof), so I'm a townie.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Woah. IIRC, Vixie accused Mawile of being Mafia, who then actually said "Vixie, what are you doing we're on the same side" and "Yep, I'm Mafia, as is Vixie", to which we then said "lol yeah right" and decided that if Mawile was indeed Mafia, it put Vixie in the clear. Which we were clearly wrong about.

SO MANY TWISTS AND TURNS.

But this mafia-selling-each-other out-thing confuses me. Correct me if I'm wrong, but tt's not even like Vixie and Mawile could be from two different factions that appear the same when killed, if Mawile knew that Vixie was Mafia.

We've also had a crazy number of Mafia deaths-in-the-night. Mafia-playing experts - that's not usual, is it? Even for a massive game like this?


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

If you like, I'll tell you everyone else I inspected or share my role doohickies! idk~!


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I would like to know who NWT has inspected.

Hmm, it's true that Mawile accusing Vixie could've been a plan to make us believe Vixie was innocent.

I still want to hear from Vixie before voting for her, though. Besides, my vote won't make a difference atm anyway.

EDIT: ninja'd. Well yes, it'd be nice to know what other information you've got, if no one's got an objection to that.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Fair enough. I've already satisfied my special win condition. Lynch me if you wish. *Vixie*.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

...

Vixie = lyncher
Mawile = lynchee

with random (or maybe Butterchuru was just being cruel) target generation that lead to mafia-against-mafia lyncher/lynchee?

maybe?


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I confirm that NWT is inspector, so I am completely prepared to agree with him and lynch *Vixie*.

edit: siiiiigh ffff what.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



			
				Vixie ♥;454914 said:
			
		

> Fair enough. I've already satisfied my special win condition. Lynch me if you wish. *Vixie*.


Alien esque-much?

ARRGH VIXIE MY HEAD IS SAD.

Is Vixie just trying to avoid a lynch by making us fear her?

Or is she really gonna win if we do/don't lynch her

Butterchuru _did_ say this was a experimental game, so maybe Vixie wins if lynched, or if notlynched?

ARGGH.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

General question: what does now knowing that Vixie's Mafia mean for us in regards to people she's so far claimed are innocent?


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Not touching Vixie because that makes my head hurt. :P

Midnight, how do you know that NWT was an inspector?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Dannichu said:


> General question: what does now knowing that Vixie's Mafia mean for us in regards to people she's so far claimed are innocent?


Well, let's see. She lied about Tailsy, she told the truth about Mawile (though that was presumably due to randomized circumstances beyond her control, as I said in my last post). She might have also lied about other mafiosi; alternatively, short of multiple factions or independent mafia, she'd have a pretty good idea of who was not on her side, and could safely "inspect" an innocent player as innocent. Were it not for NWT's recent revelation, if one of the "inspected" innocents died and flipped innocent, we would be more inclined to believe her because those deaths would confirm her "results".

So, basically, nothing we should act on either way until someone else can confirm the identities of those others. Vixie could have actually inspected them or made things up about them or guessed about them or any of a number of other things, and at this point I don't know that we can really tell one way or the other.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Dannichu said:


> General question: what does now knowing that Vixie's Mafia mean for us in regards to people she's so far claimed are innocent?


Well, let's see. She lied about Tailsy, she told the truth about Mawile (though that was presumably due to randomized circumstances beyond her control, as I said in my last post). She might have also lied about other mafiosi; alternatively, short of multiple factions or independent mafia, she'd have a pretty good idea of who was not on her side, and could safely "inspect" an innocent player as innocent. Were it not for NWT's recent revelation, if one of the "inspected" innocents died and flipped innocent, we would be more inclined to believe her because those deaths would confirm her "results".

So, basically, nothing we should act on either way until someone else can confirm the identities of those others. Vixie could have actually inspected them or made things up about them or guessed about them or any of a number of other things, and at this point I don't know that we can really tell one way or the other.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Actually, there is perfectly logical reasoning behind Tailsy flipping mafia. And it might or might not apply to others, too~


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Do you still stand by your claim that you are an inspector of some sort?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

if Vixie is a Mafia-Non-Inspector, assumign there was only one Mafia, Inspector would actually be safe. She'd know all the Mafia except Terrorists. If she'd never be inspected, and all her 'targets' turned innocent, we'd believe her story.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Why are you assuming the only non-killing mafia roles are terrorists? And to answer Kratos's question, think of me less as an inspector and more of an omniscient.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Well, I guess I meant more "information role" in general, but whatever. Nitpicking. My point being, you stand by the earlier statement that you actually received some sort of information about the players you mentioned, and are still claiming that what you reported was information, truthful as far as you know, given to you by Butterfree. Correct, or are you changing your story?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Oh, I get it. "Captain Obvious" because it's obvious to you, already being Mafia? Or something like that...

(That is, of course, assuming Vixie is telling the truth.)


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I could be nice and reveal some of what I know. But given my head is on the chopping block right now and I've already done what I needed to do, I don't think I will~


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

What.

Just.

Happened.

*brain asplodes for the billionth time* 

Well, any terrorists out there willing to sacrifice themselves for the good of all of us? :( I know Zora (darn you, Zora!) already exploded, but since this is an experimental game, who knows... Or anyone who can kill Vixie without having us lynch her anyway; since we can't know if Vixie's win condition depends on us lynching her or not, it's probably safer if we (somehow) kill her now, during the day time. 

I think Vixie's win condition may be something like "kill all mafia without dying" and then maybe "get lynched the next day". But we really can't tell. 

Vixie claims that she has satisfied her win condition so doesn't care that she dies or not. It could either be that she's lying so we don't lynch her or she's telling the truth and really doesn't care. ASDFASDF 


Although although although wouldn't Vixie have won already if she has satisfied her winning condition last night? Which means that we shouldn't lynch her because there's a slightly higher probability that she will definitely win when we lynch her because Butterchuru hasn't said that Vixie won yet even though Vixie claimed that she did win. 


FOAMY/BLASTOISE get your butt over here and tell us if there's anything we need to know. And also all the Mysterious Informants (unless your information is useless which then don't roleclaim). 

Also, according to one of or MIs (I can't remember whom), there is only one mafia faction. 

Although I highly doubt that there're any mafia left, especially since Vixie is acting like this... 

Also, still bleeding-from-ear death and blood-splatter death. That means whoever's using those kill methods are still alive. We know that bleeding-from-ear is, at the very least, not completely on the mafia side, since it killed two mafias already, but blood-splatter seems to be the mafia killer. Since the innocents haven't won yet, it's probably safe to assume that there is still at least one killing Mafia left. Said mafia could be Vixie, because she could always be lying about the inspector role, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

For what it's worth, Crazy Linoone, and I'm sure you're dying to know, you're innocent. Also, you're wrong about nearly everything.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



			
				Vixie ♥;454988 said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, Crazy Linoone, and I'm sure you're dying to know, you're innocent. Also, you're wrong about nearly everything.


for whatever reason this post doesn't seem to strike me as sarcastic.

is it possible that there are players in this game who don't know whether they're mafia or innocent?


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



			
				Vixie ♥;454932 said:
			
		

> Actually, there is perfectly logical reasoning behind Tailsy flipping mafia. And it might or might not apply to others, too~





			
				Vixie ♥;454975 said:
			
		

> I could be nice and reveal some of what I know. But given my head is on the chopping block right now and I've already done what I needed to do, I don't think I will~


I'm tempted not to do so (because seriously, one would think that you especially would have learned from res that _cryptic is not fun_), but fine, *withdraw my vote from Vixie*.

If everyone does so, or enough vote for someone else, then will you be cooperative? :||


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I really, really didn't mean to make this so long. I was making a game recap for myself, and then thought it'd be useful for everyone else, so I'm posting it. It focuses more on the actions of dead players than living ones, because we have a better idea of whether they were telling the truth or not.

Known Mafia in bold, known innocents underlined.

Night 0:
*sreservoir* killed. Gunshot wound. Only death that night. Possibility that Dave Strider, who claimed to be a Praetorian Guard, turned a Mafia attack from *sreservoir* on Kratos Aurion around.

Day 1* (page 1-10):
We become suspicious of *Superbird*, but fear a lynch because of Alien risk. *Superbird* hints that *Tailsy* is Mafia. Walker suggests we lynch Minnow instead. *Superbird* votes for himself, saying that he is indeed Mafia, claiming Minion With an F in Evil. Butterfree posts, saying that she edited the roleclaim too late, but "he only gave you the role trope and not the power trope", suggesting that Mafia aren't allowed to role/power claim? Minnow and Bloodmania (both initially suggested by Walker) are both suggested as acceptable lynching targets, but the day ends with more people abstaining and nobody dies.

Night 1:
*Superbird* is killed. Blood coming from ears. Dave Strider is also found dead, in the form of "a splatter of gore". 

Day 2 (p. 10-18):
Walker roleclaims Vigilante/Coat Hat Mask and claims to have killed *Superbird*. He denies killing *sreservoir* on Night 0. Vixie roleclaims Inspector, and claims that she inspected *Mawile*, who showed up as Mafia. She also claims that, from a previous inspection, *Tailsy* is innocent. Crazy Linoone asks why *Mawile* was inspected. Kratos very much doubts that *Tailsy* is Mafia, but to be fair her reasoning makes a lot of sense. Walker then claims to have targeted *Mawile* on Night 0, only to have her not die. 
*Mawile* then posts with the most bizzaire post we've had all game**, claiming that Vixie is also Mafia. The Innocents try and come up with a 'Protect Walker' plan, while Kusari raises some good points, including "why did Walker kill someone (and why Mawile?) on night 0?" and "Can't the Mafia talke to each other outside of the game?". Vixie says her role has something to do with numbers (???). Kratos suggests Bloodmania for a random lynch. The lynching-Bloodmania bandwagon starts, only for Zora to jump in halfway through and explode on him. Both show up as non-Mafia, and the universe is still yet to come up with a decent explanation for these events.
Karkat Vantas claims a role which gives him some manner of protection from a Mafia hit in the night. When she is suggests as the next random-lynch, Minks claims a similar role. Rai-CH suggests Joe Mama as a random-lynch, which everyone agrees with. Vixie claims to have 'personally picked' the inspection of *Tailsy*. 
Zhorken pops up, claims to be a Mysterious Informant, and the information offered is "There is a Back Alley Doctor around". 
Kusari suggests that *Superbird*'s death could be a result of I Know Your True Trope. Mai and Ketsu both also claim to be  Myserious Informants, and offer the information that someone is Genre Savvy, and that "there are magic doctors and Nanomachine using doctors. The two sides don't get along". Joo Dee then makes the most ironic comment of the game so far***, and Skylark also claims MI, but says s/he got the same info as Zhorken. Kusari suggests that the MIs revealing their roles is probably not safe.
Finally, Joe Mama was lynched.

Night 2:
Walker found dead. Similarly to *Superbird*, with blood coming from his ears. The flavourtext notes "his mouth fixed in a weirdly triumphant grin". _Unlike_ Superbird (wherein the mortician found no C.O.D.), internal bleedings are present. Different killer?
*Mawile* is found dead, with a knife in her back. 
Zhorken, Mai and Skylark are all found dead, from 'sudden mysterious heart attacks'. 

Day 3 (p. 19-23)
Kusari notes that Ketsu (the remaining MI) didn't die. Rai-CH and Kusari agree that more roleclaiming is a bad idea. Snorlax roleclaims as a MI and offers "My information was the Police Are Useless, but are very consistently so.". Jack _sort of_ roleclaims MI. Vixie claims that blazheirio889 is not Mafia. Jack claims that "In particular, you've heard that language can, in fact, be surprisingly deadly, if employed with enough precision." 
Wargle also roleclaims MI and says "you hang around in all sorts of places and know the talk of the town, and it just might be of use to somebody. Well, you haven't really noticed anything strange, but perhaps that's exactly what's so strange: you'd think there would be gang wars in such a populous town...?". This suggests there is only one Mafia faction.
Foamy pops, avoids roleclaiming, and says that there's more than one Doctor and "a player who can be at least loosely called an alien".
Minks roleclaims, stating that she's a Body Double with the power Decoy Getaway.
Littlestream is nominated for lynching, and she claims to be a Non-action Guy with the power What Kind of Lame Power is Heart Anyway. Emerald Espeon backs her up, saying she too is a vanillia townie. ole_schooler suggests we lynch Big Red Cherry Bomb instead. Littlestream says she's suspicious of Karkat, leading him to roleclaim the same as Minks (Body Double). 
Littlestream is then lynched.

Night 3:
Lupine Volt is found dead in the form of spattered remains (similar to Dave Strider's death discription). 

RIGHT I've been doing this for like two hours now and I have a train to get, so I'll leave this here. If anyone else wants to continue the recap, please go ahead, else I'll do so myself when I have the time and an internet connection (which might not be for some time - I probably won't be around for the next three days, please don't think my absence suspicious).

NOTES:

* Midnight thought *sreservoir*'s death was subverted by Kratos. 


> res's death was all Kratos's fault, I think. or at least partly his fault. go kratos!


 If there was a discussion among Mafia who to kill, she would've known that Kratos was the target that night, and that something would've then had to have backfired in order for there to be no dead Kratos and a dead Mafia. This statement was made _before_ Dave said he protected Kratos that night. This stikes me as rather suspicious, and nobody's mentioned it so far, so: why did you think this, Midnight?

** The post:


			
				Mawile said:
			
		

> Vixie- We're on the same side. Are you trying to make us lose?
> Yep. Vixie's mafia- as am I.


This makes _no sense_ for a number of reasons: 
1. We know there's only one faction of Mafia so it's not like wiping out the competition. 
2. Claiming to be Mafia right after someone with credibility has said you're an Activated Alien (ie. the role the Innocents _least_ want to lynch) is like taking your inflatable liferaft and stabbing it.
3. By letting the Innocents know who a Mafia is, Vixie gains a lot of trust, even if it means killing a fellow Mafia. But Mawile dies protesting that Vixie is also Mafia (which we assume now she is) - but _why_ do it?

*** The comment: 


> ...the only good thing about all of these roleclaims is that the mafia(s) can't kill all of you in one night.


Either that is actually _hilariously_ ironic, or very suspicious. To me, at least, the good thing about these roleclaims is the Myserious Informants are giving us useful information, and the "mafia can't kill you all in one night" thing is a bit out of the blue, no?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Thanks for the detailed recap, Dannichu! Now lazy players can't excuse themselves with "but the thread is so _long_ D:" anymore.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Fine, then. *Withdrawing* my vote.

And for a juicy little tidbit, Tailsy was brainjacked into joining the mafia by a Mysterious Employer. They were originally but a humble doctor. Whenever a mafioso dies, I learn about them and their history. 

Incidentally, I am a _double troper_. I am The Chessmaster... and The Starscream. Naturally, a Magnificent Bastard such as I carries a Legitimate Businessmens Social Club card. But it's only a guise. I'm more of a separate entity. Why is this? Because I have Chronic Backstabbing Syndrome. I want mafia dead as much as the rest of the innocents. It's how I roll.

And I've already won. My goal was to uncover and stab Big Bad at least once. Having inspected Mawile as Big Bad, I killed them the next night after failing to get them lynched. _Zing._

Apparently mafia knows who I am, but they cannot target me. Which would explain why I haven't died yet, and why Mawile tried to expose me when I accused them. 

So yes, I am technically mafia, and my ideal best-win condition is last mafia standing amongst an innocent victory. There you have it! You can kill me now, or I can keep searching for the new Big Bad. Up to you~


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Dannichu said:


> * Midnight thought *sreservoir*'s death was subverted by Kratos.
> If there was a discussion among Mafia who to kill, she would've known that Kratos was the target that night, and that something would've then had to have backfired in order for there to be no dead Kratos and a dead Mafia. This statement was made _before_ Dave said he protected Kratos that night. This stikes me as rather suspicious, and nobody's mentioned it so far, so: why did you think this, Midnight?


Yay people are talking about me!! :D

here is part of my information:

* there are at least three doctors alive, though one or more may be on the mafia side (given that Vixie called Tailsy out as a mafia doctor, I don't think there's more than one mafia doctor still alive)
* NWT, Negrek, Dannichu, and I are all innocent
* NWT's telling the truth about his roleclaim
* Dave Strider was telling the truth about his
* bleeding out the ears is definitively dockill
* Butterfree is a magnificent bastard


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Uh... Vixie said that Tailsy was brainjacked. Presumably she began the game as innocent (hence Vixie, if she is to be believed, was telling the truth about her after all—Tailsy was innocent _at the time_), and only became a "mafia doctor" after the brainjacking. Vixie, you don't by any chance know anything about Tailsy being either a magicky doctor or a sciencey doctor, do you?

Hm... if there really is a brainjacker, I wonder if they can brainjack more than once, and whether the brainjacked players are permitted to join nightly discussion. Either way, the presence of that role is... slightly unsettling.

And to be fair, Danni, these days even I am very genuinely surprised when I survive beyond the first night. Much as it irritates the hell out of me (_leave me alooone D:_ ), it's not that far-fetched to assume that I was targeted on the first night by at least one person. (I think I'm overcentralizing the metagame. Just call me Mafiachomp!)

Anyway, Midnight. How exactly is it that you came by all this information, if you can/would care to share?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

This is far, far too much going on for my widdle brain to comprehend but...



Crazy Linoone said:


> Well, any terrorists out there willing to sacrifice themselves for the good of all of us? :( I know Zora (darn you, Zora!) already exploded, but since this is an experimental game, who knows... Or anyone who can kill Vixie without having us lynch her anyway; since we can't know if Vixie's win condition depends on us lynching her or not, it's probably safer if we (somehow) kill her now, during the day time.


I like this plan. Let's do this if the more experienced players (Kratos for example) don't have objections.

ETA: Grr didn't see there was a second page. Think of this as super ninja'd. But I still kinda feel like this.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Well this has been quite the day of mafia so far. I really don't have anything to contribute at the moment since I really only just finished reading the newest stuff since the day began.

This whole Vixie twist is quite interesting, I must say. I didn't expect a role like that at all, granted she's telling the truth.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Mind screw, just mind screw.

So first, Mawile claimed mafia along with Vixie. Vixie never denied it, but kept the inspector disguise. Not much else. Vixie said that Tailsy is innocent or something?

Now today, newt claimed to have inspected Vixie and that she's mafia. And then Vixie lynched herself and said she's already satisfied her win condition anyway. Then she says there's perfectly logical reasoning behind Tailsy being mafia.

Crazy Linoone suggested that Vixie's win condition is "kill all mafia w/out dying" and then "get lynched next day". And that she might be lying about that so we don't lynch her OR she's telling the truth, but doesn't care. And


> Although although although wouldn't Vixie have won already if she has satisfied her winning condition last night? Which means that we shouldn't lynch her because there's a slightly higher probability that she will definitely win when we lynch her because Butterchuru hasn't said that Vixie won yet even though Vixie claimed that she did win.


And then Vixie says Crazy Linoone is wrong about almost everything. And later posts with a ton of information: 
- Tailsy was a doctor employed by the mafia.
- When a mafioso dies, Vixie learns about all of their history.
- Vixie is a double troper - Chessmaster and Starscream, with a mafia guise but really with Chronic Backstabbing Syndrome, and wants mafia dead just like the innocents.
- She's already won.
- Goal: Uncover and kill a Big Bad.
- Mafia knows Vixie but can't target her.
- One condition of hers is last mafia standing with an innocent victory.

But what happens if we lynch her? You can't win when you're dead, right? Unless her role is connected to an alien feature or something..

Lynch *Vixie.*



What.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



> Either that is actually _hilariously_ ironic, or very suspicious. To me, at least, the good thing about these roleclaims is the Myserious Informants are giving us useful information, and the "mafia can't kill you all in one night" thing is a bit out of the blue, no?


Ironic, please. I...really don't know what I was thinking when I said that.

Now might as well be as a good of a time as anytime else to roleclaim: I am a channeler (Willing Channeler with Powers Via Possession) turned bodyguard.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Um, Seri, there is a stratification of win conditions from ideal to less ideal and so forth. Here is said stratification as it applies to me, from best win to worst loss:

1. Last person standing (obviously not going to happen now)
2. Last mafioso, innocent victory (what I am aiming for now since I have been exposed as mafia)
3. Kill at least one Big Bad, stay alive, mafia victory
4. Kill at least one Big Bad, innocent victory 
5. Kill at least one Big Bad, mafia victory
6. Stay alive, innocent/mafia victory (loss)
7. Innocent/mafia victory (loss)

I "win" because 6 and 7 are impossible now as I've killed a Big Bad -- if you lynch me now, I still "win" which is why I'm not terribly opposed to being lynched. Still, I would like to shoot for a better win if possible! If you are still suspicious of my claim, note that Mawile was found with a knife in their back -- i.e., they were backstabbed.

To answer Kratos's question, Tailsy apparently could choose whether they wanted to use science or magic. I can dig up more information on Superbird and res if you'd like, but I want all votes towards me erased before you can expect any more information out of me.

EDIT: Something that is probably helpful to know, _I cannot kill anyone but the Big Bad_. Meaning, I am harmless to innocents. Captain Obvious was just a cooked up cover because I still wanted to remain "innocent" until a situation arose like Inspector Hasty here today.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Wow, what. *withdraw*??


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



> You can't win when you're dead, right?


Win conditions in this game can be anything and can have multiple priority levels (i.e. you win if you do this, but you win _more_ if you do this), but even in standard mafia, all players of a winning alignment win regardless of whether they were living or dead at the end of the game. It's an exception for death to directly make a player lose; even third-party alignments usually lose upon death not because they died but because once they're dead they can no longer fulfill their win condition.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

So I guess that there's no point lynching Vixie at the moment? Oh wow, I am so confused with all this new information popping up o_o;;

Also Leafstorm, are you by any chance channelling Dave Strider?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Okay, I think Vixie is full of crap.  Sure, she may have a win condition similar to what she says, but half of what she's said is a lie, and, heck, her schtick in every mafia game is to play everyone against each other, regardless of if it's her role or not.  I know a lot of you are hesitant about lynching her, but I have a solution: deliberate overdose.  Healers, everyone target Vixie if she's not lynched by day's end.

(I'm hesitant to say why I know she's lying, as that will put me in greater danger, but suffice to say she is either definitely lying about Tailsy's initial alignment or powers.)


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Um. I think you're missing the whole point about killing me is only going to hurt you in the long run. I mean, hey, you _can_ -- I still win. I am not lying about my win condition at all, and if there's an oracle, feel free to check it (though you'd be wasting your night action.)

For the record, "I'm hesitant to say why" is a terrible gambit. Perhaps you are mafia?


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I say we kill *Vixie*. We don't have much to gain by keeping her alive, and if she's lying (which, really, isn't out of the question, is it?) we're screwed.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Dannichu said:


> I say we kill *Vixie*. We don't have much to gain by keeping her alive, and if she's lying (which, really, isn't out of the question, is it?) we're screwed.


Actually, you have a lot to gain. Information on previous mafia deaths, and a nightly inspection. But hey, I guess that's not useful at all. You had your chances~

*Vixie*.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

like one person is still voting you. are you going to insist we kill you?

this is a vote for *abstain woooo*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I'm not hanging on the will on a mafioso who's admitted to lying to us in the past.

My vote for *Vixie* still stands.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Suit yourself! If I'm going to die, I'll do so happily.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



			
				Leafpool said:
			
		

> Now might as well be as a good of a time as anytime else to roleclaim:


that is true! I am a *Mysterious Informant* and my power is *Expospeak*.



			
				Role PM said:
			
		

> In particular, you've heard it might be dangerous to reveal your true  name in this town: there's somebody around who might use it against  you...


I assume this is related to the I Know Your True Name trope, but until recently I haven't thought it that useful. However! Every Innocent that has been mafia'd has roleclaimed.

Superbird was vigilante'd by Walker. Superbird also couldn't roleclaim which was part of his role - and was mafia. After Walker roleclaimed, he died. 

These innocents have already been mafia'd after roleclaiming: Dave Strider, Walker, Skylark, Zhorken, Mai, Lupine Volt. Kusari made particularly useful posts that also suggested a roleclaiming pattern. Littlestream also roleclaimed, but was lynched. 

Have any people now revealed as mafia roleclaimed? Tailsy didn't, I don't think, and we already know we can't trust Vixie. I have no idea what the hell happened to sres. 

From this I think it's probably that the mafia can only kill someone if they know their role or power or both, so I suspect that I or someone else who has roleclaimed but isn't dead yet (like Emerald Espeon) will probably be mafia'd next. 

I really don't think we can trust Vixie at all because we know she's lied about her role. Superbird was mafia and couldn't reveal his role - I think this is probably the same with Vixie, so she's been lying. In any case, since we know she's mafia, we should lynch her; I really don't like the idea of her 'being helpful' because _Vixie likes to win_. She'll help the mafia, not us, by staying alive. *Lynch Vixie*.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

also, so I don't edit my posts: I recommend that if you have a useful role (inspector, healer, etc) do not roleclaim for now. Vixie has said she's an inspector equivalent, so getting rid of her will protect more of us.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



ole_schooler said:


> Okay, I think Vixie is full of crap.  Sure, she may have a win condition similar to what she says, but half of what she's said is a lie, and, heck, her schtick in every mafia game is to play everyone against each other, regardless of if it's her role or not.  I know a lot of you are hesitant about lynching her, but I have a solution: deliberate overdose.  Healers, everyone target Vixie if she's not lynched by day's end.
> 
> (I'm hesitant to say why I know she's lying, as that will put me in greater danger, but suffice to say she is either definitely lying about Tailsy's initial alignment or powers.)


Doesn't anyone else find this somewhat suspicious?

Meh. *Abstain* for me.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I still find it somewhat odd that everyone thinks I'm against the innocents. I only _killed Mawile_. You're all hurting yourselves and I am laughing so hard.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



ultraviolet said:


> I assume this is related to the I Know Your True Name trope, but until recently I haven't thought it that useful. However! Every Innocent that has been mafia'd has roleclaimed.


Lupine Volt did not roleclaim. Neither did Kusari, IIRC. Lupine Volt's death was different from the others, but Kusari's matched Dave Strider's. So I don't believe that whoever causes the splatters of gore, at least, is a trope killer.



Midnight said:


> * bleeding out the ears is definitively dockill


Hold on. This doesn't really make sense. Superbird died with blood coming out of his ears, but no innocent in their right mind would have healed him. Unless there is more than one Mafia doctor, and they can't communicate? However, that would also mean that Walker's massive internal bleeding when he died wasn't due to healer clash, but something else, otherwise Superbird would also have been found like that.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> Doesn't anyone else find this somewhat suspicious?
> 
> Meh. *Abstain* for me.


I'll say more after *Vixie* is gone.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



			
				Vixie ♥;455026 said:
			
		

> And for a juicy little tidbit, Tailsy was brainjacked into joining the mafia by a Mysterious Employer. They were originally but a humble doctor. Whenever a mafioso dies, I learn about them and their history.
> 
> Incidentally, I am a _double troper_. I am The Chessmaster... and The Starscream. Naturally, a Magnificent Bastard such as I carries a Legitimate Businessmens Social Club card. But it's only a guise. I'm more of a separate entity. Why is this? Because I have Chronic Backstabbing Syndrome. I want mafia dead as much as the rest of the innocents. It's how I roll.
> 
> And I've already won. My goal was to uncover and stab Big Bad at least once. Having inspected Mawile as Big Bad, I killed them the next night after failing to get them lynched. _Zing._
> 
> *Apparently mafia knows who I am, but they cannot target me. Which would explain why I haven't died yet, and why Mawile tried to expose me when I accused them.*
> 
> So yes, I am technically mafia, and my ideal best-win condition is last mafia standing amongst an innocent victory. There you have it! You can kill me now, or I can keep searching for the new Big Bad. Up to you~


If the Mafia can't kill you, then the only way you can die is by a public lynching (or other innocent-related killing method). Why, then, would you a) not say on Day 1 "Hey guys! I'm on your side and will get lots of good information and I'm immune from the Mafia! Love meeeeeee", or b) admit all this when you first revealed Mawile as Mafia, rather than the whole "mysterious numbers" thing?

Not that I really care, since I'm not going to believe anything you say at this point, but I thought I'd point out the GIANT LOGIC HOLES for other people.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

_Precisely_. All NWT had to do was say "hey guys Vixie is mafia let's lynch her!!!!" and then whups there I go. I'm still mafia. There's going to be people who'll lynch me because of that fact alone. _Also_ I can still get dockilled. Why is this so "GIGANTIC LOGIC HOLE"? There are games with roles that are completely immune to being shot at night. Why is mine such a stretch?

Again, I honestly don't care since I already won. I'll just have to settle for a lesser win. I just thought I would offer some help, but see my first point.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Hey Vixie, if you win, can the innocents still win as well?

If so, then if she's so helpful, why not keep her alive? If she's not lying, it won't make that much of a difference whether or not we lynch her. If we don't lynch her, then at least we can get some helpful info and possibly win.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Yes, I already explained in an earlier post that my second-best win is innocent victory where I am the last mafioso standing. That is, every mafioso has cycled through being Big Bad, and I killed at least one of them -- which I have, Mawile -- and I eventually become the sole Big Bad.

Innocents can still win with me dead, obviously, it's just a lower win. I don't care either way what happens here; lynch me, and I don't have to worry about the game anymore, or let me live, I can help root out the remaining mafia, and get a better win.


----------



## Minnow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Ok, screw this. I'm calling bullshit. I wouldn't put it past Vixie to come up with a big convoluted explanation like this, just to get us to run and circles and let her have control of the game. 

Her language is toying and deceptive; she's obviously playing to win for herself, with the townies as basically a byproduct; and her high-and-mighty attitude is really disconcerting and shows that she obviously considers most of us below her, aside from annoying the hell out of me. 

I say we cut through the crap, the stupid whatifs and the misleading conversation and just make life a lot simpler for everybody by getting rid of her. I'm not happy being treated like a pawn, so I've made my decision to *Lynch Vixie.*

And you know what? Even if I'm wrong about Vixie, I really don't care. Regardless of who she is and what she can actually do, she still being really manipulative and treating the innocents like crap. So what if she might be able to help in the long run; I wouldn't want to win with the help of someone acting like her. 

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I vote that we should all kill Vixie with any method necessary as soon as possible in all future Mafia games. :/

I think Vixie's role is too powerful. I know this is an experiment and all, but it seems way too convoluted; she can't be targeted by the Mafia _and_ she is omniscient -- not to mention that she has basically five different win conditions. 

Also, the bit about bleeding-out-of-ears being doc kill is weird: if Walker is Vig as he claimed, and he targeted Superbird as he claimed, then why did Superbird die of ear-bleed? 

Screw it all. Going to sleep and *lynching Vixie.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> I think Vixie's role is too powerful. I know this is an experiment and all, but it seems way too convoluted; she can't be targeted by the Mafia _and_ she is omniscient -- not to mention that she has basically five different win conditions.


Unless she's lying.

Anyway, we're all going to regret it if she turns out to be an alien or something of the sort, but everyone's brought up pretty strong arguments for not allowing Vixie to continue so I'll go with them and *lynch Vixie*.


----------



## Minnow

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



> Unless she's lying.


I think that's Linoone's point. ie, that the powers Vixie claims she has are too powerful to be true.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



> Lupine Volt did not roleclaim. Neither did Kusari, IIRC. Lupine Volt's  death was different from the others, but Kusari's matched Dave  Strider's. So I don't believe that whoever causes the splatters of gore,  at least, is a trope killer.


herp derp this is what happens when I make posts before breakfast :U

*
Doesn't it seem altogether too convenient that if we leave Vixie, we'll ~magically~ win the game with her help? *

I agree that Vixie's power seems pretty out of balance, so she's probably making it up. Vixie will play to win. She loves mafia. In pretty much game she's in, she's a fundamental part of the game (hello, team vixie) because she likes winning. She'll double-cross us if she wants to win. She has lied to us for the entire game; we can't trust her. lynch her, guys :C in any case I'd much rather innocents win without the help of a mafioso.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Erg wow okay. This is quite a mindfuck. Let's see... So far there are 9 votes for Vixie (including her own) and 2 for abstain. Okay...

One thing that confuses me, if Vixie kills the Big Bad, wouldn't that make her the Big Bad? In a regular game it would, but I guess this one's different? :| Idk. Either way, it seems pretty clear she's going down today, but just to make sure, I'll add my vote for *Vixie*. Because this game is unpredictable as fuck.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Also, the bit about bleeding-out-of-ears being doc kill is weird: if Walker is Vig as he claimed, and he targeted Superbird as he claimed, then why did Superbird die of ear-bleed?


The more I read through the thread, the more I don't think Walker was who he claimed to be. I think Walker was too good a player to decide to kill someone random on Night 0 with absolutely nothing to go on (as he claimed he did with Mawile - who didn't die), and as you say, the methods of killing his victims don't line up. What I absolutely can't figure out is why he'd lie, though - the only reason an innocent (which is what he showed up as when he died) would lie would be to make the Mafia less likely to kill them during the night, and claiming Vigilante is putting a massive target on yourself. Though, I suppose, it doesn't really matter at this point.

Though about the earbleed - if it is a Doctor-overdose (can you share why you think that, Midnight, without giving yourself completely away?), it means that our Doctors are ridiculously lucky, managing to overdose-kill not one, but two Mafia members. The only reason I'm skeptical about it is because it seems a bit less random than that - especially in a game with so many players, three overdoses is quite a lot. But, as I say, whoever's killing through ear-bleeds has been good to us (and, I assume, screwing the mafia's plans a bit), so I don't see much of a reason to worry about it.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

midnight, walker, kratos, wue: not mafia!


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



newt said:


> midnight, walker, kratos, wue: not mafia!


Wat :| Pah. So assuming you're telling the truth, we should probably make a list of innocents, just so we know who not to lynch, right. Although it's always prone to, you know, not being true. Uhg.



> * NWT, Negrek, Dannichu, and I are all innocent


Since both Midnight and nwt claimed each other are innocent, that is a bit suspicious, er. :\ But, assuming this is the truth, these are the people who have been 'verified' innocent so far. (Walker's already dead though so.)

Also re: Dannichu, why wouldn't Walker be vig? In a game with 50 players, killing someone on the first night isn't that stupid an idea. Either way, he's innocent, so there's no point in speculating there, really.

Also, maybe any death not caused by mafia shows up as blood from the ears?


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



newt said:


> midnight, walker, kratos, wue: not mafia!


Wat :| Pah. So assuming you're telling the truth, we should probably make a list of innocents, just so we know who not to lynch, right. Although it's always prone to, you know, not being true. Uhg.



> * NWT, Negrek, Dannichu, and I are all innocent


Since both Midnight and nwt claimed each other are innocent, that is a bit suspicious, er. :\ But, assuming this is the truth, these are the people who have been 'verified' innocent so far. (Walker's already dead though so.)

Also re: Dannichu, why wouldn't Walker be vig? In a game with 50 players, killing someone on the first night isn't that stupid an idea. Either way, he's innocent, so there's no point in speculating there, really.

Also, maybe any death not caused by mafia shows up as blood from the ears?


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Pentimento said:


> Since both Midnight and nwt claimed each other are innocent, that is a bit suspicious, er. :\
> 
> Also, maybe any death not caused by mafia shows up as blood from the ears?


I know he's innocent for the same reason I know he's not lying about his claim.

That is entirely possible.




Dannichu said:


> (can you share why you think that, Midnight, without giving yourself completely away?)


No. Yes. No.

... Outlook is bleak. Ask again later.

ETA is anyone planning on healing newt, then


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Pentimento said:


> midnight, walker, kratos, wue: not mafia!
> 
> 
> 
> Wat :| Pah. So assuming you're telling the truth, we should probably make a list of innocents, just so we know who not to lynch, right. Although it's always prone to, you know, not being true. Uhg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * NWT, Negrek, Dannichu, and I are all innocent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since both Midnight and nwt claimed each other are innocent, that is a bit suspicious, er. :\ But, assuming this is the truth, these are the people who have been 'verified' innocent so far. (Walker's already dead though so.)
Click to expand...

Keep in mind that even if both of them are telling the truth about the results they got, one or both of them may be screwy Investigation roles; common ones are Naive Cop (always gets Innocent), Paranoid Cop (always gets guilty) and Insane Cop (always gets the opposite of the truth).


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

And on top of that there may be Mafia roles that appear Innocent upon death and vice versa, so really we can't tell if anyone's Innocent or not until the game's over and Bachuru gives us the (probably ungodly long) transcript of what happened.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Keep in mind that even if both of them are telling the truth about the results they got, one or both of them may be screwy Investigation roles; common ones are Naive Cop (always gets Innocent), Paranoid Cop (always gets guilty) and Insane Cop (always gets the opposite of the truth).


I remember once butterfree saying in #mafia that she hated sanity roles...

Also *abstain*. /nod


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

_And_ though Vixie is looking pretty damn untrustworthy at this point, there is still the possibility of a brainjacker. Definitely sounds like something Butterchuru would want to include.

Meh. *Lynch Vixie*. There are still thirty-four people in the game (thirty-three, sans Vixie), and we're already at least three mafia down unless one or more of those were death millers or something. Thanks, Vix, but I think we're good to go without you.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

And continuing Dannichu's summary:

Same idea, mafia in bold, innocents underlined.

Night 3:
Lupine Volt is found in a splatter of blood, having apparently been torn apart by dogs.

Day 4 (p.23-27):
Karkat Vantas roleclaims as the same thing as Minks: a Body Double with Decoy Getaway.
Rai-CH and *Tailsy*, among others, suggest an animal-control vigilante.
Vixie says that Negrek is innocent. Kusari tries to determine Vixie’s inspection-pattern, to no avail.
Blastoise reveals that he asked about the Mysterious Informants’ cause of death.
Seritinajii rolclaims as a Non Action Guy and a power of What Kind of Lame Power is Heart, Anyway?.
Dannichu suggests a Death Note-esque killing power, which generates quite a bit of discussion.
Big Red Cherry Bomb is lynched.

Night 4:
*Tailsy* is found grinning, dead, with blood dripping out of her ears. Kusari, on the other hand, is in a blood and gore splatter.

Day 5 (p.27-current):
Suspicion is cast on Vixie, as she had said that *Tailsy* was innocent.
newt roleclaims as an inspector, but does not give tropes, and reveals Vixie as mafia. Karkat and Midnight back the claim up.
Vixie causes further confusion in the town by voting to lynch herself.
Dannichu, meanwhile, creates a tidy summary of the game so far.
Vixie, though, roleclaims as The Chessmaster and The Starscream with a power of Chronic Backstabbing Disorder. She also reveals that *Tailsy* was turned into mafia by a Mysterious Employer and that her win condition is to kill the Big Bad.
Midnight divulges some information in a post*.
Leafstorm roleclaims as a Willing Channeler with Powers Via Possession turned bodyguard.
Vixie posts more information about her role**.
ultraviolet roleclaims as Mysterious Informant, with Expospeak. This information is revealed: “In particular, you've heard it might be dangerous to reveal your true name in this town: there's somebody around who might use it against you...”, somewhat confirming the I Know Your True Name kill-role.
Town becomes extremely suspicious of Vixie and starts to vote to lynch her.

*Midnight's post.

**Vixie's post.

I know I missed a few things but I can't remember what. Some links were either already linked to or will be added later.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Bachuru said:


> Thanks for the detailed recap, Dannichu! Now lazy players can't excuse themselves with "but the thread is so _long_ D:" anymore.


True as this is in theory, with the pace of this game that recap (and Leafstorm's also-very-helpful recap) is going to get buried. 'Scuse me while I do something about that. ETA: something done. re: sig.

In the meantime. Midnight. Why are you abstaining, out of curiosity? (Same general question to anyone else who has abstained/is abstaining, but I'm too tired to go find who else is and see if they provided reasoning. If you gave a reason, assume the question doesn't apply to you.) Is it that you're willing to believe Vixie and see whether or not she can help, or is there some other reason? Because even if you can't tell us how you know what you know (and god damn it just because you people claim to be unable to share your tropes does not mean you have to sound like you're enjoying being so deliberately vague; it gives off mega anti-town vibes and is mostly hella irritating, so _stop that_), you can probably at least share that much. If your information's really that solid, shouldn't you be trying to convince us to follow your logic?


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Pentimento said:


> Also re: Dannichu, why wouldn't Walker be vig? In a game with 50 players, killing someone on the first night isn't that stupid an idea. Either way, he's innocent, so there's no point in speculating there, really.


But there being 50 players means it's even _less_ likely you'll hit a Mafia on Night 0! And "not mafia" and "innocent" are two different things (eg. aliens). I'd like to point out that this is _pure speculation_, and probably not worth much now he's dead, but I'm just sayin'.

Butterfree, can I ask a question? When a person dies and shows up as Mafia, can we take that to mean that they could communicate with each other privately?


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Keep in mind that even if both of them are telling the truth about the results they got, one or both of them may be screwy Investigation roles; common ones are Naive Cop (always gets Innocent), Paranoid Cop (always gets guilty) and Insane Cop (always gets the opposite of the truth).


Aaaaaah, this is interesting! Snorlax's information as Mysterious Informant was that "My information was the Police Are Useless, but are very consistently so.", so this could actually be correct. In some way. ???.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Keep in mind that even if both of them are telling the truth about the results they got, one or both of them may be screwy Investigation roles; common ones are Naive Cop (always gets Innocent), Paranoid Cop (always gets guilty) and Insane Cop (always gets the opposite of the truth).


Possibly, but in that case the only possible sanities (out of the ones I can think of) for newt are the Insane Cop and the Random Cop. The Random Cop is just annoying and I don't think newt would have gotten such a high ratio of innocent:mafia results if that was the case, and the Insane Cop would mean Vixie is actually innocent, which...is probably not true. Unless, of course, Butterfree's thought up some new kind of sanity.

Maybe newt could tell us, without saying the actual trope, if his role or power trope implies some sort of inaccuracies in his results? I doubt it, though.

ETA: And everyone else's posts have convinced me that we should lynch *Vixie*.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Maybe newt could tell us, without saying the actual trope, if his role or power trope implies some sort of inaccuracies in his results? I doubt it, though.


Well, yeah, it's kind of the point of cop (and doc) sanities that you aren't told that you're potentially ineffective. Cop/doc sanities were created to act as a balance, and that effort would all be for naught if there were any hint that your role was unreliable. I guess you could make it part of the challenge that you have a sanity and need to figure out how to correctly interpret your results, as in a game like Dethy or something, but that's still not very helpful because one you realize you're any sanity other than insane (in which case you just know to flip your results) you just stop investigating because you know you'll never be helpful.

I did remember the "police are useless" remark when Jack mentioned possible cop sanities, but I'm wondering if standard sanities are really something Butterchuru would bother with in this game. First of all, apparently she dislikes them, and second, there are so many people and so many bizarre roles in play that I doubt you'd even need them for balance (that being really the only reason to use them, because otherwise they're just annoying). Perhaps they're useless in another way, one that's not related to common cop sanities? Vixie made up her stupid restriction, but that doesn't mean that actual investigators don't have one of some sort (they've already all but said they can't tell us how they know what they know).


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> In the meantime. Midnight. Why are you abstaining, out of curiosity? (Same general question to anyone else who has abstained/is abstaining, but I'm too tired to go find who else is and see if they provided reasoning. If you gave a reason, assume the question doesn't apply to you.) Is it that you're willing to believe Vixie and see whether or not she can help, or is there some other reason? Because even if you can't tell us how you know what you know (and god damn it just because you people claim to be unable to share your tropes does not mean you have to sound like you're enjoying being so deliberately vague; it gives off mega anti-town vibes and is mostly hella irritating, so _stop that_), you can probably at least share that much. If your information's really that solid, shouldn't you be trying to convince us to follow your logic?


I kiiinda wanted to wait until 'tomorrow' to reveal other stuff... I actually have something interesting this time~~! so I want to live as long as possible :'( and also I am waiting for something but I don't know if it will show :|...

of course, if I've revealed enough to be a target, that plan will be counterproductive, eheh... I'll wait a bit, unless butterchuru wants to extend the hours.

I like Vixie! I believe that she is mafia-aligned, but she certainly makes the game interesting, moreso than a dozen other players at the moment. I'm willing to trust her! It's a personal failing, I'm aware.


ETA: 





Emerald Espeon said:


> Maybe newt could tell us, without saying the actual trope, if his role or power trope implies some sort of inaccuracies in his results? I doubt it, though.


It kind of implies it, yes -- but on the other hand, he nailed me correctly. It's his business if he wants to say more, ehe.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

So, uh, Midnight and newt are lovers? That seems a bit obvious from Midnight's post.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



> Lupine Volt is found in a splatter of blood, having apparently been torn apart by dogs.


Okay, you know what? Fuck it. _Lupine Volt was not torn apart by dogs._ It was a blood-and-gore splatter, exactly like Dave Strider and Kusarigamaitachi; the dogs just came around to scavenge the pieces (and were 100% flavor). I was hoping this misconception would die once Dannichu had gotten it right in her recap, but apparently not. :/



> I remember once butterfree saying in #mafia that she hated sanity roles...


To be precise, I hate when sanity roles render the inspector role pointless because you never know if your information is to be trusted or reversed or if it even means anything whatsoever.



> Butterfree, can I ask a question? When a person dies and shows up as Mafia, can we take that to mean that they could communicate with each other privately?


You can take that to mean they're by all appearances a bona fide member of the, ahem, Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club. One would at least think members of a social club would socialize with one another.

Extension by *24 hours*.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Midnight said:


> I kiiinda wanted to wait until 'tomorrow' to reveal other stuff... I actually have something interesting this time~~! so I want to live as long as possible :'( and also I am waiting for something but I don't know if it will show :|...
> 
> of course, if I've revealed enough to be a target, that plan will be counterproductive, eheh... I'll wait a bit, unless butterchuru wants to extend the hours.
> 
> I like Vixie! I believe that she is mafia-aligned, but she certainly makes the game interesting, moreso than a dozen other players at the moment. I'm willing to trust her! It's a personal failing, I'm aware.
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> It kind of implies it, yes -- but on the other hand, he nailed me correctly. It's his business if he wants to say more, ehe.


Okay... but since you've now made yourself a _huge_ target, what happens if Vixie dies (which is most likely to happen regardless of your abstaining since the votes to lynch her outnumber the abstains), and during the night the Big Bad kills you? Then the innocents don't get your information. 

What's most likely to happen is Vixie is lynched, mafia kills you during the night, and we don't get that information. :|


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

This is all incredibly entertaining. 

Especially you, Minnow. 

Who is, in fact, mafia. Oh, don't take my word for it. NWT, please inspect them tomorrow. You'll be glad you did.

And, uh, ultraviolet. If I am so concerned and desperate about living today, I wouldn't be voting for myself, would I? Also, I did discuss in length with opal about the overpoweredness of my role. He assured me it wasn't, and that I would enjoy it. Enjoy it, I did, and obviously it is not so overpowered now that I am about to die.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Bachuru said:


> Okay, you know what? Fuck it. _Lupine Volt was not torn apart by dogs._ It was a blood-and-gore splatter, exactly like Dave Strider and Kusarigamaitachi; the dogs just came around to scavenge the pieces (and were 100% flavor). I was hoping this misconception would die once Dannichu had gotten it right in her recap, but apparently not. :/


So yes, the splatter of blood killing role does not require a trope! (Unless guesswork is allowed.) This is probably the Mafia don/Big Bad's way of killing, then. Or maybe the Mafia can choose between killing someone whose trope they know of or just going through with a regular kill. On the night that the three MIs died, there weren't any splatters of gore, so that seems possible. Maybe the trope-killing was a one-use power? Although it seems like a bit of a waste to use it on roles with no night action, in that case.

EDIT: You know, if Vixie was telling the truth about her role, the Mafia members who have no other way of getting rid of her would probably be the most outspoken about lynching her. Also, the fact that the Mafia haven't been able to get rid of Vixie suggests that there were only one Mafia doctor, so they couldn't deliberately kill her by overdose. Unless the Mafia doctors also weren't allowed to target her, I guess.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Again, Mawile has been the only player to have been stabbed in the back. _I have chronic backstabbing disorder_. Mafia killed nobody the night Mawile died. Why is this? Because I killed them before they could kill anyone. 

How this is not conclusive proof I am telling the truth about my role is beyond me.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



			
				Vixie ♥;455226 said:
			
		

> Again, Mawile has been the only player to have been stabbed in the back. _I have chronic backstabbing disorder_. Mafia killed nobody the night Mawile died. Why is this? Because I killed them before they could kill anyone.
> 
> How this is not conclusive proof I am telling the truth about my role is beyond me.


I thought night actions always go through unless they are roleblocked? Butterfree did say something to that effect in that Mafia rules post that's stickied, so I would assume she's GMing this game that way as well.

EDIT: Re: Vixie's accusation of Minnow, Walker (apparently randomly) nominated Minnow for lynching on the first day, and Superbird agreed that it seemed like a "fine choice". We still don't know if Superbird was actually on the Mafia's side or not, but that probably has some significance if we can figure out a bit more, I think.



Fruity Walkerloops said:


> While I agree that Superbird looks a bit suspicious, I, too, am disinclined to lynch it.  At the same time I think that not lynching anyone is simply wasting a day.  Going with a completely random lynch of *Minnow* seems fine to me, seeing as it's viewed the thread but hasn't posted (unless I missed it, but I don't _think_ I did).





Superbird said:


> ^It's posted, but I think that is a fine choice.
> 
> *Minnow*


Note that Superbird refuted Walker's reasoning for lynching Minnow, then voted for it anyway. He may have just been trying to save himself, but it seems a bit like he did want Minnow gone.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Ideally, I am to get Big Bad lynched during the day. This way, their successor still gets to kill an innocent during the night. If this fails, I have to do the deed myself, killing them off before they do their kill. Look at the night they died.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Leafstorm said:


> So, uh, Midnight and newt are lovers? That seems a bit obvious from Midnight's post.


Nope! Not at all.




Pathos said:


> Okay... but since you've now made yourself a _huge_ target, what happens if Vixie dies (which is most likely to happen regardless of your abstaining since the votes to lynch her outnumber the abstains), and during the night the Big Bad kills you? Then the innocents don't get your information.
> 
> What's most likely to happen is Vixie is lynched, mafia kills you during the night, and we don't get that information. :|


Aww... you're probably right. I'm very sad now. Okay. SORRY, person I was waiting for! Maybe if you had sent me more than one message I would be less impatient. :(

I have two things. Thing one: I can see the tropes and the usernames of people who target me! NWT inspected me... I think it was night zero? And Negrek also targeted me night zero. Dannichu never did anything; I just figured she was innocent. But she just as well could not be. I'm crazy like that.

I am kind of wary about thing two, but hell, why not go all the way...? Gonna die anyway, sob.

You see, I am the doctor who healed Superbird on night zero. Vixie is my backup plan to ensure TVTropes Mafia's lulz. If the mafia do not change their mind, this unique game will be lost. I must prevent that at any cost. Thus, I've deemed it necessary to cross the boundaries doctors usually respect. I happily accept the stigma of anti-town for this cause.

... yeah haha nobody will get that ever. POINT IS, I healed him, yes. Which made posts like this one absolutely fucking hilarious and I am still cracking up going back over it again. That was my entire point, really -- "for the lulz". So yeah, I count it as a victory.

Night zero I healed Vixie, and the next nights Negrek and Kratos. It didn't occur to me to heal NWT, but considering he wasn't a huge target before now... it all worked out. OH! And that thing Dannichu asked...



Dannichu said:


> * Midnight thought *sreservoir*'s death was subverted by Kratos.
> If there was a discussion among Mafia who to kill, she would've known that Kratos was the target that night, and that something would've then had to have backfired in order for there to be no dead Kratos and a dead Mafia. This statement was made _before_ Dave said he protected Kratos that night. This strikes me as rather suspicious, and nobody's mentioned it so far, so: why did you think this, Midnight?


Blame Butterfree. >3 First night I was waffling between healing 'Kratos Vixie Kratos Vixie they're both big targets so what if a doctor heals one of them but what if that's what the mafia thinks so they go after but then doctor would mafia friggin wifom D< SCREW IT what happens happens I HEAL KRATOS'

and butterfree was like '... ... Uh. Could you pick someone else, pretty please? I really want this thingy to happen how it was already planned to happen.'

so I was like '... how _iiiiiinteresting_. okey-dokey then, Vixie!'

and that
is what
went down.

/huff. WORDS. Okay so plans for the future! I will heal NWT. I know there are three doctors, or at least am more certain than normal, because Superbird's COD was blood-from-ears, and that is very likely to be dockill. ... Except for the frequency, like Dannichu said, but uh ignore that for now. Because it was also Tailsy's COD from last night, and I did not heal Tailsy, QED. One of you guys should out yourself to heal me, and then the hidden doctor heal that one.

Wait, that doesn't work if 1) the one who steps forward is actually mafia and lying to kill off a doctor or 2) there are more than three doctors (entirely possible) and they would kill off the outed doctor. CONUNDRUM! Of course in the case of number one and I died you could totally kill off whoever called doc, but hrmhrm.

I dunno I'm bad at this planning crud someone else think of something. I just feel _so totally awesome_ that I can be helpful. Oh and I'm a magic doc, not a science doc, fwiw.

SO

TOTALLY

AWESOME

now other people go post so this can be the most so totally awesome game before I die

yay words!


ETA: ALSO PLANS: Considering I can see the tropes/names of anyone who targets me, if I am lucky enough to get one doctor to heal me and one mafia to kill me, I can totally work as an impromptu inspector. I can even clear the names of anyone who could 'target' me without harming me, if anyone wanted to do that! :D


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



			
				Vixie ♥;455226 said:
			
		

> Again, Mawile has been the only player to have been stabbed in the back. _I have chronic backstabbing disorder_. Mafia killed nobody the night Mawile died. Why is this? Because I killed them before they could kill anyone.
> 
> How this is not conclusive proof I am telling the truth about my role is beyond me.


I've only been reading somewhere slightly more motivated than casually yet nowhere near closely, but IIRC isn't this the only part of your claimed role that's been apparently proven? One part does not prove the other parts, and the entire thing as we've interpreted it is overpowered (unless there's a drawback clause involving, say, you making all sorts of wild extra claims about your role that would make it look like you're lying).



Emerald Espeon said:


> I thought night actions always go through unless they are roleblocked? Butterfree did say something to that effect in that Mafia rules post that's stickied, so I would assume she's GMing this game that way as well.


Nope, in the rules thread (although maybe it's been removed, I don't remember) there was a complex order-of-operations-of-night-actions in which somebody can kill somebody and thereby prevent their night action. So Vixie's point is plausible.

EDIT: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand ninja'd.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

The inspection part of my role is essential to me finding Big Bad. I cannot kill anyone _but_ Big Bad. Mafia history gives me clues as to what to expect and avoid, and just what the mafia is (or no longer) capable of doing.

And fine. I recruited Tailsy as part of my one-use subtrope. Up until now, she was my Exposition Fairy.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

In the stickied default mafia rules thread, people don't actually die until the end of the Midnight phase. However, just because I made a thread of mafia rules where death never prevents the execution of a night action does not mean I could not also run an experimental mafia game where death does prevent the execution of a night action, or some deaths prevent the execution of a night action. As I keep saying, don't assume anything here necessarily functions exactly like it does in standard mafia even if it involves analogous roles.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Midnight said:


> You see, I am the doctor who healed Superbird on night zero. Vixie is my backup plan to ensure TVTropes Mafia's lulz. If the mafia do not change their mind, this unique game will be lost. I must prevent that at any cost. Thus, I've deemed it necessary to cross the boundaries doctors usually respect. I happily accept the stigma of anti-town for this cause.
> 
> ... yeah haha nobody will get that ever. POINT IS, I healed him, yes. Which made posts like this one absolutely fucking hilarious and I am still cracking up going back over it again. That was my entire point, really -- "for the lulz". So yeah, I count it as a victory.


Still going to kick you in the teeth (though I guess apparently we're lucky that someone else was dumb enough to heal him and kill him regardless). I haven't punished you for making me doc ~again~ in AAMafia redux yet anyway, so. My righteous fury shall not be deterred!

(Did you choose to be a magicky doctor over sciencey, then, or did Butterfree assign that to you?)

What I actually came in here to say: Vixie, by any chance do you know whether you flip innocent or mafia when killed? Presumably mafia, since you said you have a social club card, but... 'Cause if it's the former then then uh well I was going to say we should go after Minnow next but you flipping innocent would really gnarl things up like whoa.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

EDIT: in hindsight this post was sort of rude and i should not have said this


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Midnight said:


> I can see the tropes and the usernames of people who target me! NWT inspected me... I think it was night zero? And Negrek also targeted me night zero. Dannichu never did anything; I just figured she was innocent. But she just as well could not be. I'm crazy like that.


So are you saying that Negrek and Dannichu have both targeted you, but nothing happened, and that's your reasoning for them being innocent? Also, how did you know that Dave Strider was telling the truth? Did he target you too?



Midnight said:


> You see, I am the doctor who healed Superbird on night zero. Vixie is my backup plan to ensure TVTropes Mafia's lulz. If the mafia do not change their mind, this unique game will be lost. I must prevent that at any cost. Thus, I've deemed it necessary to cross the boundaries doctors usually respect. I happily accept the stigma of anti-town for this cause.
> 
> ... yeah haha nobody will get that ever. POINT IS, I healed him, yes. Which made posts like this one absolutely fucking hilarious and I am still cracking up going back over it again. That was my entire point, really -- "for the lulz". So yeah, I count it as a victory.
> 
> Night zero I healed Vixie, and the next nights Negrek and Kratos. It didn't occur to me to heal NWT, but considering he wasn't a huge target before now... it all worked out.


I'm assuming you mean you healed him (Superbird) on night one? So then the Mafia doctor probably healed Superbird, and that caused a healer clash. Hm. I wonder what the internal bleeding thing is, then. MAYBE the ear-bleeding thing means the healer clash included the Mafia doctor, while the internal bleeding means the healer clash included two (or more) innocent doctors?



Midnight said:


> Okay so plans for the future! I will heal NWT. I know there are three doctors, or at least am more certain than normal, because Superbird's COD was blood-from-ears, and that is very likely to be dockill. ... Except for the frequency, like Dannichu said, but uh ignore that for now. Because it was also Tailsy's COD from last night, and I did not heal Tailsy, QED. One of you guys should out yourself to heal me, and then the hidden doctor heal that one.


And if the Mafia doctor is still alive, and heals either you or NWT? One of you would die of healer clash, wouldn't you? I thought that was what happened to Walker, actually. BUT ANYWAY. If you didn't heal Tailsy, and Vixie was telling the truth about Tailsy's role and Tailsy couldn't heal herself, that would mean there were at least four doctors.

Also, I don't think the frequency of bleeding from the ears necessarily means that it's not likely for all those to be cases of overdose. The other two who died from bleeding out of the ears (Walker and Tailsy) would both have been good targets for doctors. Since we were trying to figure out a way to heal Walker, the Mafia doctor could easily have targeted him that night to kill him by overdose. In Tailsy's case, it's possible that the Mafia doctor healed her and then an innocent doctor healed her as well. Tailsy can't have been the only Mafia doctor, because IIRC one of the Mysterious Informants got the information about there being a back-alley doctor (or something) when the game started - before she would have been targeted by the Mysterious Employer. Well, that's assuming that that meant a Mafia doctor, anyway.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Still going to kick you in the teeth (though I guess apparently we're lucky that someone else was dumb enough to heal him and kill him regardless). I haven't punished you for making me doc ~again~ in AAMafia redux yet anyway, so. My righteous fury shall not be deterred!
> 
> (Did you choose to be a magicky doctor over sciencey, then, or did Butterfree assign that to you?)
> 
> What I actually came in here to say: Vixie, by any chance do you know whether you flip innocent or mafia when killed? Presumably mafia, since you said you have a social club card, but... 'Cause if it's the former then then uh well I was going to say we should go after Minnow but you flipping innocent would really gnarl things up like whoa.


I had no choice in the matter, but I really adore my trope/power combination. It's pretty much exactly what I ask for when I Just Want To Be Special. I've been calling myself Katara. :3

'Dumb enough'... :( I prefer my interpretation of lulzyawesome better.

Speaking of which! I will change my vote from abstain to *Minnow* sure! (Trust, personal failing, lulz, you get my motives.)


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



> You see, I am the doctor who *healed Superbird on night zero*. Vixie is my backup plan to ensure TVTropes Mafia's lulz. If the mafia do not change their mind, this unique game will be lost. I must prevent that at any cost. Thus, I've deemed it necessary to cross the boundaries doctors usually respect. I happily accept the stigma of anti-town for this cause.
> 
> ... yeah haha nobody will get that ever. POINT IS, I healed him, yes. Which made posts like this one absolutely fucking hilarious and I am still cracking up going back over it again. That was my entire point, really -- "for the lulz". So yeah, I count it as a victory.
> 
> *Night zero I healed Vixie*, and the next nights Negrek and Kratos. It didn't occur to me to heal NWT, but considering he wasn't a huge target before now... it all worked out. OH! And that thing Dannichu asked...


Wait, who did you heal on night zero, Superbird or Vixie? :|

Also, can you tell us who targeted you, and with what? 

I really don't know what to say to the rest of your post. Err.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Sounds good to me. *Minnow*.

EDIT: Kratos, I am very much mafia and will flip mafia when I die. I am just more mafia than anyone else.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

I meant Minnow _after_ Vixie. As in tomorrow. I edited the post but apparently that got snarled up in boardfail. I still don't appreciate being toyed with, thanks.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> So are you saying that Negrek and Dannichu have both targeted you, but nothing happened, and that's your reasoning for them being innocent? Also, how did you know that Dave Strider was telling the truth? Did he target you too?


Negrek yes (and I don't think it's my place to elaborate), Dannichu no. She just. Has an innocent face. You know? It's like that thing twenty minutes into every Mentalist episode where they have the suspect in custody and Jane comes in and does his thing and then he says "You can let him go." "... We can't let him go, he's a suspect in a murder investigation!" "Oh, I'm not saying you have to let him go. Just that you can. Because he didn't do it." That kind of thing.

He didn't, but I figured that's what the Butterchuru-plan bit was all about. It makes as good an explanation as any.



Emerald Espeon said:


> I'm assuming you mean you healed him (Superbird) on night one? So then the Mafia doctor probably healed Superbird, and that caused a healer clash. Hm. I wonder what the internal bleeding thing is, then. MAYBE the ear-bleeding thing means the healer clash included the Mafia doctor, while the internal bleeding means the healer clash included two (or more) innocent doctors?


Yes right whichever night makes sense.

I have no idea. Don't forget about the difference between magic docs and nano docs. OH! Important tidbit!!



> However, your healing magic doesn't go well with modern technology, and if some idiot has injected nanomachines into your target's bloodstream beforehand, well...


Note that it says absolutely nothing about clash by the same thingamajigger! So so so if I ask all magicky docs to heal me, maybe nothing bad will happen! >D >D



Emerald Espeon said:


> And if the Mafia doctor is still alive, and heals either you or NWT? One of you would die of healer clash, wouldn't you?


Yep! ... That would suck. Please don't do that, mafia doctor, if you exist. Because that wouldn't be fun. For me. And that's all that matters.




Pathos said:


> Wait, who did you heal on night zero, Superbird or Vixie? :|
> 
> Also, can you tell us who targeted you, and with what?
> 
> I really don't know what to say to the rest of your post. Err.


First Vixie, then Superbird, then... other people...

Only NWT and Negrek have targeted me. I confirmed NWT's role because he said it first, but considering the whole possible true-name killer, I'm not about to name tropes.

:)


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> I meant Minnow _after_ Vixie. As in tomorrow. I edited the post but apparently that got snarled up in boardfail. I still don't appreciate being toyed with, thanks.


And I don't appreciate being lynched. B)


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

What Midnight says about herself is true. Confirming that I targeted her night one and saw that her power trope was healing hands. So.

Also *lynch Vixie*. We can get Minnow later if we want.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Also surprise turns out I'm leaving school RIGHT NOW much earlier than anticipated and won't be able to get back online until Sunday/Monday night at the earliest. Apologies if you had anything you wanted to badger me about and for my general absence this game (I imagine it's made some people annoyed with me, and to them I do apologize), but hopefully I will actually be able to participate once I get settled in over break.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

In an attempt to clear up at least some of the confusion surrounding this game right now, I say *lynch Vixie.*

also I apologize for the inactivity. the forum's downtime sessions made me wary of posting anything here, and when they came back the general confusion running rampant in this game sort of kept me away. Recaps are much appreciated though.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Bachuru said:


> You can take that to mean they're by all appearances a bona fide member of the, ahem, Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club. One would at least think members of a social club would socialize with one another.





			
				Vixie ♥;455246 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Kratos, I am very much mafia and will flip mafia when I die. I am just more mafia than anyone else.


So if she has a Social Club Card (and I'll bet anything that she does) we know for sure she's been lying.

Edit: I don't have any kind of Vixie-idenitifying power, by the way, I just don't trust her as far and I can throw her. And I have a weak, wonky arm and can't throw anybody very far at all.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Dannichu said:


> So if she has a Social Club Card (and I'll bet anything that she does) we know for sure she's been lying.


Hasn't Vixie already admitted that she carries a Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club Card?

Also, this is just a little thing, but:



			
				Vixie ♥;455071 said:
			
		

> If you are still suspicious of my claim, note that Mawile was found with a knife in their back -- i.e., they were backstabbed.





			
				Vixie ♥;455226 said:
			
		

> Again, Mawile has been the only player to have been stabbed in the back. _I have chronic backstabbing disorder_. Mafia killed nobody the night Mawile died. Why is this? Because I killed them before they could kill anyone.
> 
> How this is not conclusive proof I am telling the truth about my role is beyond me.


Vixie keeps using the fact that she killed Mawile (which she has been trying to prove by saying that she was stabbed in the back) to try to convince us that she's harmless to us. However:



			
				Vixie ♥;453962 said:
			
		

> How many times must it be emphasised that flavour text doesn't really mean anything? >:(


I find it hard to believe that you wouldn't have noticed the flavour text saying that Mawile was stabbed in the back (and therefore realized that the flavour text _does_ mean something) if that was in fact caused by your night action. How would you have missed that yourself if Mawile's "back-stabbing" is as conclusive proof of your role as you claim it is?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Because I honestly wasn't paying any attention until Bachuru called to my attention that flavour text does suggest manner of death? Is it _really_ that hard? And how many times must it be said _I am mafia. I have have a club card_. But whatever. I've run out of patience. I tried to be nice, but it's not fun anymore. I did what I needed to do. So lynch me, don't lynch me, don't care either way.

*Retiring*.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

Is it possible that Vixie has an alien-like role and is trying to draw our suspicion and votes with an incredibly drawn out plan?

I'm going to stick with abstaining because this whole day has been a serious mind screw and I am thoroughly confused.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

OH WHOA never mind, I got another notification and thought it was just another of the endless visitor messages surskitty's been firing off (ilu skoots) but um it was actually a PM and um it turns out I was healed by another magic-doctor last night! thank you, kind person! (I had my suspicions about you, haha!)

SO you, you can just heal me again tonight, okay? :> Also, if anyone who can target without harming (roleblock, distractor, whatever) would like to target me so I can be like "yep, these people are totes innocent", that can totally work too! And hey, mafia, try and kill me! >D I'd love to be the one to say OH YEAH AND $player IS MAFIA WITH $trope LET'S GET 'EM

\o\ \o/ /o/


----------



## surskitty

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Midnight said:


> OH WHOA never mind, I got another notification and thought it was just another of the endless visitor messages surskitty's been firing off (ilu skoots)


Hey!  I only do that on days ending in Y!

[ ... goes back to being audience; DON'T WORRY GUYS I'M NOT PLAYING]


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Dannichu said:


> So if she has a Social Club Card (and I'll bet anything that she does) we know for sure she's been lying.


I never said that. I only said that one would _think_ members of the social club would socialize with one another. Maybe the mafia have a member who they closed out of the loop. Maybe a player stole a club card. As a _general_ rule, showing up as mafia upon death means you really are one of the mafia proper, but that just means that if there are exceptions there is an in-world reason for it.

(Nothing I say will ever confirm or discredit any player's claim about their role. Everything I say is carefully crafted to leave loopholes. Don't try to get me to help you prove someone guilty.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> Is it possible that Vixie has an alien-like role and is trying to draw our suspicion and votes with an incredibly drawn out plan?
> 
> I'm going to stick with abstaining because this whole day has been a serious mind screw and I am thoroughly confused.


Consider that she became suspicious because Tailsy died and newt roleclaimed; neither of these things could have been predicted by her.

So no, it's too convoluted of a plan for her to be an alien. Good try though!


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*



Bachuru said:


> I never said that. I only said that one would _think_ members of the social club would socialize with one another. Maybe the mafia have a member who they closed out of the loop. Maybe a player stole a club card. As a _general_ rule, showing up as mafia upon death means you really are one of the mafia proper, but that just means that if there are exceptions there is an in-world reason for it.
> 
> (Nothing I say will ever confirm or discredit any player's claim about their role. Everything I say is carefully crafted to leave loopholes. Don't try to get me to help you prove someone guilty.)


The Vixie situation... If she has backstabbing and hunts the Don, maybe she was _once_ a member, but left and kept the card? and is out for vengence??


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

'The Vixie Situation' would be a good name for a rock band.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 5]*

*FINAL TALLY: 10 Vixie, 2 abstain, 2 Minnow*

Vixie glares resentfully at the mob as they surround her. She goes proudly to the gallows, and her last words to the villagers are, "You'll be sorry."

Soon she is dead, and her house is predictably found to be stuffed with Italian suits and her pockets with business cards from the Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club.

_Vixie is dead. She was mafia._

You have *48 hours* to send in your night actions.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 5]*

Dawn breaks, and the villagers step carefully outside. Everything seems serene; there are no splattered remains as far as anyone can see, at least.

So where are *Karkat Vantas* and *Leafstorm*?

After a while of waiting (Karkat Vantas has been known to oversleep), the villagers knock on their doors and eventually break in when there is no answer, only to discover that they are both dead from sudden, puzzling heart attacks.

_Karkat Vantas is dead. He was not mafia._

_Leafstorm is dead. He was not mafia._

Discuss. You have *48 hours* unless extended.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Karkat's death strikes me as being very odd. Unless he said he was hit on Day 5, shouldn't he have had an extra life from the Body Double? :/

However, with the 'sudden, puzzling heart attack' favour text, it appears that our roleclaim-killer has stuck again. Both Leafstorm and Karkat revealed their roles earlier in the game. Leafstorm had a pretty useful role too, which is a shame that we've lost another Bodyguard (well, Channeler-turned Bodyguard anyway.)


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Okay, arhg. D< I really don't get that true-trope killer! Do they win if _everyone else is dead_?! Wtf is the point of just killing on random, innocent or not? Arhg. Either way, from here on out, no one confess your tropes. Ever. At all. :|

"I thought killing people would make them like me. But it didn't. It just made them dead."


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

o u guys and your like 700 posts of discussion. my methods are muuuuuuuch more efficient

this much more here is a comparison:

threads: **
me: *********


I inspected emerald espeon last night

*EMERALD ESPEON IS MAFIA* check it out yo


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

okiedokie

*Emerald Espeon *


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



newt said:


> o u guys and your like 700 posts of discussion. my methods are muuuuuuuch more efficient
> 
> this much more here is a comparison:
> 
> threads: **
> me: *********
> 
> 
> I inspected emerald espeon last night
> 
> *EMERALD ESPEON IS MAFIA* check it out yo


And we should believe you...why?

I mean, I'm all for lynching now and confirming later, but (a) if you're telling the truth, you just got a huge target painted on you via Mafia attack, and (b) if you're not, you will have a huge target painted on you via lynching tomorrow.  Admittedly, it's getting on in the game, and we've gotten a lot of Mafia dead, but still.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

I'm inclined to believe newt. Midnight vouched for him a few days ago that he was inspector, so either it's a mafia conspiracy going on here, or they're telling the truth and we get rid of a mafioso.

Plus, look at it this way. If we target Emerald Espeon and she isn't mafia, we then have two mafia people to get rid of.



ANYWAYS I was mildly bored so I decided to make a player sheet for everyone in the game. For each person I put down how much they've posted, the last time they posted, and if they have roleclaimed something.

Pardon me if I miss anything.

MERRY CHRISTMAS.
_
*LIVING PLAYERS AS OF DAY 6*_
Blastoise - 13 posts (Last posted on Day 3)
Possibly Oracle or variant of one

Polymetric Sesquialtera - 17 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
Non-protective role

Grammar Nazi - 10 posts (Last posted on Day 3)
No Role Claim

Blaziking the Adept - 9 posts (Last posted on Day 6)
I'll roleclaim right now - I'm Crazy Prepared, my power is Bulletproof Vest. I have a chance of not dying at night if targeted.

Crazy Linoone - 28 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
No Role Claim

Rai-CH - 18 posts (Last posted on Day 6)
No Role Claim

newt - 7 posts (Last posted on Day 6)
Inspector

Midnight - 21 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
Doctor/Can see the tropes and usernames of those who target her

Meowth - 2 posts (Last posted on Day 2)
No Role Claim

Ketsu - 13 posts (Last posted on Day 3)
Mysterious Informant

Emerald Espeon - 29 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
(?)Mafia(?)

Seritinajii - 14 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
Non-Action Guy; Power to "give moral support or something"

Flareth - 3 posts (Last posted on Day 1)
No Role Claim

Wargle - 11 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
Mysterious Informant          

ole_schooler - 11 posts (Last posted on Day 6)
No Role Claim

Jack_the_PumpkinKing - 18 posts
Possible Mysterious Informant

Blazie - 9 posts (Last posted on Day 3)
No Role Claim

Flower Doll - 0 posts
No Role Claim

baiyune - 7 posts (Last posted on Day 3)
No Role Claim

ultraviolet - 8 posts (Last posted on Day 6)
Mysterious Informant

Teh Ebil Snorlax - 3 posts (Last posted on Day 3)
Mysterious Informant

Minkow - 8 posts (Last posted on Day 3)
Body Double

moon-panther - 1 post (Last posted on Day 1)
No Role Claim

Dannichu - 17 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
No Role Claim

Kratos Aurion - 50 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
No Role Claim

Pathos - 17 posts (Last posted on Day 6)
No Role Claim


Negrek - 16 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
No Role Claim

Minnow - 6 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
No Role Claim

Worst Username Ever - 0 posts
No Role Claim

Espeon - 3 posts (Last posted on Day 3)
No Role Claim

blazheirio889 - 1 post (Last posted on Day 3)
No Role Claim

_*TOTAL LIVING PLAYERS AS OF DAY 6: 31*
_

*DECEASED PLAYERS AS OF DAY 6*
Karkat Vantas - Body Double
Leafstorm - Willing Channeler
*Vixie - Mafia spy role thingy that makes my brain hurt
**Tailsy - Mafia*
Kusari - Not Mafia
Zora of Termina - Terrorist of some sort
Bloodmania - Lover?
Big Red Cherry Bomb - Not Mafia
Lupine Volt - Not Mafia
Littlestream - Non-action Guy
Zhorken - Mysterious Informant
Mai - Mysterious Informant
Skylark - Mysterious Informant
*Mawile - Mafia*
Walker - Vigilante
Joe Mama - Not Mafia
*Superbird - A minion with an "F" in evil*
Dave Strider - Not Mafia
*sreservoir - Mafia*

*TOTAL DECEASED PLAYERS AS OF DAY 6: 19*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Since newt roleclaimed as Inspector and Midnight confirmed it, why shouldn't we go emerald espeon.

But, something in the back of my mind says no, you know she's innocent. She said so.. Almost like she's _role-claimed?_ Or was that a different Mafia game?

Oh well. *Emerald Espeon* because no matter what evidence proves her innocent/mafia, Bandwagons are hard to stop...


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Hello! I have nothing to say as usual. But what happened to Minnow, anyway? Newt said Minnow was mafia too...

Doesn't really matter, so I'll go with *Emerald Espeon*.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

I'm gonna give EE a chance to speak before voting, seeing as we have all day.

Blaziking, that list is cool and all, but _wtf did you give your exact tropes for_? AND BOTH OF THEM. Do you WANT to die? :| Uhg. We just had _two_ people that roleclaimed die. What was your logic?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Sure, *Emerald Espeon*. Like Blaziking said, if she flips innocent, we can get rid of both newt and Midnight.

Anyway, 3/5 of players are left living and a quarter of the 19 people we've killed are Mafia? Either we've killed a disproportionately high number of Mafia, or there are a _hell_ of a lot of Mafia in here.

... oh wait no, 5/20 would be about 12/50 which is just over 1/5 which is about the average mafia-to-total ratio. Well I guess it just seems like a lot because there are a lot of players.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



ole_schooler said:


> And we should believe you...why?
> 
> I mean, I'm all for lynching now and confirming later, but (a) if you're telling the truth, you just got a huge target painted on you via Mafia attack, and (b) if you're not, you will have a huge target painted on you via lynching tomorrow.  Admittedly, it's getting on in the game, and we've gotten a lot of Mafia dead, but still.


You should believe him for the same reason I can vouch for you yourself being innocent. Also, uh, he kind of claimed yesterday. So.

Anyway, I am kind of surprised to be alive today. Sort of more surprising... I wasn't targeted by a /thing/ last night. Either the one doctor I asked to heal me wasn't paying attention, or they got targeted by a distractor or blocker. And then no one else wanted to target me so I could vouch for them. And the mafia got afraid by my boisterous calling-them-out, so they didn't target me. ... Or they didn't notice my post, but that would make me sad.

I want to vote for Minnow and Emerald Espeon! But I guess I can't. Oh well, *Emerald Espeon*. Mafia yet again? Tough luck.

Thanks for the player list, dude! Super helpful. Tag on a bit to my role claim that includes how I can see the tropes and usernames of those who target me! 'Cause. It seems people forgot that bit. i just want to be helpful~~


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

decisions decisions decisions. I'm going to give EE a little while to defend herself before I vote, but I'm pretty convinced that she's mafia.



Pathos said:


> Blaziking, that list is cool and all, but _wtf did you give your exact tropes for_? AND BOTH OF THEM. Do you WANT to die? :| Uhg. We just had _two_ people that roleclaimed die. What was your logic?


Multiple people gave their exact tropes and did not die. See Teh Ebil Snorlax, Ketsu, Ultraviolet, and Seritinajii for more details.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> Multiple people gave their exact tropes and did not die. See Teh Ebil Snorlax, Ketsu, Ultraviolet, and Seritinajii for more details.


Not everyone who's roleclaimed has died, but (IIRC) didn't we figure out yesterday that everyone who's died of a heart attack has roleclaimed with exact tropes? It could be that the killer is not killing _every_one who roleclaims because of the sheer number of people roleclaiming, odd restrictions on his power, and/or a desire to confuse us.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> Midnight - 21 posts (Last posted on Day 5)
> Can see the tropes and usernames of those who target her


... and /also/ doctor. sob oh well.

Nothing else interesting to report?! Come on, guys, the day just started! Okay, so has the bandwagoning, but that doesn't mean discussion has to! \o\ /o/

... Did we in Mafiaville do nothing to celebrate the holidays? How sad~~


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



ole_schooler said:


> And we should believe you...why?


I did find a mafia for you just yesterday, and midnight is vouching for me, and I've told you about several other people being innocents (check back a few pages doods) :3!~


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

....i confuse. 

Now that Vixie is dead... 

Let's continue the discussion from yesterday. Vixie claimed that Minnow is Mafia and told NWT to go inspect her. But NWT ended up inspecting Emerald Espeon instead. 

May I ask why you chose to inspect Emerald Espeon? She doesn't seem that suspicious.... 

Also, unless our Role Claim Killer is Mafia, there are no Mafia deaths tonight. Thoughts?


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Sry Linoone & Vixie! I didn't notice that post, but I'll check Minnow tonight. (but what if I die?)

edit: I checked EE because I wanted to check somebody active. Bachuru was like "hey what is your night action" and so I glanced at the page and picked them! ((don't worry I'm not the one that held the game up for a week. I was more or less punctual.))


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Waiting for EE to post in her defense. In the mean time, Blastoise has been rather quiet. Do you have any further information for us? You've already more or less claimed, so I don't see the sense in holding out. How 'bout that possible alienesque role, for example?


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



			
				Wargle said:
			
		

> But, something in the back of my mind says no, you know she's innocent. She said so.. Almost like she's _role-claimed?_ Or was that a different Mafia game?


if I remember correctly, EE roleclaimed as a vanilla townie. 

what is this 'you know she's innocent' coming from? our only active, living inspector has roleclaimed, put a target on himself, and given us _mafia_. why not lynch her?


----------



## Blazie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*

I am inclined to believe that EE is mafia. Though Littlestream and EE 'confirmed' each other, Littlestream said it herself:


Littlestream said:


> I have to agree with Kratos Aurion's plan (other than not wanting out so early), but I'll warn you that you still can't be totally sure of EE's innocence, because she could be using my roleclaim to fake her own innocence.


*Emerald Espeon*

My only concern is the possibility of an alien. :/


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> She doesn't seem that suspicious....


HAHAHA I FOOLED YOU ALL WITH MY EXPERT MAFIA SKILLS okay no I just happened to be brainjacked and inspected on the same night not cool



Midnight said:


> Mafia yet again? Tough luck.


This statement is far too accurate. :(



			
				various said:
			
		

> I'm going to give EE a little while to defend herself before I vote


I decline. Go ahead. *Emerald Espeon*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Doesn't sound great. Are you just accepting your own fate or giving up or what? ELaborate for us!


----------



## Negrek

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

So the heart-attack-killer returns. Very odd. We can't be sure whether they can only kill people who roleclaimed or if they simply have been in order to throw us off the trail, but I think it remains good advice to not give up your role. (If this really is a "Light Yagami" character, as the death flavor text suggest, he can't touch you unless he knows your name... in this case either power or role trope.)

Odd that only two got bumped off today, since I'm pretty sure that more than those two revealed their role/power trope (can someone who doesn't have dial-up check whether the people who got killed always gave role _in addition to_ power, or did some give only power?). Perhaps they're restricted to three for some reason and one person got protected by a healer.

I'll go with *Emerald Espeon* for today since that's the way the group is swinging. We definitely don't want to forget about Minnow, though, yeah.

(Incidentally, it would be pretty cool, if there actually were a Light-Yagami role, if their power trope also allowed them to do a "Reaper's Eyes" deal where they could choose to learn one player's identifying information in exchange for auto-dying the next night phase.)


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



			
				Emerald Espeon said:
			
		

> okay no I just happened to be brainjacked and inspected on the same night not cool


can you give us any information? do you know who brainjacked you? do you know any other mafia? :D?


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

So, what exactly is brainjacking? I don't think I've heard of that role before.
I'm assuming that it's some sort of 'recruiting role' (like a Mason), so perhaps the reason why we've been hitting so many Mafia members at night is because some were originally innocents? I don't know, I'm just rambling I guess.

I won't put in a vote to lynch Emerald Espeon yet. We might be able to get a bit of information from them too, if they know who other Mafia members are and are willing to co-operate with the innocents :)


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Okay then, *Emerald Espeon* I guess. o_o;

Rai-CH, Vixie said Tailsy was brainjacked, and iirc that's the first time it was mentioned?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

All right, all right, *Emerald Espeon*.  I got kinda distracted, sorry.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



Rai-CH said:


> I won't put in a vote to lynch Emerald Espeon yet. We might be able to get a bit of information from them too, if they know who other Mafia members are and are willing to co-operate with the innocents :)


Oh, but that would ruin the game, wouldn't it?



Seritinajii said:


> Doesn't sound great. Are you just accepting your own fate or giving up or what? ELaborate for us!


Elaborate on what?

I was telling the truth about my role. I was innocent. Last night, I was targeted and became Mafia. Last night, I was also coincidentally inspected and there is nothing I can do about the fact that I am going to be lynched now.

(Looks like you'll have to watch out for all your "confirmed" innocents, considering they would be the best choices for brainjacking targets!)


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Oh, but that would ruin the game, wouldn't it?


Maybe if you're no ~fun~ :(


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

I was originally inclined to let EE live, since she might have some vital information about the brainjacker, but really if she has any information why isn't she telling us?

I'm calling bullshit. If she was really innocent aligned, then she would be willing to tell us any information she had about the brainjacker (Or for some reason, the brainjacked can't do that). She's probably just not wanting to get caught as mafia.

Voting for *Emerald Espeon
*
EDIT*: *Stupid 500 errors eating my posts ><


----------



## Eifie

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



Midnight said:


> Maybe if you're no ~fun~ :(


But being suddenly told all the answers is no fun!



Blaziking the Adept said:


> I was originally inclined to let EE live, since she might have some vital information about the brainjacker, but really if she has any information why isn't she telling us?
> 
> I'm calling bullshit. If she was really innocent aligned, then she would be willing to tell us any information she had about the brainjacker (Or for some reason, the brainjacked can't do that). She's probably just not wanting to get caught as mafia.
> 
> Voting for *Emerald Espeon
> *
> EDIT*: *Stupid 500 errors eating my posts ><


I'm not innocent-aligned. I didn't say that I am innocent aligned. I said that I _was_ innocent-aligned. Now I am Mafia-aligned, and cannot tell you most of what I've learned because that would go against my new win condition.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

If she's mafia I do believe she wins with mafia!

so like yah. Back in a few days maybe!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



newt said:


> If she's mafia I do believe she wins with mafia!
> 
> so like yah. Back in a few days maybe!


As long as the mafia doesn't go all "fuck you, newt" and kill you. :| Why they haven't yet I don't know. Hm... actually, maybe that's why there were only heart attacks today—mafia _did_ attempt to make a kill, probably you, and probably you got lucky with a doc heal. I don't think the heart attacks are _instead_ of regular kills; Vixie did imply that her killing Mawile stopped Mawile from making the regular mafia kill on night 2, so had Vixie not done that then, theoretically, there would have been a spatterdeath in addition to the heart attacks and the doc clash/??? that hit Walker. Yeah, more likely the regular kill was simply blocked.

Re: EE: So I guess that either Vixie was lying about what happened to Tailsy and  Tailsy was originally mafia, or there's at least one more brainjacker  out there. I wonder if it's one-shot as Vixie claimed to be?

*Emerald Espeon*, then. No reason not to at this point. I'd still like to hear from Blastoise, just generally speaking, but meh.


----------



## Clover

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> But being suddenly told all the answers is no fun!
> 
> I'm not innocent-aligned. I didn't say that I am innocent aligned. I said that I _was_ innocent-aligned. Now I am Mafia-aligned, and cannot tell you most of what I've learned because that would go against my new win condition.


Well, maybe. What about just the brainjacker then? Killing mafia's always a good thing, but it would be nice to stop this virus at its source.

If you can't tell us "most" of what you've learned, just tell us what doesn't fall under 'most'! :D


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

I'm guessing she doesn't want to because she's Mafia aligned (whether newly or oldly) and helping us may lead to her losing.  We think that at least two people have been brainjacked, but my guess is that that a limited-time power, otherwise the Mafia would quickly overwhelm the townsfolk.  Alternatively, only certain roles can be jacked, else some bad thing that happens.

I also had a theory on the true-name killer: so far it's been three, then two.  Excluding the possibility that healers got lucky, it could be that the max killable with that power goes down each time (three at first, then two, then one).  Alternatively, it's a one-use power, and there are two people with it, and the healer got lucky/one targetted had a spare life/someone lied a little about their role/power and didn't get effected/something else.  Because if that kind of power had infinite use...game balance would fly out the window.  

Long story short: if you want to prevent true-name killers, fudge a little on your role/power if you feel the need to role-claim.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Wait wait wait, something did just occur to me. What if Emerald Espeon is telling the truth but not in the way we think she is. She _was_ she was innocent aligned, but isn't now, which is leading us to believe that she is mafia. But she also voted to kill herself.

I can't say much more atm because I'm not thinking too clearly, but I think that EE might be an activated alien.

Due to paranoia, I think I'm going to *abstain* for now


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

I guess hoping to get some information out of someone who was once innocent was just wishful thinking. You had your chance, but I guess there's no way you're going to co-operate!

*Emerald Espeon*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*



ultraviolet said:


> if I remember correctly, EE roleclaimed as a vanilla townie.
> 
> what is this 'you know she's innocent' coming from? our only active, living inspector has roleclaimed, put a target on himself, and given us _mafia_. why not lynch her?





Blazie said:


> I am inclined to believe that EE is mafia. Though Littlestream and EE 'confirmed' each other, Littlestream said it herself:



*Emerald Espeon*

Yeah this was why I thought that, but 'recruiting Mafia-guy did it' so...


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 3]*



newt said:


> Sry Linoone & Vixie! I didn't notice that post, but I'll check Minnow tonight. (but what if I die?)
> 
> edit: I checked EE because I wanted to check somebody active. Bachuru was like "hey what is your night action" and so I glanced at the page and picked them! ((don't worry I'm not the one that held the game up for a week. I was more or less punctual.))


That sounds good enough. And if you die then we're probably going to lynch Minnow anyway because it's not like she contributed much, and killing you off on the night of your inspection seems mighty suspicious. 



Blazie said:


> I am inclined to believe that EE is mafia. Though Littlestream and EE 'confirmed' each other, Littlestream said it herself:


Wup, I completely forgot about that. I think I was suspicious of EE back then, too, and then Vixie happened and my brains asploded.

Kinda pointless at this moment, but *lynch Emerald Espeon* and watch as she becomes alien or something.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [DAY 6]*

Emerald Espeon calmly lets the villagers pull her to the gallows. Soon she is but yet another body swinging softly back and forth in the wind. The worries that she might call upon a UFO and destroy Earth appear unfounded.

In her pockets they find receipts for newly purchased suits and a recently-dated invitation to the same social club the mafia belong to.

_Emerald Espeon is dead. She was mafia._

*48 hours* for night actions.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: TV Tropes Mafia [NIGHT 6]*

Well! Sorry for the delay; I've had a lot of stuff on my hands and some of you didn't send in night actions. >:/

As the villagers gather the next morning, a horrible feeling creeps upon them when they realize a whole four people are missing.

The first one they find is *Minnow*, lying dead from a gunshot wound in the middle of a street in the residential district. A gun of his own is stuffed loosely in his belt, and he is wearing an Italian suit. The business card only confirms their suspicions.

_Minnow is dead. He was mafia._

In that same neighborhood, *newt* is lying just inside the door of his house, bleeding from the ears but otherwise unhurt.

_newt is dead. He was not mafia._

*Midnight* is sleeping peacefully in her bed, except she's dead. The coroner says it was a heart attack, quite puzzling for a young lady in perfect health such as her...

_Midnight is dead. She was not mafia._

And, in _her_ home, *Negrek*'s body is hanging suspended by a belt around the neck from the living room chandelier, a chair lying on its side below her limp feet. A hastily scribbled note on the table - her handwriting, confirm those who knew her - says simply, "There is no life without you."

_Negrek is dead. She was not mafia._

Discuss. *48 hours*, unless it's way longer.


----------



## JackPK

Uh oh, lots of experienced/good/active players dead. Good thing another Mafia's dead, but bad that we lost three innocents. Negrek appears to definitely be a Lover unless someone good at forgery planted it. I don't see anything in the summaries in Kratos's sig about gunshot wounds, heart attacks and ear-bleeding except that they've happened before (i.e. AFAIK we still don't know what caused them) but I guess it's safe to say that unless one of 'em is an innocent vigilante we still have at least three and probably many more Mafia to kill.

So far our rate of Mafias to overall deaths has been something like 1 out of 5, right? So if that's right I'm guessing we have 5ish Mafia left.

Yeah, uh, sorry for not being very helpful so far, 50 people plus secret roles plus individual win conditions plus practically everybody apparently trying to mindscrew everyone else = very hard for me to follow, even with the summaries.


----------



## shy ♡

... well. Uh. Midnight, newt and Minnow I sort of expected (still sucks losing newt and Midnight, especially the latter since her powers were clearly useful), but Negrek being a lover? Lol. Er. Well, at least we know how she died, then.

Ergh, well... wasn't res killed in a similar manner to Minnow? Shot by a gun? I think they're the only two people to have been killed that way. And Midnight is pretty obviously the Death Note killer? 

I think the biggest positive from this night phase is taking down Minnow, finally. Mafia's going down fast, though we are too, so. :|


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I kinda wish people would die faster so posting would slow down enough that I could follow all this.


----------



## Butterfree

Have you read Dannichu's summary of the first several nights of the game?


----------



## JackPK

You can find both summaries in Kratos Aurion's signature.


----------



## Seritinajii

There goes newt, who was probably a reliable investigator :( Negrek was probably lover, of course.

What is with these ear-bleeding and heart attack deaths?!

*sreservoir* on Day 1: a gunshot, and was mafia.
*Minnow* on Day 7: gunshot, and was mafia.

*Superbird* on Day 2: bleeding out of his ears, and was mafia.
*Fruity Walkerloops* on Day 3: bleeding out of his ears, and massive internal bleeding. Not mafia.
*Tailsy* on Day 4: ear bleeding, mafia. According to Vixie, she was a doctor turned mafia, right?
*Newt* on Day 7: ear bleeding, not mafia. An inspector!

*Dave Strider* on Day 2: a "large splatter of gore", not mafia.
*Kusarigamaitachi* on Day 4: "yet another suspicious blood-and-gore splatter", not mafia.

*Mawile* on Day 3: a long kitchen knife, mafia. Most likely Vixie who killed him.

*Zhorken, Skylark, and Mai* on Day 3: heart attacks, all not mafia.
*Karkat Vantas and Leafstorm* on Day 6: heart attacks, all not mafia.
*Midnight* on Day 7: heart attack, not mafia.

*Negrek* on Day 7: suicide by hanging, most likely a lover of Minnow, Newt, or Midnight.

So
- Gunshot killer has killed only mafia. Could be an inspector-killer or lucky vigilante, because he/she killed on the very first night!
- Earbleeding killer has killed two mafia (Superbird, Tailsy) and two non-mafias (Walker, Newt). What?!
- Gore killer is probably mafia-associated, because he/she has only killed non-mafias.
- Mawile was probably killed by Vixie.
- Heart attacker has only killed innocents, and multiple kills on two quite spread apart nights is quite strange... It's probably a balance to an otherwise quite powerful role. Probably a mafia role.
- Poor Negrek :(


----------



## Dannichu

(apologies if any of the information here is wrong. I haven't looked at this game in a while, and can't be bothered to reread the whole thing)

Right. The bleedy-ears-killer got newt. But since ol' Bleedy Ears has taken out a few Mafia (Superbird and Tailsy) during the game, I think it's safe to assume he/she/it is innocent-aligned and has a Vigilante-ish role. 
But newt claimed to be an Inspector and since we now know for sure that newt was Innocent (and thus, we assume, had no reason to lie), it's reasonable to assume we're an Inspector down.

The heart-attack killer is the one that really intrigues me, though. Did Midnight ever explicitly reveal her role and/or trope? I could be wrong, but I think this is the first time only one person has had a heart attack in a single night.

I think we can safely say that Negrek had a Lover role; it's a shame we lost her, especially on the coattails of someone else ):

Assuming this day ends with a lynch, we'll be down to 25 players.

Edit: Aaaah,  don't know where I read 'knife', clearly I shouldn't post at 2am, ignore me. Seri's right, Gunshot killer is probably an innocent-aligned vigilante.


----------



## JackPK

Seritinajii said:


> *Zhorken, Skylark, and Mai* on Day 3: heart attacks, all not mafia.
> *Karkat Vantas and Leafstorm* on Day 6: heart attacks, all not mafia.
> *Midnight* on Day 7: heart attack, not mafia.
> 
> - Heart attacker has only killed innocents, and multiple kills on two quite spread apart nights is quite strange... It's probably a balance to an otherwise quite powerful role. Probably a mafia role.


I seem to remember somebody mentioning a theoretical role where a killer could douse one person each night in lighter fluid/gasoline/whatever, and at any night light a match to kill everyone he'd doused. Given the pattern (3 victims after 3 nights, another 3 after another 3, and then 1 after 1) I'd say a role with a similar function but different flavor to this is probably the culprit. Something to watch out for if we don't have heart attacks on future days.


----------



## Rai-CH

Dannichu said:


> The heart-attack killer is the one that really intrigues me, though. Did Midnight ever explicitly reveal her role and/or trope? I could be wrong, but I think this is the first time only one person has had a heart attack in a single night.


I think it was said somewhere that Midnight's trope was Healing Hands or something, but I can't find the exact post it was said in.


----------



## JackPK

Rai-CH said:


> I think it was said somewhere that Midnight's trope was Healing Hands or something, but I can't find the exact post it was said in.


Quick thread search says Negrek confirmed it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Then that must mean that Negrek was _the_ lover and that that's why she was able to make that confirmation--she targeted Midnight and either Butterchuru said "You've targeted Midnight, who is the blah" or Midnight told Negrek herself. I don't recall Negrek saying anything else about being able to confirm roles, so that sounds like the most reasonable explanation.

Also, didn't we mostly-agree that res died as a result of Dave Strider (bodyguard) successfully protecting me from it night one? Someone else (don't recall who) claimed to have channeled Dave, so it's a pretty safe bet he was telling the truth about his role. I'm going to have to recheck the handy-dandy signature summaries, but I _think_ that person died a little later...? So am I remembering that wrong and that person's still alive, or do we have another bodyguard who got lucky and stopped Minnow?

So, uh... what do we do now? We were going to lynch Minnow today, but the bodyguard or whoever seems to have taken care of that (which I _guess_ could mean that it was a vig and that they wanted to get the "confirmed mafia" out of the way, but Walker's method didn't seem to line up with gunshots... argh). So... what do we do now? Does anyone else have any actual leads?


----------



## ole_schooler

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I seem to remember somebody mentioning a theoretical role where a killer could douse one person each night in lighter fluid/gasoline/whatever, and at any night light a match to kill everyone he'd doused. Given the pattern (3 victims after 3 nights, another 3 after another 3, and then 1 after 1) I'd say a role with a similar function but different flavor to this is probably the culprit. Something to watch out for if we don't have heart attacks on future days.


I assume you mean 3-2-1.  My guess is that that particular killer (heart attacks on those that state their true trope) has used up their hits.  Which is good, and I sorta doubt there'd be another exactly like them, as that would be quite imbalancing.  Who knows.

Anyways, I'm positive the ear-bleeding has been healer clashes.  Dunno about the one time when there was internal bleeding; perhaps another role, perhaps there were three healers that time.  I'm also pretty sure the gore-spatter was Mafia, according to word-of-GM.  All other deaths are accounted for; now comes the hard part of figuring out which of you lot are lying Mafia who lie.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

ole_schooler said:


> Anyways, I'm positive the ear-bleeding has been healer clashes.


Hrml. But that wouldn't make sense -- Superbird, who was Mafia, died via ear-bleeding, and no self-respecting healer would heal him after what happened in the day time that day. Also, Walker, who claimed to be a Vig, said that he'd kill Superbird that night, which gives the healers fewer reasons to heal him.

Unless the mafia had mafia healers and targeted Superbird, and some idiot healer decided to target Superbird, too. But that still wouldn't explain the lack of Vig-kill signs...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Midnight already admitted to healing Superbird quite some time ago, though.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Kratos Aurion said:


> Midnight already admitted to healing Superbird quite some time ago, though.


Really? I think I missed that... :P

But that still doesn't explain the healer clash though... You need (at least) two healers to kill someone. There's, of course, the possibility that there is a mafia healer who targeted Superbird that night; but that brings up more questions such as why the mafia would want one of their own killed. 

It does seem like ear-bleeding is healer clash, since all who died via ear-bleed (besides Superbird) have important roles. However, it also could be a mafia killer who targeted said roles because they're important.


----------



## Wargle

Hrml. Confusing.

I rember being a role like the one Jack decribed a while ago, and this does seem to fit that description.

I doubt a Mafia doctor would heal Superbird...


----------



## Butterfree

The clock is ticking, guys. Decide what to do!


----------



## shy ♡

Okay, I say we randlynch since nothing is going on (so rare in this game!). Any objections or other ideas?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I guess. So few people seem to have checked in "today" that the list of inactives, if we want to go that route, has suddenly gotten quite a bit longer; I find it hard to believe that they'd fail to notice the new phase notification for this long unless they're actually _gone_, but they also can't all be mafia. Disapproving glare to all the absentees.

I have to get ready for class + a long day out, but if no one else can come up with a reasonable bandwagon before then (or, you know, just share any information... I checked and Leafstorm-channeling-Dave is dead, right, but I'm still curious as to whether there are any other bodyguards that might have shot Minnow) then I guess I can try to run down the list of boring inactive people... not that you really need me to do that so it would be awesome if someone else could step up to the plate and help for once...?


----------



## JackPK

Okay, just for future reference and in case we want to randy-inactivelynch today (which we would need to do quickly, if we do it), I put together a little list of who's still alive and when their last post was:



> DAY 7
> Kratos Aurion
> Pathos
> Wargle
> Crazy Linooone
> ole_schooler
> Jack_the_PumpkinKing
> Rai-CH
> Dannichu
> Seritinajii
> Teh Ebil Snorlax
> 
> DAY 6
> Blaziking the Adept
> ultraviolet
> Blazie
> 
> DAY 5
> Polymetric Sesquialtera
> 
> DAY 4
> 
> DAY 3
> Blastoise
> Grammar Nazi
> Ketsu
> baiyune
> Minkow
> Espeon
> blazheirio889
> 
> DAY 2
> Meowth
> 
> DAY 1
> Flareth
> moon-panther
> 
> NEVER
> Flower Doll
> Worst Username Ever


On the one hand I would prefer an inactive lynch to clear out some of the debris of people who join things and then don't post in them (*COUGH*) but on the other hand, the dangerous Mafia members are going to be the ones that are still active, so if we randylynch we might as well randylynch among only people who have posted in Day 7 or Days 6-7.

Also for future reference this will help and I forgot it existed until now.

And just because (A) it looks like our role claim killer is out of juice and (B) I just realized I never actually hard-roleclaimed before (just heavily hinted), yes, I am a mysterious informant with expospeak.


----------



## ole_schooler

But lynching inactives is so much easier, as we don't have to figure out if they're lying! :D

I agree that it would be more useful to lynch active people, as the Mafia usually posts.  However, there have been no more leads, really, unless I'm missing something.  Tentative bandwagon-starting for *Flower Doll*.


----------



## JackPK

Okay, then, *Flower Doll*. Although I'll be checking back relatively regularly and can easily be persuaded to change my bandwagon vote to someone more active and therefore more likely to be Mafia.

(How is it that we're getting to inactive!lynching on the day when four people die? Most of the people that actually have something to say died already, that's how.)


----------



## Wargle

Flower doll is consistently absent from most games, not sure about WUE.


----------



## shy ♡

Er, maybe we could go with someone between active and inactive, idk. Like, moderately so? But I'm cool with *Flower Doll*, seeing as they've posted nada. I would appreciate if those inactive members would try to be a bit more active, though. :|


----------



## Dannichu

Is it actually true that Mafia are more likely to be active? I'd've thought they'd be more likely to be quiet and avoid drawing attention to themselves.

I'm down with voting for *Flower Doll* too. Unless she has something to say in her defence, of course.


----------



## JackPK

Dannichu said:


> Is it actually true that Mafia are more likely to be active? I'd've thought they'd be more likely to be quiet and avoid drawing attention to themselves.


Quiet, yes. But absent altogether? No, which is why I'd shy away from the never's and the dayone's. I think it'd be more likely that a Mafia would try to pipe up a couple of times every day or two, perhaps to bandwagon but never to start a lynch or do much of anything useful, just so that they're out of mind when inactive!lynching but not doing anything notable enough to be "in mind".

At least that's my overcomplexified musings.


----------



## hopeandjoy

The reason I haven't posted is that I really have nothing to contribute.

I really don't think we should lynch Flower Doll, though. If she hasn't posted it's extremely unlikely that it'll do anything but get rid of an innocent.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

derpderp lateness.

*Flower Doll* hasn't posted so there really isn't a reason to keep her around, so yeah I kinda agree. I really don't mind lynching people who haven't posted in a game that's lasted for more than a month.


----------



## Rai-CH

I have nothing else to add so...

Lynch *Flower Doll*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

See this is why it sucks that Butterchuru had to remove the who's viewed the thread thing, because then we'd have a better idea of who was still paying attention and just not posting vs. who hasn't been around at all.

*Flower Doll*. Meh. I guess we can go for someone more middle-of-the-list (active around day 3-5?) tomorrow, if people find that a better middle ground between cleverlurking and derping on the game?


----------



## Autumn

*flower doll*

sorry for the inherent lack of posts from me, I've been kinda busy as of late.


----------



## Wargle

Kratos Aurion said:


> See this is why it sucks that Butterchuru had to remove the who's viewed the thread thing, because then we'd have a better idea of who was still paying attention and just not posting vs. who hasn't been around at all.
> 
> *Flower Doll*. Meh. I guess we can go for someone more middle-of-the-list (active around day 3-5?) tomorrow, if people find that a better middle ground between cleverlurking and derping on the game?


Yeah uh, why was that removed?

And uh, we ((yes two people actually operate Wargle, some might be me, others could be Emily being bored))

I think I voted, not sure though. Gonan go look.


----------



## Butterfree

_FINAL TALLY: 8 Flower Doll._

The seemingly comatose Flower Doll is hoisted up to the gallows and hanged. It doesn't appear to make any difference whatsoever.

An inspection of her belongings turns up no suits or business cards, at least.

_Flower Doll is dead. She was not mafia._

*48 hours* for night actions.


----------

